# "Resistance 2.0." - Battle for Panjshir begins - Taliban claims victory



## ghazi52

*He promised an "organized resistance" to Taliban rule. Now he wants U.S. help to lead that fight.*

AUGUST 19, 2021
CBS/AFP

While the Taliban's dramatic takeover of Afghanistan was met with little resistance, clear signs of defiance were appearing on Thursday.

In an op-ed published in The Washington Post, the son of Afghanistan's most famed anti-Taliban fighter claimed to have the forces to mount an effective resistance, but he called on the United States to supply arms and ammunition to his militia.

"I write from the Panjshir Valley today, ready to follow in my father's footsteps, with mujahideen fighters who are prepared to once again take on the Taliban," Ahmad Massoud said, adding that "America can still be a great arsenal of democracy" by supporting his fighters.







Ahmad Massoud is seen at his home in Panjshir Valley, Afghanistan, September 5, 2019.REZA/GETTY
In Moscow, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Thursday that a Taliban resistance was forming in Afghanistan led by ousted Frist Vice President Amrullah Saleh and Massoud.


"The Taliban doesn't control the whole territory of Afghanistan," Lavrov told reporters.

On the political front, the Taliban continued to edge toward establishing a government, meeting with senior Afghan figures from the past two decades.

Taliban negotiator Anas Haqqani met with Hamid Karzai, the first Western-backed leader of Afghanistan after the Taliban's ouster in 2001, and Abdullah Abdullah, who had led the government's peace council, the militant group said on Twitter.


Saleh and Massoud were prepared for the coming fight. On Tuesday, after President Ashraf Ghani fled abroad, Saleh made it clear that he was staying in Afghanistan, and he declared himself the "legitimate caretaker president" of the country.

When he was still part of the serving government in May, Saleh told CBS News' Charlie D'Agata that the U.S. was wrong to have entered into negotiations with the Taliban in the first place, saying the group could not be trusted. He indicated then that if the militants were "waiting for a moment of surrender from the Afghan people, it won't come."

Many of the country's security forces did walk away from their posts without a fight in the face of the Taliban's rapid return to power, but Saleh and Massoud appeared set to challenge the notion that the entire country would fold as easily.

Massoud and his followers have been preparing for a possible all-out civil war for months, even as they hoped the situation wouldn't get that bad.


"I'll fight for it, and I'm ready to give my life for it," he told D'Agata in May. His father gave his life for it: Ahmad Shah Massoud was a renowned guerrilla commander who led the resistance against the Taliban occupation in the 1990's. 

The senior Massoud was assassinated just two days before September 11, 2001. The Taliban knew the U.S. would retaliate for the terror attacks, and the anti-Taliban commander would have been too dangerous an ally to allow the Americans. 







Ahmad Shah Massoud, commander of the anti-Soviet and anti-Taliban Northern Alliance militia, is seen on the battlefield north of Kabul, Afghanistan, in an October 27, 1996 file photo.PATRICK ROBERT/SYGMA/GETTY

His son told CBS News in May that he and others were ready to take up arms in what some had already started calling "Resistance 2.0." 

"Armed groups against international terrorism," he told D'Agata. "They are ready. If the situation goes towards a war, we will announce it, and we will be ready." 

"It will be people ready to fight," he said. "It will be an organized resistance against the Taliban." 










He promised an "organized resistance" to Taliban rule. Now he wants U.S. help to lead the fight.


In May, the son of an anti-Taliban hero vowed to lead an "organized resistance" against the militants if they took over. Now he wants U.S. help.




www.cbsnews.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Kick him out of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Biden Says There Was No Way To Exit Afghanistan 'Without Chaos Ensuing'*
August 18, 2021

By RFE/RL's 


President Joe Biden said in his first interview since the Taliban seized Kabul that “chaos” was inevitable once the United States decided to leave Afghanistan after two decades of war.

*Biden told ABC News* on August 18 that he didn’t know how U.S. forces could have exited “without chaos ensuing,” as witnessed at Kabul airport in recent days.

Western nations are scrambling to get thousands of diplomats, civilians, and eligible Afghans out of the country after the Taliban seized control of the capital over the weekend following a blitz offensive that saw a string of cities fall to the fundamentalist group in quick succession.

Biden said the Taliban is cooperating in helping get Americans and allied countries’ citizens out of the country but "we're having some more difficulty" in evacuating Afghan citizens who helped the international mission and others considered at risk under Taliban rule.

He said U.S. forces could remain in Kabul beyond an August 31 deadline if necessary to evacuate American citizens.

Earlier, U.S. Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin said about 4,500 U.S. military personnel are at Kabul airport and there "have been no hostile interactions with the Taliban and our lines of communication with Taliban commanders remain open."

The Pentagon chief added that U.S. troops do not have the capability to help people reach Kabul airport to be evacuated because his forces are focused on securing the airfield.

A top U.S. diplomat said the United States expects the Taliban to allow Afghans who wish to leave Afghanistan to depart, amid reports the group is blocking access to the airport.

"We have seen reports that the Taliban, contrary to their public statements and their commitments to our government, are blocking Afghans who wish to leave the country from reaching the airport," Deputy Secretary of State Wendy Sherman told reporters.

U.S. officials are engaging directly with the Taliban "to make clear that we expect them to allow all American citizens, all third-country nationals, and all Afghans who wish to leave to do so safely and without harassment," she said.

U.S. officials on August 18 said they have evacuated 4,480 people since they took control of the airport over the weekend, including 2,000 people in the past 24 hours. Officials have said they hope to be able to evacuate up to 9,000 people a day.

Other nations, including European allies, are also evacuating people in coordination with the United States. About 5,000 diplomats, security staff, aid workers, and Afghans have been evacuated in the last 24 hours, a Western official told Reuters on August 18.

The quick collapse of the Western-backed government after Afghan security forces crumbled in the face of the Taliban advance has raised larger questions about the U.S.-led international mission in the country.

Despite unfolding mayhem, Biden defended his decision to withdraw U.S. forces from Afghanistan, blaming the Afghan government and military for not defending cities and the capital.

"When you had the government of Afghanistan, the leader of that government, get in a plane and taking off and going to another country; when you saw the significant collapse of the Afghan troops we had trained, up to 300,000 of them, just leaving their equipment and taking off… that’s what happened,” Biden said in the interview.

Earlier, speaking to reporters alongside Austin, General Mark Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said there had been no intelligence to indicate that the Afghanistan security forces and government would collapse in a period of 11 days as the Taliban captured major cities.

Milley said intelligence had "clearly indicated, multiple scenarios were possible," including a Taliban takeover following a rapid collapse of Afghan security forces and the government, a civil war or a negotiated settlement.

"The timeframe of rapid collapse - that was widely estimated and ranged from weeks to months and even years following our departure," Milley said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Kick him out of Pakistan



Let me tag some very active people these days for commentary on this.

@Taimoor Khan @Death Professor @Ahmet Pasha @Nasr @Itachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

His uncle is in Pakistan not him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New COAS of Afghanistan with his principal staff members ready for Resistance - 2.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
14


----------



## Titanium100

Here is my 2 cents.. This is nothing more than false outcries they won't be able to last days or maybe even hours.. His no Ahmed Shah Massound his not a tactician neither does he have supply lines as they are literally cut off but that was not the case with the Northern alliance they had the Uzbek and Tajik borders. Taliban can come in tomorrow and roll them over within days... This Taliban is not the old taiban nor is this North Aliiance the old north Alliance.. This Taliban doesn't even view them as a threat it has been thru hell and survived and the American card is misued.. If they refuse to join Taliban will clear them out within days..

Once IEA sends in Badri 313 special forces this ends and could even end within a day.. These Badri 313 special forces were responsible for the tactics and the blitzkrieg this is a whole new Taliban generation.. This new Generation is a whole new animal..

Conventionally don't vaste your time... It would resemble more like shouting down a bank-robbery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death Professor

El Sidd said:


> He is in Pakistan
> Apparently this QuAD is military in nature. @Path-Finder


Who told you he is in Pakistan?
He is in Panjshir with Amrullah. There was a video of him and Amrullah boarding on a heli and after that, there was a picture of him and Amrullah, and the statements of Amrullah came afterward. Anyways Taliban have to deal with this peace spoiler. Finish him as fast as they can or otherwise this fitna has a possibility to snowball.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Sidd

Death Professor said:


> Who told you he is in Pakistan?
> He is in Panjshir with Amrullah. There was a video of him and Amrullah boarding on a heli and after that, there was a picture of him and Amrullah, and the statements of Amrullah came afterward. Anyways Taliban have to deal with this peace spoiler. Finish him as fast as they can or otherwise this fitna has a possibility to snowball.



I think they will offer them favorable terms to surrender peacefully. 

Who was Shahid Masoud mentioning in his broadcast for 3 days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wood

Nothing short of a US-Russian bipartisan support can sustain this resistance against Taliban. The Russians can control the supply logistics that Americans will have to pay for.

But at the moment, the Americans are too tired of Afghanistan and the last thing that Russians want to do is ally with America. The way I see it is, unless Taliban behaves like ISIS - this request will fall on deaf ears.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Wood said:


> Nothing short of a US-Russian bipartisan support can sustain this resistance against Taliban. The Russians can control the supply logistics that Americans will have to pay for.
> 
> But at the moment, the Americans are too tired of Afghanistan and the last thing that Russians want to do is ally with America. The way I *see it is, unless Taliban behaves like ISIS - this request will fall on deaf ears.*


This, just don't do anything stupid, do these little charm offensives 

All the nieghbors are willing to accept em, 40 years of war in a neighboring county is more than enough 

They'll be willing to accept even Stalin if he comes to power as long as he can maintain stability

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

I think the due maybe just looking for some position in the Taliban Government hence all the hue and cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

Holding on to straws lolz. Even the first resistance against taliban failed. The taliban were about to wipe out this scum but the US invasion saved them. These filthy bachabaz communists have no support and taliban would soon finish them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Panshir can be cut off and ravaged with artillery, drones, helicopters or AC. It must be supported from Tajikistan, and so far the Russians don't seem to be backing any Afghan resistance.

Diplomatic efforts are also under way to bring the Panshiri into the new government.....in the end this is what Ahmed Shah Massoud wanted. Recent events have proven that the northerners can not rule Afghanistan without support from rural Pashtoons. 

Its time for Afghanistan to focus on peace and prosperity. Zero sum logic pushed by the Neocon zionist, hindutva lackeys in the previous regime only led to disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## EternalMortal

This dude just has a massive ego that's being stroked even more by saleh. Being the son of a hero is his only accomplishment thus far so he wants to be a hero like his father was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SecularNationalist

ghazi52 said:


> "I write from the Panjshir Valley today, ready to follow in my father's footsteps, with mujahideen fighters who are prepared to once again take on the Taliban," Ahmad Massoud said, adding that "America can still be a great arsenal of democracy" by supporting his fighters.


Your father is a respectable figure because he fought for afghanistan. Now it will be a great mistake if in today's context you fight with the Taliban with the American help. People will view you as a traitor and puppet of USA. 
Please don't flush your father respect and name in the toilet. And stay away from amrullah Saleh bad company and influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SD 10

Taliban has to announce government... whoever came up with this inclusivity shit is an ignorant fool.... Afghans only understand iron fist and nothing else.... Waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Green

French Jewsih Philosopher Bernard Henri Levy is supporting Ahmed Massoud on his twitter handle. France trained and supported Ahmed Shah Massoud. Levy was a friend of his and visited Afghanistan also. Jewish activists on Twitter are criticizing Taliban. On the other hand Israel thinks that Taliban will be at odds with Iran so they see a strategic plus point. Maybe they are putting their bets on both the Taliban and Ahmed Massoud as is usual with them. Meanwhile Ahmed Massoud is looking for American weapons and bullets. Taliban should cut off all access to Panjshir to stop ex-Afghan army soldiers and Tajiks from joining the NA.
Additionally, with the winter approaching, food supplies should also be cut off to the Panjshir valley.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

El Sidd said:


> He is in Pakistan
> Apparently this QuAD is military in nature. @Path-Finder


Is he really??? 
Leaders of Northern alliance are and he gave a very positive views about pakistan two days before fall of kabul. 
But I have not seen him yet. It is confusing. If he ia writing an op Ed then he must be in his home.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

He seems like bilawal bhutto of resistance


----------



## Taimoor Khan

What these panjsheri are not understanding that his isnt 90s where they can hold up in their rat hole. Taliban will soon have their own airforce. They will be bombed into submission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jawad-Ali-Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *He promised an "organized resistance" to Taliban rule. Now he wants U.S. help to lead that fight.*
> 
> AUGUST 19, 2021
> CBS/AFP
> 
> While the Taliban's dramatic takeover of Afghanistan was met with little resistance, clear signs of defiance were appearing on Thursday.
> 
> In an op-ed published in The Washington Post, the son of Afghanistan's most famed anti-Taliban fighter claimed to have the forces to mount an effective resistance, but he called on the United States to supply arms and ammunition to his militia.
> 
> "I write from the Panjshir Valley today, ready to follow in my father's footsteps, with mujahideen fighters who are prepared to once again take on the Taliban," Ahmad Massoud said, adding that "America can still be a great arsenal of democracy" by supporting his fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmad Massoud is seen at his home in Panjshir Valley, Afghanistan, September 5, 2019.REZA/GETTY
> In Moscow, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Thursday that a Taliban resistance was forming in Afghanistan led by ousted Frist Vice President Amrullah Saleh and Massoud.
> 
> 
> "The Taliban doesn't control the whole territory of Afghanistan," Lavrov told reporters.
> 
> On the political front, the Taliban continued to edge toward establishing a government, meeting with senior Afghan figures from the past two decades.
> 
> Taliban negotiator Anas Haqqani met with Hamid Karzai, the first Western-backed leader of Afghanistan after the Taliban's ouster in 2001, and Abdullah Abdullah, who had led the government's peace council, the militant group said on Twitter.
> 
> 
> Saleh and Massoud were prepared for the coming fight. On Tuesday, after President Ashraf Ghani fled abroad, Saleh made it clear that he was staying in Afghanistan, and he declared himself the "legitimate caretaker president" of the country.
> 
> When he was still part of the serving government in May, Saleh told CBS News' Charlie D'Agata that the U.S. was wrong to have entered into negotiations with the Taliban in the first place, saying the group could not be trusted. He indicated then that if the militants were "waiting for a moment of surrender from the Afghan people, it won't come."
> 
> Many of the country's security forces did walk away from their posts without a fight in the face of the Taliban's rapid return to power, but Saleh and Massoud appeared set to challenge the notion that the entire country would fold as easily.
> 
> Massoud and his followers have been preparing for a possible all-out civil war for months, even as they hoped the situation wouldn't get that bad.
> 
> 
> "I'll fight for it, and I'm ready to give my life for it," he told D'Agata in May. His father gave his life for it: Ahmad Shah Massoud was a renowned guerrilla commander who led the resistance against the Taliban occupation in the 1990's.
> 
> The senior Massoud was assassinated just two days before September 11, 2001. The Taliban knew the U.S. would retaliate for the terror attacks, and the anti-Taliban commander would have been too dangerous an ally to allow the Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmad Shah Massoud, commander of the anti-Soviet and anti-Taliban Northern Alliance militia, is seen on the battlefield north of Kabul, Afghanistan, in an October 27, 1996 file photo.PATRICK ROBERT/SYGMA/GETTY
> 
> His son told CBS News in May that he and others were ready to take up arms in what some had already started calling "Resistance 2.0."
> 
> "Armed groups against international terrorism," he told D'Agata. "They are ready. If the situation goes towards a war, we will announce it, and we will be ready."
> 
> "It will be people ready to fight," he said. "It will be an organized resistance against the Taliban."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He promised an "organized resistance" to Taliban rule. Now he wants U.S. help to lead the fight.
> 
> 
> In May, the son of an anti-Taliban hero vowed to lead an "organized resistance" against the militants if they took over. Now he wants U.S. help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


So the son of Ahmad Shah Masooud has personal enmity with Taliban, which is why he has offered help to Amrullah.


----------



## El Sidd

Pakistansdefender said:


> Is he really???
> Leaders of Northern alliance are and he gave a very positive views about pakistan two days before fall of kabul.
> But I have not seen him yet. It is confusing. If he ia writing an op Ed then he must be in his home.



I may have been misled by Pakistani media.


----------



## Meengla

Taimoor Khan said:


> What these panjsheri are not understanding that his isnt 90s where they can hold up in their rat hole. Taliban will soon have their own airforce. They will be bombed into submission.



Yes.
Panjshir Valley, if I were to guess, is not much different from places in Pakistan's erstwhile FATA region and Pakistanis are probably THE masters in hilly terrain warfare in the world after the campaigns in FATA.

IF foreign forces are going to provide aircover to the Panjshiris then gloves will come off from Pakistan, including possibly Close Air Support to the Taliban. Americans have no more local presence left--flying from Qatar to bomb is a no-go--look up what Scott Ritter said about that; and if the Americans decide to overstay their Taliban-Welcome then body bags will start going back to America---an unacceptable outcome!! 

I am sort of agreeing with others who are saying that Panjishirs are posturing to get some $ or internal autonomy in the new Afghanistan. If so then let it be. All this posturing is for-sure NOT about women's rights blah blah, even if I think they should be respected! 

*It's game over, guys. A new order is in Afghanistan and no need to shed more Afghan blood! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> New COAS of Afghanistan with his principal staff members ready for Resistance - 2.
> 
> View attachment 771235



They all look high on hash all too high and too confused lolz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Meengla said:


> Yes.
> Panjshir Valley, if I were to guess, is not much different from places in Pakistan's erstwhile FATA region and Pakistanis are probably THE masters in hilly terrain warfare in the world after the campaigns in FATA.
> 
> IF foreign forces are going to provide aircover to the Panjshiris then gloves will come off from Pakistan, including possibly Close Air Support to the Taliban. Americans have no more local presence left--flying from Qatar to bomb is a no-go--look up what Scott Ritter said about that; and if the Americans decide to overstay their Taliban-Welcome then body bags will start going back to America---an unacceptable outcome!!
> 
> I am sort of agreeing with others who are saying that Panjishirs are posturing to get some $ or internal autonomy in the new Afghanistan. If so then let it be. All this posturing is for-sure NOT about women's rights blah blah, even if I think they should be respected!
> 
> *It's game over, guys. A new order is in Afghanistan and no need to shed more Afghan blood! *




There will be no air support for panjsheris from US and its allies and simply put , Pakistan China and Russia will not allow it. I wont surprised if those super tunacos will be soon bombing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Taimoor Khan said:


> There will be no air support for panjsheris from US and his allies and simply put , Pakistan China and Russia will not allow it. I wont surprised if those super tunacos will be soon bombing them.



I think you are almost certainly correct. 
The narrative out of Washington lately is unmistakable: China and Russia are the main threats and they would be glad to have America tied down in Afghanistan.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

El Sidd said:


> I may have been misled by Pakistani media.


The leaders of former northern alliance are indeed in pakistan. No doubt. 
And yes I have been also seeing the news and reports that ahmed shah is also in pakistan. But I have not seen him yet.


----------



## Itachi

El Sidd said:


> Let me tag some very active people these days for commentary on this.
> 
> @Taimoor Khan @Death Professor @Ahmet Pasha @Nasr @Itachi



He or his uncle won't get any help from Pakistan.


----------



## aziqbal

no he must not fight the Taliban 

we dont need another civil war 

you are not your father

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saho

Something doesn’t add up.

Why was Taliban going after ANA when they knew those at Panjshir are a bigger threat? How is that region untouched?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Here's your ahmed wali mahsood. 
Brother of the dead warlord and uncle of Ahmed shah mahsood. Specially send to Pakistan in this situation. So how would he fight, if his uncle is busy un talks in pakistan. 







El Sidd said:


> I may have been misled by Pakistani media.






Ahmed wali mahsood. His uncle. His representative is here in islamabad


----------



## El Sidd

Pakistansdefender said:


> Here's your ahmed wali mahsood.
> Brother of the dead warlord and uncle of Ahmed shah mahsood. Specially send to Pakistan in this situation. So how would he fight, if his uncle is busy un talks in pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmed wali mahsood. His uncle. His representative is here in islamabad



What Visa status does he hold?


----------



## Patriot forever

There will be no resistance..


----------



## Goritoes

So when PTM is relocating to Afghanistan with Na-manzoor pi$$teen?


----------



## ziaulislam

They need field marshall

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507756701011968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429429068596879360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429421899302440960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507791413157888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507536965701638

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429491197974781952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507535984332807

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507022328901641


----------



## FuturePAF

Talibs should not fall into the trap of hubris. Masood said his forces have been stealing government weapons for the past 20 years, so there could be a lot of ambushes ready for the Talibs. Plus Masood’s forces may be getting foreign ISR help.

The Talibs need an Air Force or something to give them the edge before going head first into probably the hardest “Meatgrinder” in Afghanistan. Also, the risk to civilians will be played up by the Panjshiris, undermine reconciliation. (Although it seems the Panjshiris seem to be using child soldiers, according to AFP photos recently posted)

moving incrementally under Drone cover is probably safest way to not be ambushed consider neither side has air cover (that we know of)

But it may look like both sides just want to fight.

hopefully someone can make both sides see reason and negotiate a deal.



Neurath said:


> Under no circumstances should Panjshir fall. Pakistan needs to use Northern Alliance as leverage against IEA who are using the TTP as leverage against us. Northern Alliance needs to be kept alive until the TTP issue is resolved between IEA and Paksitan.



India will be using the Panjshiris against Pakistan by asking the Panjshiris to host Anti-Pakistan groups. Definitely need to eliminate the TTP, but instability in Afghanistan will just perpetuate even greater risk to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakFactor

Neurath said:


> Under no circumstances should Panjshir fall. Pakistan needs to use Northern Alliance as leverage against IEA who are using the TTP as leverage against us. Northern Alliance needs to be kept alive until the TTP issue is resolved between IEA and Paksitan.



No, the Northern Alliance are Indian shills and need to be wiped out. We need to cleanse out any sort of foreign influence in that country or degrade it.


FuturePAF said:


> Talibs should not fall into the trap of hubris. Masood said his forces have been stealing government weapons for the past 20 years, so there could be a lot of ambushes ready for the Talibs. The Talibs need an Air Force or something to give them the edge. Also, the risk to civilians will be played up by the Panjshiris, undermine reconciliation.
> 
> But it may look like both sides just want to fight.
> 
> 
> India will be using the Panjshiris against Pakistan by asking the Panjshiris to host Anti-Pakistan groups. Definitely need to eliminate the TTP, but instability in Afghanistan will just perpetuate even greater risk to Pakistan.



The Masood clown isn't letting up and coming to the table to create a joint-government.
The strategy should be to basically close all routes into that valley and starve it to death and artillery to degrade Masood forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Hundreds of Taliban fighters' heading for holdout Panjshir Valley*
Hundreds' of Taliban fighters were moving to the Panjshir Valley, one of the few parts of Afghanistan not yet controlled by the group.

"Hundreds of Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are heading towards the state of Panjshir to control it, after local state officials refused to hand it over peacefully," the group wrote on its Arabic Twitter account.

Even as the extremist group took over most part of Afghanistan, Panjshir province, a little over 100 kms away, in the north-east of Kabul, is still free from the Taliban. In Panjshir, Ahmad Massoud, the son of legendary mujahideen commander Ahmad Shah Massoud who was assassinated by Al-Qaeda two days before the September 11, 2001 attacks, has sought to assemble a force of around 9,000 people to counter the militants, the spokesman, Ali Maisam Nazary, told AFP. Pictures taken by AFP during training exercises show dozens of recruits performing fitness routines, and a handful of armoured humvees driving across the valley northeast of Kabul.

Speaking exclusively to Rueters, Massoud once again said that Panjshir, which has never surrendered to anyone, will not give in to the Taliban as well. But if the Taliban do not agree to dialogue, then war will be unavoidable. The Resistance force is not only fighting for the Panjshir province. Forces have come from various provinces to Panjshir and they are defending the whole country in one province, he told Rueters. Panjshir has never been conquered, either by foreigners or the Afghans.









'Hundreds of Taliban fighters' heading for holdout Panjshir Valley


'Hundreds' of Taliban fighters were moving to the Panjshir Valley, one of the few parts of Afghanistan not yet controlled by the group.




www.oneindia.com


----------



## hussain0216

A bit of information

*Taliban have been informed that defeat of Ahmad massood needed to be now whilst U.S and others still needed Taliban for Kabul exit

thus Taliban are safe from air strike

forces are going In hot, their will be casualties but this will be victory eventually


*


Neurath said:


> Under no circumstances should Panjshir fall. Pakistan needs to use Northern Alliance as leverage against IEA who are using the TTP as leverage against us. Northern Alliance needs to be kept alive until the TTP issue is resolved between IEA and Paksitan.


We have plenty of leverage we don't need the NA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

i think these afghans should try peace one time too its really feel good to live in peace if they try it only once may be they will like it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Varunastra

Wishes of the whole world(sans 2/3) are with the lions of Panjshir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
13


----------



## Black Tornado

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429505023298310146

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Panjshir has over played it's hands... It is Game over for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconless

Not looking forward to this bloodbath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429505023298310146



The Indians are spamming twitter and made the entire platform un-usable that even the locals on both says are pissed with them because of the spamming.. Don't turn twitter into ganges river

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## hussain0216

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429505023298310146



Learn not to swallow propaganda


This bullshit made Indians and afghani think that they would defeat Taliban easily


Yet here we are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Battlion25 said:


> The Indians are spamming twitter and made the entire platform un-usable that even the locals on both says are pissed with them because of the spamming.. Don't turn twitter into ganges river



Yeah they've degraded the platform. I don't even bother with Twitter to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

33 minutes passed remaining 3 hours 27 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429504798374600706


----------



## FuturePAF

It is likely the Panjshirs may have some aircraft and helicopters that were not allowed to land or stay in Tajikistan. Talibs need Manpads before they go into the valley.

Pakistan needs to have its Awacs up on 24/7 patrol for the next few weeks to keep an eye on this situation. A lot could be done to resupply the panjshiris and hurt the prospects for a negotiated reconciliation if either or both sides think they can keep fighting it out while ordinary Afghans and foot soldiers on both sides are lost for what could be achieved through honest negotiations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429502771368120321


----------



## Maula Jatt

Afghanistan reminds me of GOT, 

Gulbadeen- Lord Fray 
Ahmed Shah- Stark 
Taliban- the Lanistors (I mean not exactly but because of their power etc) 

Hopefully neighborhood helps them get out of the middle ages

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

Most successful taliban commander Qari Fasih is directly involved in the fight now 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429513581377298432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

They are gonna send in Qari Fasiuddin and also known as the conqueror of the north.. A Lesson will be given to these in Panjshir


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Anti-Taliban leader Massoud wants to talk but ready to fight*








Anti-Taliban leader Massoud wants to talk but ready to fight


Ahmad Massoud, leader of Afghanistan's last major outpost of anti-Taliban resistance, said on Sunday he hoped to hold peaceful talks with the Islamist movement that seized power in Kabul a week ago but that his forces were ready to fight.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

A Tajik Cdr. "Qari Fasihuddin, leading the offensive.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429518593872568322

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

The Afghan civil war must end now. Nobody can be allowed to support these western puppets. I can see the west funnelling arms to these groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kuru

Sainthood 101 said:


> Afghanistan reminds me of GOT,
> 
> Gulbadeen- Lord Fray
> Ahmed Shah- Stark
> Taliban- the Lanistors (I mean not exactly but because of their power etc)
> 
> Hopefully neighborhood helps them get out of the middle ages


I would call Taliban the White Walkers. Kinda impossible to defeat. Let's see if Saleh turns out to be Arya Stark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

hussain0216 said:


> victory


Victorious


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

So what's the latest..ultimatum is over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

-blitzkrieg- said:


> So what's the latest..ultimatum is over


Yep, fighting is going on and the Taliban are progressing forward.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429527171240841218

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> A Tajik Cdr. "Qari Fasihuddin, leading the offensive.
> View attachment 772132
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429518593872568322



Not just a Tajik commander 

One of the most successful taliban commander right now

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ziaulislam

Surprised i thought they wontcare


----------



## hussain0216

Come on let's get that cherry 🍒

Let's get a rope around the neck of Amrullah Saleh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

do we have some real time sources like the ones armenia and azerbaijan war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> A Tajik Cdr. "Qari Fasihuddin, leading the offensive.
> View attachment 772132
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429518593872568322



song them listening is better than afghan jalebi


----------



## FuturePAF

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> *Anti-Taliban leader Massoud wants to talk but ready to fight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Taliban leader Massoud wants to talk but ready to fight
> 
> 
> Ahmad Massoud, leader of Afghanistan's last major outpost of anti-Taliban resistance, said on Sunday he hoped to hold peaceful talks with the Islamist movement that seized power in Kabul a week ago but that his forces were ready to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



If he’s ready to talk then he should talk and save his and the other side’s men, and the Afghan nation from this useless fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

As per Dr. Shahid Massod,

Talibs were quiet due to Muharram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> As per Dr. Shahid Massod,
> 
> Talibs were quiet due to Muharram



dr shahid masood today was good


----------



## War Eagle

This will be interesting. I wonder if Massoud can put up an effective defense of the valley. If they actually put up a fight the Taliban may struggle with this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Amrullah Saleh has resurfed the man who has been campaigning for Pakistan to get nuked is besieged in panjshir.. I wouldn't mind Pakistan taking the honor... Hopefully they hand him over... Amrullah Saleh situation is bad where 230 million strong nuclear armed pakistan wants this man 9 feet below earth... Nothing on mother earth can prevent this man's fall to Taliban better alive than dead

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Battlion25 said:


> Amrullah Saleh has resurfed the man who has been campaigning for Pakistan to get nuked is besieged in panjshir.


The bastward is trapped hopefully in Panjshir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

Neurath said:


> Under no circumstances should Panjshir fall. Pakistan needs to use Northern Alliance as leverage against IEA who are using the TTP as leverage against us. Northern Alliance needs to be kept alive until the TTP issue is resolved between IEA and Paksitan.


it is what America wants that matters and not what Pakistan needs.

americans have tested the mettle and reliability of indians, iranis and ghani type Afghanis and found them lacking hence the choice of talitubbies as the new pawns in the battles yet to come.  

much knowledge and experience has been gained over the past 20 years of rigorous testing.


----------



## HttpError

The Seige of Panjsir begins. *War Drums Beating*


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Indians are leading the fight in the SM, spreading all sorts of rubbish. The loss of Panjshir will be taken as a defeat of India. There are reports of airdrops of supplies to the puppets.


----------



## Battlion25

I am hearing rumors of the order to storm Panjshir has been given not sure whether it is confirmed or not but some sources are claiming Qair Faisuddin has been given the order to storm Panjshir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Allah maaf karay. Inna khoon kharaba pelay ho chukaya. Eh Afghani’aa di pyaas hi ne buj di khoon toh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

please Pakistan help the Taliban over come this final horrible obstacle send our Pakhtuns soldiers. If you have to. These panjshir traitors need to be crushed quickly they are Indian agents

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Battlion25

HttpError said:


> The Seige of Panjsir begins. *War Drums Beating*



IEA has already breached Panjshir and took two key border areas in panjshir.. The onslaught is on.. The Taliban military machine is laying down the pipe 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429532086235447296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

So far on the Twitter front, the Indians are winning, they are fighting en masse. To be honest Panjshir valley is not going to be easy might take some time to clear it. In the past it has never been conquered, my prayers are with the dauntless Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SaadH

Only way Pakistan can atone somewhat for it's egregious policy of supporting NATO's war of terror against the Afghan people would be to fully support the kinetic action against the last holdout of India/Western backed panjshiri terrorist.


----------



## HAIDER

I doubt the above tweets are correct, son of Ahmed Shah Masood welcome talks.



_*"The conditions for a peace deal with the Taliban is decentralization -- a system that ensures social justice, equality, rights, and freedom for all," said Nazary, the NRF's head of foreign relations, adding if the Taliban do not agree there will be "long-term conflict".*_

*Talks between local leaders from Afghanistan's north and authorities in Pakistan were taking place until just days ago, he added.

AFP*


----------



## hussain0216

Look let's be honest here

Previously there was the Northern alliance which had open borders with central Asia throughout which they could receive support and even a air route in

*This time TALIBAN and friends planning was superb and they actually took most of the north before they took the Taliban heart land down south


so panjshir is landlocked and alone, it doesn't have a way out or air support in


With foreign states dependent on Taliban support to get thousands out of Kabul, air strikes and any military action is out of the question as the risk Taliban retribution

Therefore its only a matter of time before Taliban win considering they have taken the rest of Afghanistan*

the only question is how brutal will this battle be, it could be very brutal


*This could be however a great way of crushing Indian and Kabuli regime hearts 🤣🤣*

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429502771368120321


This is a pajeet led media avoid it.


----------



## Battlion25

hussain0216 said:


> Look let's be honest here
> 
> Previously there was the Northern alliance which had open borders with central Asia throughout which they could receive support and even a air route in
> 
> *This time TALIBAN and friends planning was superb and they actually took most of the north before they took the Taliban heart land down south
> 
> 
> so panjshir is landlocked and alone, it doesn't have a way out or air support in
> 
> 
> With foreign states dependent on Taliban support to get thousands out of Kabul, air strikes and any military action is out of the question as the risk Taliban retribution
> 
> Therefore its only a matter of time before Taliban win considering they have taken the rest of Afghanistan*
> 
> the only question is how brutal will this battle be, it could be very brutal
> 
> 
> *This could be however a great way of crushing Indian and Kabuli regime hearts 🤣🤣*



Lol.. They already flinched meaning majority of them already fled from Taliban in other areas.. It is not about the size of the dog but if there is fight in the dog and they don't have that in them because someone whos already fled not only once but several times from several cities. All the propaganda is fake news while the truth of the matter is they don't have the fight in them because if they had they would have fought previously but nah.. Don't buy into them they won't last 2-3 days and piece of cake.. IEA is relentless and consistent this is already over.. As Sun tzu said every war is won before it even begins


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Kuru said:


> I would call Taliban the White Walkers. Kinda impossible to defeat. Let's see if Saleh turns out to be Arya Stark.


He's little finger or Rose the red hoe

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Mandalorian_CA




----------



## Battlion25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429549775494451206

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429550603362050048


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Aghwan idiots had claimed to kill Qari fasi back in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## hussain0216

The Indians don't have a bone in this conflict outside the Phul support brigade

*This is because Indians have been utterly run out of Dodge in Afghanistan 😄

so apart from social media orgasm's Indians can't do anything, but they claim big for impotent Hindus
*

we can actually use this as a propaganda coup if we counter this support the IEA and finish the job*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Areesh

Reichsmarschall said:


> Aghwan idiots had claimed to kill Qari fasi back in 2019
> 
> View attachment 772175
> View attachment 772176



They announced to killed him half a dozen times 

No wonder taliban captured Kabul this easily


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429350101349175298

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> So far on the Twitter front, the Indians are winning, they are fighting en masse. To be honest Panjshir valley is not going to be easy might take some time to clear it. In the past it has never been conquered, my prayers are with the dauntless Taliban.



They will have to hold a firm cordon of the area and use ISR assets to prevent a breakout.


Battlion25 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429549775494451206
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429550603362050048



innovative approach if true, they may have learned a thing or two over the past 20 years


kingQamaR said:


> please Pakistan help the Taliban over come this final horrible obstacle send our Pakhtuns soldiers. If you have to. These panjshir traitors need to be crushed quickly they are Indian agents



It’s the Afghans fight and Pakistan should stay out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429565790852947972


----------



## hussain0216

Battlion25 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429565790852947972



Amrullah Saleh is getting ready to run again

Taliban need to be ready to try and shoot him down if necessary

Ahmad massood should be smarter, Saleh is just using him and will leave him and his people slaughtered

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Battlion25 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429565790852947972



The hilarious part is that according to rumours due to fear and wanting to shout out IEA they blow up a brigde entry effectively locking themselves in for good and laying a siege on themselves instead of fighting for these entry-exit points.. Now they are double trapped since their supplies were cut previously but now they have just caved themselves in meaning they can't amount any offensive from here on out they have effectively shout themselves in  They will starve out if Taliban decides that which means just by that simple decision this is pretty much over from the conventional point of view

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

I hope this end as quickly as possible, and also Ahmed Massoud is responsible for all tge blood spilled between the two fractions !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429350101349175298


The bulldozer, former governor of nangarhar. Corrupt to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

Titanium100 said:


> The hilarious part is that according to rumours due to fear and wanting to shout out IEA they blow up a brigde entry effectively locking themselves in for good and laying a siege on themselves instead of fighting for these entry-exit points.. Now they are double trapped since their supplies were cut previously but now they have just caved themselves in meaning they can't amount any offensive from here on out they have effectively shout themselves in  They will starve out if Taliban decides that which means just by that simple decision this is pretty much over from the conventional point of view


Blowing up the bridge makes tactical sense, they are just waiting out the American exodus from Kabul airport because as soon as that's done, their chances of getting US arms/ air support increases exponentially. Panjshir will be propped up as a regional counter balance to the Taliban, the border crossings to the north will be retaken with US air / SOF support and it's going to be a revisit to the late 90s. Panjshir is flooded with the 03 brigade of eastwhile Afghan SOF. Panjshir isn't going to roll over. Anyone thinking the US will just leave and not leave behind a foot print is foolish. Welcome to the forever war ladies and gents.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ameullah Saleh is like the villain in a spy film or Call of Duty who always manages to escape in a helicopter and then resurface to annoy main character lmao 😆.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ameullah Saleh is like the villain in a spy film or Call of Duty who always manages to escape and then resurface to annoy main character lmao 😆.


tiny man syndrome. .


----------



## islamrules2020

Khan_patriot said:


> Blowing up the bridge makes tactical sense, they are just waiting out the American exodus from Kabul airport because as soon as that's done, their chances of getting US arms/ air support increases exponentially. Panjshir will be propped up as a regional counter balance to the Taliban, the border crossings to the north will be retaken with US air / SOF support and it's going to be a revisit to the late 90s. Panjshir is flooded with the 03 brigade of eastwhile Afghan SOF. Panjshir isn't going to roll over. Anyone thinking the US will just leave and not leave behind a foot print is foolish. Welcome to the forever war ladies and gents.


the forever war is not in the interest of the US. because if they go that way. Europe will be flooded.
Tajakistan and Ozbakistan might fall for the muslims , ...
the US will not support Massoud, they learned their lesson , they just want calm !!
Bidden just dont want to hear one more word about Afghanistan after the evacuation completes 
so Massoud is on his own, but he must have a Helicopter ready to run away when Talibs eventually knock on his doors


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ameullah Saleh is like the villain in a spy film or Call of Duty who always manages to escape and then resurface to annoy main character lmao 😆.


He talks trash/tough but when the goin gets tough he shits himself.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## hussain0216

Khan_patriot said:


> Blowing up the bridge makes tactical sense, they are just waiting out the American exodus from Kabul airport because as soon as that's done, their chances of getting US arms/ air support increases exponentially. Panjshir will be propped up as a regional counter balance to the Taliban, the border crossings to the north will be retaken with US air / SOF support and it's going to be a revisit to the late 90s. Panjshir is flooded with the 03 brigade of eastwhile Afghan SOF. Panjshir isn't going to roll over. Anyone thinking the US will just leave and not leave behind a foot print is foolish. Welcome to the forever war ladies and gents.


This is why Taliban and strategic planners are going in now

With U.S and others still reliant on Taliban coalescence in Kabul any air support is out of the question

U.S forces will not leave at least until the 31st that gives Taliban over a week to make a big dent into Panjshir

Panjshir being surrounded also has been cut off from the surrounding provinces and whilst the Taliban has the collected military hardware of the Afghan military masoods men will be limited with no obvious outside support as of yet


I'm sure even the Russians and the Tajiks won't mind supporting them but as Taliban has taken the north, nothing can be done unless the north falls


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He talks trash/tough but when the goin gets tough he shits himself.


His main backer is India maybe that's why.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Goritoes

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He talks trash/tough but when the goin gets tough he shits himself.



Pretty much like every ANA general... not a single one of these scam soldier stand and fight for their country, and its embarrassing to see those burger Afghani's in UK and US protesting and acting tough in front of Pakistani's.

On topic, I hope the valley surrender and comes to a peaceful conclusion, there is no victory for them so its better for the remaining ANA and saleh to just give up so innocent lives can be saved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Someone is giving assurances to Masood that's why he is not surrendering. Some men just want to watch the world burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Neurath said:


> Under no circumstances should Panjshir fall. Pakistan needs to use Northern Alliance as leverage against IEA who are using the TTP as leverage against us. Northern Alliance needs to be kept alive until the TTP issue is resolved between IEA and Paksitan.


northern alliance is as bad as TTP when it comes to hatred against Pakistan.
there is no leverage to be had by appeasing these snakes.
no amount of facilitating amd support turned the hearts of Northern Alliance thugs in our favour.

TTP is our own problem. we will deal with it inshallah through cross border operations if needed.
Afghan Taliban need trade, recognition and access so we still have leverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
16 | Love Love:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Khan_patriot said:


> Blowing up the bridge makes tactical sense, they are just waiting out the American exodus from Kabul airport because as soon as that's done, their chances of getting US arms/ air support increases exponentially. Panjshir will be propped up as a regional counter balance to the Taliban, the border crossings to the north will be retaken with US air / SOF support and it's going to be a revisit to the late 90s. Panjshir is flooded with the 03 brigade of eastwhile Afghan SOF. Panjshir isn't going to roll over. Anyone thinking the US will just leave and not leave behind a foot print is foolish. Welcome to the forever war ladies and gents.



That sounds plausible, probably why the Talibs are hoping to move fast


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ameullah Saleh is like the villain in a spy film or Call of Duty who always manages to escape and then resurface to annoy main character lmao 😆.



If only this were a game.


----------



## FuturePAF

hussain0216 said:


> This is why Taliban and strategic planners are going in now
> 
> With U.S and others still reliant on Taliban coalescence in Kabul any air support is out of the question
> 
> U.S forces will not leave at least until the 31st that gives Taliban over a week to make a big dent into Panjshir
> 
> Panjshir being surrounded also has been cut off from the surrounding provinces and whilst the Taliban has the collected military hardware of the Afghan military masoods men will be limited with no obvious outside support as of yet
> 
> 
> I'm sure even the Russians and the Tajiks won't mind supporting them but as Taliban has taken the north, nothing can be done unless the north falls



There is still the prospect of aerial resupply by foreign powers, hence the need for PAF AWACS to watch for who will be supporting the Panjshiris. It will indicate what is planned and by whom. Unless the Talibs have made deals with all foreign powers in exchange for non-interference, it’s likely a foreign power will send support while many nations are moving in and out of Kabul. AWACS needs to be up to watch for potential interference and call out spoilers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

FuturePAF said:


> It is likely the Panjshirs have the Blackhawks, Mi-17s, MD-530s, PC-12s and A-29s that were not allowed to land or stay in Tajikistan. Talibs need Manpads before they go into the valley.
> 
> Pakistan needs to have its Awacs up on 24/7 patrol for the next few weeks to keep an eye on this situation. A lot could be done to resupply the panjshiris and hurt the prospects for a negotiated reconciliation if either or both sides think they can keep fighting it out while ordinary Afghans and foot soldiers on both sides are lost for what could be achieved through honest negotiations.



I am sorry to say but you have no idea about ground realities. It will all be finish in few days. Resistance group has no support other than few on Twitter and Gobar media.


----------



## BRAVO_

entire panjsher is surrounded by taliban forces, within in the valley taliban have sufficient intelligence support, through cutting the supply lines enemies in the valley would be sitting duck in few weeks, taliban will use the same anaconda technique which they adopted to retake other provinces and they will squeeze punjsher more and more if other party did not surrender it would be a blood bath


----------



## FuturePAF

jupiter2007 said:


> I am sorry to say but you have no idea about ground realities. It will all be finish in few days. Resistance group has no support other than few on Twitter and Gobar media.



Let’s hope (for the sake of all) I’m wrong and you are right. Hence why it seems the Talibs are being overwhelming numbers and firepower. Hopefully the pessimism is not self fulfilling.


----------



## jupiter2007

FuturePAF said:


> Let’s hope (for the sake of all) I’m wrong and you are right



If Taliban forces are able to take the mountain top positions, it will be a quick down fall for Resistance and most of their fighters will surrender or try to escape.


----------



## BRAVO_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429547705135665158


----------



## jupiter2007

Anyone suggesting that Pakistan should use AWACS or suggesting some other BS. They need to understand that this is not a video game. 
Pakistan will not get involve in Afghanistan’s internal affairs. Our government is working with all ethnic groups and minorities to bring peaceful solution to current crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## merzifonlu

Irfan Baloch said:


> TTP is our own problem. we will deal with it inshallah through cross border operations if needed.
> Afghan Taliban need trade, recognition and access so we still have leverage.



I think you Pakistani's are living in an illusion. The Taliban did not fundamentally change their mindset. The Taliban do everything for show.

Muhammad Jalal on Twitter: "Today the governor of Kandahar, Haji Wafa told in a gathering of scholars that: We will not force anyone about beard, hair, music etc but the scholars shall softly forbid the common people from committing sins. https://t.co/cPZTI9qzTk" / Twitter 

Similarly, the measures it will take against the TTP will be for show.

Meanwhile, the Taliban or any other Afghan government will not accept the Durand line as a border.


----------



## Super Falcon

It is time to cut of snakes head Afghanistan only probleum is too many fictions group dostum ahmed shah etc cut them once it for all they are foreginers dont have any stake in Afghanistan 


Gobar arya bakshi goswami all indian thugs should be shut uped once panjshir librated from snakes


----------



## FuturePAF

jupiter2007 said:


> If Taliban forces are able to take the mountain top positions, it will be a quick down fall for Resistance and most of their fighters will surrender or try to escape.



Defeat in detail from the mountain top positions is probably the best way to bring firepower to bear on each pocket of resistance, and have them flee.

If they have done a tight cordon, escape will be hard to do, and may force them to capitulate in the face of overwhelming numbers.

Although the smartest decision of the Talibs was Psychological. Sending the most prominent Tajik commander in their ranks (Qari Fasihuddin) into a Tajik majority province. If the Province is taken by the Talibs, it will be to a Tajik commander who can be assumed to be as merciful as possible and will himself advocate for Tajik rights after all is said and done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Neurath said:


> Under no circumstances should Panjshir fall. Pakistan needs to use Northern Alliance as leverage against IEA who are using the TTP as leverage against us. Northern Alliance needs to be kept alive until the TTP issue is resolved between IEA and Paksitan.



BS. NORTHERN ALLIANCE is an Indian proxie ...bthey need to be wiped off the face of the planet as munafiqs unless they surrender and amend their ways. TTP needs to handled differently.


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

HAIDER said:


> I doubt the above tweets are correct, son of Ahmed Shah Masood welcome talks.
> 
> 
> 
> _*"The conditions for a peace deal with the Taliban is decentralization -- a system that ensures social justice, equality, rights, and freedom for all," said Nazary, the NRF's head of foreign relations, adding if the Taliban do not agree there will be "long-term conflict".*_
> 
> *Talks between local leaders from Afghanistan's north and authorities in Pakistan were taking place until just days ago, he added.
> 
> AFP*


He's after the precious stone mines..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Areesh said:


> Not just a Tajik commander
> 
> One of the most successful taliban commander right now


What came of the Helis India gifted to ANA some months ago ? In hands of IEA now ?


----------



## FuturePAF

jupiter2007 said:


> Anyone suggesting that Pakistan should use AWACS or suggesting some other BS. They need to understand that this is not a video game.
> Pakistan will not get involve in Afghanistan’s internal affairs. Our government is working with all ethnic groups and minorities to bring peaceful solution to current crisis.



Awacs to monitor for foreign nations as spoilers.
Intelligence on the activities of other. Not to interfere, but to be apprised of developments that could undermine the peace process. Obviously this is not a video game, which is why letting the all parties know you know what they are doing helps lead negotiations from a position of maximum awareness.


----------



## jupiter2007

FuturePAF said:


> Defeat in detail from the mountain top positions is probably the best way to bring firepower to bear on each pocket of resistance, and have them flee.
> 
> If they have done a tight cordon, escape will be hard to do, and may force them to capitulate in the face of overwhelming numbers.
> 
> Although the smartest decision of the Talibs was Psychological. Sending the most prominent Tajik commander in their ranks (Qari Fasihuddin) into a Tajik majority province. If the Province is taken by the Talibs, it will be to a Tajik commander who can be assumed to be as merciful as possible and will himself advocate for Tajik rights after all is said and done.





FuturePAF said:


> Awacs to monitor for foreign nations as spoilers.
> Intelligence on the activities of other. Not to interfere, but to be apprised of developments that could undermine the peace process. Obviously this is not a video game, which is why letting the all parties know you know what they are doing helps lead negotiations from a position of maximum awareness.



Intelligence??? Don’t you think Taliban know about that? After all they have defeated two supper powers, Soviet Union and USA. Taliban are getting all the intels from local sources. Taliban is not just having beard and wearing Turban; it a movement. There are also clean shave Taliban, and also white beard.


----------



## FuturePAF

jupiter2007 said:


> Intelligence??? Don’t you think Taliban know about that? After all they have defeated two supper powers, Soviet Union and USA. Taliban are getting all the intels from local sources.



It’s not about the Talibs, it’s about Pakistan knowing as it is trying to broker peace talks with the Panjshiri leaders in Pakistan. Knowing their actual capabilities.


----------



## K_Bin_W

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He talks trash/tough but when the goin gets tough he shits himself.


That sounds like very Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

FuturePAF said:


> It’s not about the Talibs, it’s about Pakistan knowing as it is trying to broker peace talks with the Panjshiri leaders in Pakistan. Knowing their actual capabilities.



These are junkyard dogs, leaving the door open and they will run away.


----------



## ghazi52

In 2001, a reporter interviewed an Afghan Taliban commander.
How long will you continue to fight against America?
In response, the commander pointed to his wrist
That we do not have watches on our hands. We don't care about time, as long as the enemy exists, this fight is our duty, we will continue to fight.
The end of this war is possible in either case or the enemy is defeated and fled
Or we may drink the cup of martyrdom
And then time proved it
America will be forced to flee.......


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Just a few mins ago I've seen a video, the guy is claiming that these are the dead taliban fighters.. can't share a link bcz of forum policy.

I guess the fight will not end until the Massoud's son & Saleh are not finished, don't know if both of them will be able to escape to Tajikistan but let's hope that the Talibs/Panjshir militia will resolve the issue through dialogue not through bloodshed, massacre !!


----------



## Goritoes

StormBreaker said:


> What came of the Helis India gifted to ANA some months ago ? In hands of IEA now ?



Down the line PA will train some of their fighters to fly those choppers, if Talib is looking to form a Govt they will have functioning army as well.


----------



## StormBreaker

Goritoes said:


> Down the line PA will train some of their fighters to fly those choppers, if Talib is looking to form a Govt they will have functioning army as well.


Ok !

But I will say this again, You seem quite familiar, This accent and the way you say

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Goritoes

StormBreaker said:


> Ok !
> 
> But I will say this again, You seem quite familiar, This accent and the way you say



 I can't send a PM to you...if you can send me PM.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## powastick

They are going to lose. No airstrike or supply is coming when many US citizen is trapped in Afghanistan.


----------



## Meengla

I am with @FuturePAF : If Panjishiris are provided aid from outside then Pakistan should provide help--including AWACS or whatever air support needed. Nip in the bud before another 'Ahmad Challibi' is made out of the Ahmad Shah Masood's son (the Bilawal Zardari of Afghanistan!). I still can't believe ASM's son would be stupid enough to be in bed with a coward opportunist like A. Saleh?? The Saleh guy was the Vice President to Ashraf Ghani who is so thoroughly discredited that even his backers call him vile names! 

PS. Yes, Pakistan really wants an 'inclusive' govt in Afghanistan but also a stable one. Having a festering insurgency in Panjshir would take away from the stability. And right now, until Americans leave, it is good time to pacify the whole of Afghanistan. I think Pakistan's active support, even if covert, will go long ways in establishing stability in Afghanistan at least in short term.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Meengla said:


> I am with @FuturePAF : If Panjishiris are provided aid from outside then Pakistan should provide help--including AWACS or whatever air support needed. Nip in the bud before another 'Ahmad Challibi' is made out of the Ahmad Shah Masood's son (the Bilawal Zardari of Afghanistan!). I still can't believe ASM's son would be stupid enough to be in bed with a coward opportunist like A. Saleh?? The Saleh guy was the Vice President to Ashraf Ghani who is so thoroughly discredited that even his backers call him vile names!
> 
> PS. Yes, Pakistan really wants an 'inclusive' govt in Afghanistan but also a stable one. Having a festering insurgency in Panjshir would take away from the stability. And right now, until Americans leave, it is good time to pacify the whole of Afghanistan. I think Pakistan's active support, even if covert, will go long ways in establishing stability in Afghanistan at least in short term.



Thanks for the support, Though, If there is no outside support to the Panjshiris, Pakistan should remain neutral and keep pushing to form a lasting inclusive government. Even if there is outside support, depending on how disruptive, Pakistan should remain in a position to just carefully monitor the situation by what ever means, HUMINT or SIGNINT or AWACS at its disposal.

Stability and an inclusive government over the whole of Afghanistan should be the goal when the parties are brought together to the negotiating table. Instability attracts opportunists and spoilers in the effort of reconstruction and saving civilian lives from famine and starvation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429670462448185345

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jawad-Ali-Khan

If Taliban approach Panjshair from all sides, scale the mountains and deploy snipers, it will give them a better view of the situation and could also neutralize ambushes, patrols and checkposts. Don`t know if there is any way to carry artillery and MBRL to the top. It will give an extra punch and Panjshair could be battered down. Or simply using mortars would yield good results.

Btw there is concentration of Tajiks in Panjshair and the chosen leader for this offensive by Taliban Qari Fasih is also a Tajik.


----------



## Imran Khan

its been 12 hours now what happen man  today morning i wake up and was thinking kisi ne mery beloved amrullah ko na mar diya ho

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429673353850376193

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

Imran Khan said:


> its been 12 hours now what happen man  today morning i wake up and was thinking kisi ne mery beloved amrullah ko na mar diya ho



Taliban have made advances but it's not that easy to take Panjsher in 12 hours. If it was, Taliban would have easily taken it back in 90's. Topography matters, this is the same reason we had to face difficulties and slow pace in swat operations. 

That being said, I don't want Saleh to be killed I want him to be imprisoned and shifted to Pakistan and handed over to Punjab Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Saho

That Mansor and Salim guy is giving me YPG vibes that claims to have the best defensive lines in the world and Turkey would fail but they turned out to be wrong.


----------



## Battlion25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429690551801110529


----------



## Falconless

Battlion25 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429690551801110529


Broken link


----------



## Battlion25

Official Taliban released news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429694123049619456Bannu, Pul-e-Hisar and Deh Salah districts of Baghlan have been completely cleared of the enemy. Mujahideen are stationed at the gates of Panjshir from Takhar, Badakhshan and Andarab directions. The Salang Pass is open and the enemy is under siege in Panjshir. The Islamic Emirate is trying to solve the problem through talks.
Translate Tweet

--------------
No way out for them.. They can enter from multiple access or even starve them out but I think they will move in immediately if all attempts of peaceful settlements fail to clean the valley.. Trying to bluff someone whos been fighting for 20 years straight and battle hardened is a big mistake and this will serve as a hard learned lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Indian accounts are reporting 800 killed with Salang pass in hands of resistance. I wonder who to believe.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Battlion25

IEA has secured the Salang passage

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Pappa Alpha said:


> Indian accounts are reporting 800 killed with Salang pass in hands of resistance. I wonder who to believe.


believe the vedicks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## GumNaam

Battlion25 said:


> Official Taliban released news:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429694123049619456Bannu, Pul-e-Hisar and Deh Salah districts of Baghlan have been completely cleared of the enemy. Mujahideen are stationed at the gates of Panjshir from Takhar, Badakhshan and Andarab directions. The Salang Pass is open and the enemy is under siege in Panjshir. The Islamic Emirate is trying to solve the problem through talks.
> Translate Tweet
> 
> --------------
> No way out for them.. They can enter from multiple access or even starve them out but I think they will move in immediately if all attempts of peaceful settlements fail to clean the valley.. Trying to bluff someone whos been fighting for 20 years straight and battle hardened is a big mistake and this will serve as a hard learned lesson


that little pappu boy Ahmed shah masood wannabe junior needs to give it up, he's not a fighter like his father, this kid was raised in the uk and france, has hands that are softer than a new born baby's butt and the iq of a gold fish...he's letting his father's name be used & abused by that little worm shit amrulah salay...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

RealNapster said:


> Taliban have made advances but it's not that easy to take Panjsher in 12 hours. If it was, Taliban would have easily taken it back in 90's. Topography matters, this is the same reason we had to face difficulties and slow pace in swat operations.
> 
> *That being said, I don't want Saleh to be killed I want him to be imprisoned and shifted to Pakistan and handed over to Punjab Police.*


He'll get bail at night 11 PM from Lahore High Court.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
7 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Battlion25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429699826321543171

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429699761012191234

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jawad-Ali-Khan

If Taliban are in no hurry, they could lay a siege to Panjshair.


----------



## Titanium100

Lets go ----... Coming in like a freaking Hurricane






Badri 313 has arrived

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429534950051786752

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## GumNaam

Jawad-Ali-Khan said:


> If Taliban are in no hurry, they could lay a siege to Panjshair.


that's the idea. they are leaving only one pass open for people to leave & surrender. they are trying to minimize casualties. think masood junior & salay miscalculated how fast the Taliban would over run their outposts. now it maybe a waiting game. let them starve, run out of steam & surrender. it's late August, must be starting to get cold in those mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Pappa Alpha said:


> Indian accounts are reporting 800 killed with Salang pass in hands of resistance. I wonder who to believe.



One needs to be really dumb to believe on Indian twitter / media accounts.

Stop quoating them. As per them daily 200-300 Talibans were killed by ANA just few weeks back. We all know what happened in real.

P.S Amrullah Saleh wanna be is attention seeker and probably not even in Afghanistan. We are giving him too much attention. Even western media discredits him so should we.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

RealNapster said:


> Taliban have made advances but it's not that easy to take Panjsher in 12 hours. If it was, Taliban would have easily taken it back in 90's. Topography matters, this is the same reason we had to face difficulties and slow pace in swat operations.
> 
> That being said, I don't want Saleh to be killed I want him to be imprisoned and shifted to Pakistan and handed over to Punjab Police.


Give Saleh to bacha baaz he and Ghani and Americans supported.


----------



## Jawad-Ali-Khan

GumNaam said:


> that's the idea. they are leaving only one pass open for people to leave & surrender. they are trying to minimize casualties. think masood junior & salay miscalculated how fast the Taliban would over run their outposts. now it maybe a waiting game. let them starve, run out of steam & surrender. it's late August, must be starting to get cold in those mountains.


I have no idea about the depth of the river at various points, but it needs monitoring because that could be used for supplies and escape.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pappa Alpha said:


> Indian accounts are reporting 800 killed with Salang pass in hands of resistance. I wonder who to believe.


İnformation warfare k liye bi akal chahiye. Unless they are doing info warfare against their own people. İn that case Star Plus will suffice.


Enigma SIG said:


> He'll get bail at night 11 PM from Lahore High Court.


You mean Nawaz Court?


----------



## GumNaam

Jawad-Ali-Khan said:


> I have no idea about the depth of the river at various points, but it needs monitoring because that could be used for supplies and escape.


rest assured Taliban are aware of how rivers can be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429695531895382021
İf they bring forth young educated guys like him then İ believe Taliban can take this country very far.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

Pappa Alpha said:


> Indian accounts are reporting 800 killed with Salang pass in hands of resistance. I wonder who to believe.



Na you are wrong -- it is 800,000 killed.


----------



## SD 10

Paf nneds to bomb the shit out of panjshir otherwise its going to be another safe heaven for BLA Types!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

SD 10 said:


> Paf nneds to bomb the shit out of panjshir otherwise its going to be another safe heaven for BLA Types!



why should we get involved ? dont post crazy stuff..let these Afghans settles their stuff themselves for good or bad...I am sure outcome will be in favor of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Salza said:


> why should we get involved ? dont post crazy stuff..let these Afghans settles their stuff themselves for good or bad...I am sure outcome will be in favor of Pakistan


its our fight... panjshiris and saleh guy are indian agents whether you like it or not! Later its only going to be used against us!


----------



## GumNaam

SD 10 said:


> its our fight... panjshiris and saleh guy are indian agents whether you like it or not! Later its only going to be used against us!


okay. you've convinced me. I'll issue orders to put the PAF on stand by.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
13


----------



## Salza

SD 10 said:


> its our fight... panjshiris and saleh guy are indian agents whether you like it or not! Later its only going to be used against us!


their resistance has been restricted to twitter only especially that Saleh guy who apparantly not even in Afghanistan..he fled the country 2 days before that loser Ghani...

Can't believe it that the kids here talking about Pakistani militarily intervention at this moment, sending AWACS etc crap lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

Salza said:


> their resistance has been restricted to twitter only especially that Saleh guy who apparantly not even in Afghanistan..he fled the country 2 days before that loser Ghani...
> 
> Can't believe it that the kids here talking about Pakistani militarily intervention at this moment, sending AWACS etc crap lol


salah says he is in panjshir though


GumNaam said:


> okay. you've convinced me. I'll issue orders to put the PAF on stand by.


Great


----------



## terry5

Goritoes said:


> Pretty much like every ANA general... not a single one of these scam soldier stand and fight for their country, and its embarrassing to see those burger Afghani's in UK and US protesting and acting tough in front of Pakistani's.
> 
> On topic, I hope the valley surrender and comes to a peaceful conclusion, there is no victory for them so its better for the remaining ANA and saleh to just give up so innocent lives can be saved.


Remind me of this scene from movie

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507756701011968
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429429068596879360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429421899302440960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507791413157888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507536965701638


Taliban should avoid this otherwise their forces will consume at Panjshir.....
@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Maarkhoor said:


> Taliban should avoid this otherwise their forces will consume at Panjshir.....
> @PanzerKiel


Taliban had no shortage of fighters.


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429724794967269381

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

GumNaam said:


> Taliban had no shortage of fighters.


Panjshir valley is quite difficult for invading forces it is better to negotiate....They are Shia and Talibans are sunni and for Ahmed Shah is a battle of death and they will fight.


----------



## Titanium100

Maarkhoor said:


> Panjshir valley is quite difficult for invading forces it is better to negotiate....They are Shia and Talibans are sunni and for Ahmed Shah is a battle of death and they will fight.



Panjshir valley tajiks are sunni just like Tajikistan the Tajikis have been sunni for over 1100 years and please keep sectranism out of this thread..

Panjshir won't last more than days mark my words.. You don't need to be math genius to understand this their battle is already lost stragetically

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S.Y.A

Grab the mountain tops and seal all entry/exit points. the valley will surrender itself.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Titanium100 said:


> Panjshir valley tajiks are sunni just like Tajikistan the Tajikis have been sunni for over 1100 years and please keep sectranism out of this thread..
> 
> Panjshir won't last more than days mark my words.. You don't need to be math genius to understand this their battle is already lost imho


Lets see...


----------



## SD 10

Heard dostum is there too? any confirmation on that?


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

SD 10 said:


> its our fight... panjshiris and saleh guy are indian agents whether you like it or not! Later its only going to be used against us!


How do you know the Panjshiris are going to come out victorious from this when vast majority of Afghanistan, a country of over 652,000 sq km was liberated by the Taliban in just 11 days?


----------



## GumNaam

SD 10 said:


> Heard dostum is there too? any confirmation on that?


nope. he ran away to Tajikistan as expected and didn't return.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

When the worlds biggest & advanced military machine couldn't do jack against them for 20 years, what could a few paid puppets achieve.

It's not even worth discussing.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429727777524178946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> How do you know the Panjshiris are going to come out victorious from this when vast majority of Afghanistan, a country of over 652,000 sq km was liberated by the Taliban in just 11 days?


that's what prime aren't realizing. they keep saying Taliban is an insurgency of 75000 fighters. more like 1,750,000 fighters, I literally mean we'll over a million fighters their best kept secret is their actual numbers, they have fighters from practically every community in Afghanistan. explains why almost every province fell to turn without a fight, they were all with them to begin with. the sheer ugliness of the occupation forces and their puppet regimes turned the masses to the Taliban that otherwise may never have turn to the Taliban.


Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429727777524178946


so...they've actually entered panjsher valley?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Saho said:


> That Mansor and Salim guy is giving me YPG vibes that claims to have the best defensive lines in the world and Turkey would fail but they turned out to be wrong.


Its all terrain and topography, Anyone worth their salt could hold on to panjshir as for a very long time. Lets see if thier are


----------



## Tameem

Maarkhoor said:


> Panjshir valley is quite difficult for invading forces it is better to negotiate....They are Shia and Talibans are sunni and for Ahmed Shah is a battle of death and they will fight.



You are right. Ahmad Shah itching for fight, glory, resistance...don't give him that so easily.
Just tightening up the siege gradually moves to their neck slowly with patience. Don't give them big fight, stand-off.


----------



## S.Y.A

noob Qs:

cant the taliban be supplied with a very limited number of short range MBRLS? just enough to raze panjsher? with tracking and lockout system so that they cant be used somewhere they arent meant to be? and a few helicopter drops to help them capture the peaks surrounding the valley and panjsher's capital?


----------



## H!TchHiker

S.Y.A said:


> noob Qs:
> 
> cant the taliban be supplied with a very limited number of short range MBRLS? just enough to raze panjsher? with tracking and lockout system so that they cant be used somewhere they arent meant to be? and a few helicopter drops to help them capture the peaks surrounding the valley and panjsher's capital?


They don't need anything from pakistan..have fought 20 years with US..it's only one area that is left .
People tend to forget its not same NA neither panjshir has access to border in previous time where they have unrestricted supplies ...it will be easy for Taliban ...valley is surrounded by Taliban from all side..pakistan has no material impact in there fight for past 20 years so they don't need it..
We can't eliminate ttp until now completely, if we have such an influence we should target ttp in Afghanistan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

S.Y.A said:


> noob Qs:
> 
> cant the taliban be supplied with a very limited number of short range MBRLS? just enough to raze panjsher? with tracking and lockout system so that they cant be used somewhere they arent meant to be? and a few helicopter drops to help them capture the peaks surrounding the valley and panjsher's capital?


helicopter? yes, they already have them and maybe using them with the afghan pilots that surrendered. MBRLS though, I doubt it. right now, Taliban doesn't wanna pursue a scorched earth policy that would create civilian casualties.


----------



## Falconless

Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429727777524178946


Now that’s taking Kaali Vigo to a whole other level.


----------



## S.Y.A

H!TchHiker said:


> They don't need anything from pakistan..have fought 20 years with US..it's only one area that is left .
> People tend to forget its not same NA neither panjshir has access to border in previous time where they have unrestricted supplies ...it will be easy for Taliban ...valley is surrounded by Taliban from all side..pakistan has no material impact in there fight for past 20 years so they don't need it..


if the valley holds out for a long time, it *will* inspire others to rise up. taliban will not be able to hold afghanistan, and then it will be a slog-fest and another civil war. the sooner it falls, the better. stop being so idealistic.


H!TchHiker said:


> We can't eliminate ttp until now completely, if we have such an influence we should target ttp in Afghanistan


that is because they escaped to Afghanistan, and yes, we should have targeted them inside afghansitan.


----------



## GumNaam

Tameem said:


> You are right. Ahmad Shah itching for fight, glory, resistance...don't give him that so easily.
> Just tightening up the siege gradually moves to their neck slowly with patience. Don't give them big fight, stand-off.


that kid is so NOT his father...his was a tough fighter while mister yuppy here has been raised in france & england with hands softer than a baby's bottom, came back to Afghanistan only after the american takeover and has never been in a gunfight in his entire life let alone, led any type of a force. wouldn't be surprised if the Taliban catches his him while he's crying and screaming with his face between his knees!


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429705988471508994

The flag of the Islamic Emirate has been hoisted in Deh Salah area of Panjshir
Translate Tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> How do you know the Panjshiris are going to come out victorious from this when vast majority of Afghanistan, a country of over 652,000 sq km was liberated by the Taliban in just 11 days?


its a difficult train and panjshiris will fight asymmetric war


----------



## GumNaam

SD 10 said:


> its a difficult train and panjshiris will fight asymmetric war


asymmetric war...😑against the Taliban😑 okay. 🙄


S.Y.A said:


> if the valley holds out for a long time, it *will* inspire others to rise up. taliban will not be able to hold afghanistan, and then it will be a slog-fest and another civil war. the sooner it falls, the better. stop being so idealistic.
> 
> that is because they escaped to Afghanistan, and yes, we should have targeted them inside afghansitan.


doubt it. most provinces surrendered without a fight to a handful of taliban elders. if there was a will to resist, they would've done so in the beginning.


----------



## Titanium100

Badri 313 has been arriving at the gates of Panjshir in waves after waves

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429534950051786752







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429728599029043202

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

GumNaam said:


> asymmetric war...😑against the Taliban😑 okay. 🙄


I know that sounds ironic ... but thats what they did last time


----------



## S.Y.A

GumNaam said:


> doubt it. most provinces surrendered without a fight to a handful of taliban elders. if there was a will to resist, they would've done so in the beginning


that is because they knew that ANA is useless. but if they see panjsheris holding out, their confidence will get a boost.


----------



## H!TchHiker

S.Y.A said:


> if the valley holds out for a long time, it *will* inspire others to rise up. taliban will not be able to hold afghanistan, and then it will be a slog-fest and another civil war. the sooner it falls, the better. stop being so idealistic.
> 
> that is because they escaped to Afghanistan, and yes, we should have targeted them inside afghansitan.


It's not being idealistic ..it's just reality ...Taliban are better in managing things ..on there own..did they ask for any support ? Infact they would make fun that Pakistanis are unable to do anything about kahsmir and ttp are now offering help to us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

SD 10 said:


> its a difficult train and panjshiris will fight asymmetric war


How do you know? Are you a better fighter than the Taliban? Which country did you takeover in 11 days?


----------



## S.Y.A

H!TchHiker said:


> It's not being idealistic ..it's just reality ...Taliban are better in managing things ..on there own..did they ask for any support ? Infact they would make fun that Pakistanis are unable to do anything about kahsmir and ttp are now offering help to us


ttp has been thrown out of Pakistan. plus, the taliban have yet to fight an army that is fully committed and wasnt thinking about leaving for home as soon as possible (US/Nato included)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Salza

Rashid Mahmood said:


> When the worlds biggest & advanced military machine couldn't do jack against them for 20 years, what could a few paid puppets achieve.
> 
> It's not even worth discussing.


Exactly. But you know insecurity and immaturity of Pakistani kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Titanium100 said:


> Badri 313 has been arriving at the gates of Panjshir in waves after waves
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429534950051786752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429728599029043202



Holy hell My goodness. I almost feel sorry for the panjshiris this is a lost cause.. A freaking heavily armed IEA who are battle hardened thru 3 generations and have become half human - Half Machine coming in with relentless appetite for war.. On top of that they are isolated and besieged.. Even supplies won't help them as they are pinned down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

S.Y.A said:


> that is because they knew that ANA is useless. but if they see panjsheris holding out, their confidence will get a boost.


is a lot more complicated than that. they know the alternative to Taliban is civil war with more intl intervention that will only lead to more corrupt governments. think the afghans have realized that stability is far more important that some glory driven "resistance" bullshit. after all, what are they resisting to? Islam? their own grassroots level people? don't think this resistance has that magnetism of catching on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Guys, Video authentic? What you think?

I am not in favor of fighting. Issues should be sorted out peacefully But if one is itching for a fight or being propped by _others_ then may be there is no choice left.

Taliban should either go hard/swift on them or play same game with Panjshairis like Chinese play against Indians on LAC - bit by bit 

Military experts here may know better.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429669679270825992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Guys, Video authentic? What you think?
> 
> I am not in favor of fighting. Issues should be sorted out peacefully But if one is itching for a fight or being propped by _others_ then may be there is no choice left.
> 
> Taliban should either go hard/swift on them or play same game with Panjshairis like Chinese play against Indians on LAC - bit by bit
> 
> Military experts here may know better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429669679270825992


looks like the Iraqi desert areas, panjshir is mountainous but green. so I call it fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Battlion25

Qari Fashiuddin will further cement his legacy on the back of irrelevant panjshir.. If you ask this one is already a wrap.. As Sun Tzu said every battle is won before it even starts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429743751786811394

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## H!TchHiker

S.Y.A said:


> ttp has been thrown out of Pakistan. plus, the taliban have yet to fight an army that is fully committed and wasnt thinking about leaving for home as soon as possible (US/Nato included)


US stayed 20 years ...I don't think any war we fight even stayed for 2 years ...they faced much better ,resourceful and technically superior army then we have ..
What caused them going is faith and there mission ...they are fighting to implement a Islamic system ..that's what keep producing fighter and motivation ...
Had they been fighting for a land or just to govern they might have lost it long before ...no one in his right mind fight with his life for a piece of land until it's survival depends on it ..
Pakistan is unable to do such thing on its own land ..better not to say further

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akatosh

Mujahideen in Panjshir are now being supplied by Tajikistani helicopters (use Google translate):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429734554802266113
Back in late 90s, the Imams/Ulema of Tajikistan had declared Taliban as "Apostates", they may do same again.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429526230815186948

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429527003368235010
We need some quick verification of these tweets !!! How much truth in it?

Indians are openly supporting anti Taliban forces on twitter as if they really want to see a fight b/w two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Salza said:


> their resistance has been restricted to twitter only especially that Saleh guy who apparantly not even in Afghanistan..he fled the country 2 days before that loser Ghani...
> 
> Can't believe it that the kids here talking about Pakistani militarily intervention at this moment, sending AWACS etc crap lol



Did not advocate for Pakistani military intervention, the “sending awacs” you are referring to was about PAF’s own AWACS flying in Pakistani airspace watching (because they can see 300-400 km out) to see what aircraft are moving into and out of Panjshir. That information will let Pakistan know if they are getting direct foreign help at the moment, and whole is helping. It will also indicate if aircraft are being used in the fight and by whom. Such as the allegation that Tajik helicopters are resupply them now as we speak. It’s probably not true, but better to know one way or another. PAF doesn’t have to go into Afghanistan to do this, it can just fly in circles between Peshawar and Chitral; because Panjshir is only up to 250 km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429526230815186948
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429527003368235010
> We need some quick verification of these tweets !!! How much truth in it?
> 
> Indians are openly supporting anti Taliban forces on twitter as if they really want a fight to see b/w two.



From Indian factors.. IEA has even Salang passage under their control

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Guys, Video authentic? What you think?
> 
> I am not in favor of fighting. Issues should be sorted out peacefully But if one is itching for a fight or being propped by _others_ then may be there is no choice left.
> 
> Taliban should either go hard/swift on them or play same game with Panjshairis like Chinese play against Indians on LAC - bit by bit
> 
> Military experts here may know better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429669679270825992



Bit by bit is probably the best way to tighten the cordon and force the other side to the negotiating table.

btw, according the AFP these are images of Panjshiri Child Soldiers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429640501473398786

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Akatosh said:


> Mujahideen in Panjshir are now being supplied by Tajikistani helicopters (use Google translate):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429734554802266113
> Back in late 90s, the Imams/Ulema of Tajikistan had declared Taliban as "Apostates", they may do same again.


uhm...that picture is from the pre 911 days۔ your really scrounging the bottom of the barrel aren't ya? 

today's Tajikistan isn't under the influence of the incompetent yeltsin, it's under Putin's influence buddy. don't hold on to any hopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Guys, Video authentic? What you think?
> 
> I am not in favor of fighting. Issues should be sorted out peacefully But if one is itching for a fight or being propped by _others_ then may be there is no choice left.
> 
> Taliban should either go hard/swift on them or play same game with Panjshairis like Chinese play against Indians on LAC - bit by bit
> 
> Military experts here may know better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429669679270825992



LMAO poster is Sanam Baloch, Pakistani tv actress. We all know that Indians creates fake profiles using Pakistani girls photos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429526230815186948
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429527003368235010
> We need some quick verification of these tweets !!! How much truth in it?
> 
> Indians are openly supporting anti Taliban forces on twitter as if they really want to see a fight b/w two.


dude, look at pics carefully. not a single sign sign of fighting or struggle, not even a scratch. just propaganda pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429526230815186948
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429527003368235010
> We need some quick verification of these tweets !!! How much truth in it?
> 
> Indians are openly supporting anti Taliban forces on twitter as if they really want to see a fight b/w two.



fake news.. Deh Salah in Panjshir itself has been flagged by IEA and there is image evidence of IEA flag there and plus Salang Passage is taken by IEA with video evidence which is the entrance to Panjshir..

Panjshir is nothing compared to these who were fighting inside Herat, Laskargah and Kandahar who were better armed and had more numbers and gave way more resistance hack even Mazar Sharif was 10 times more formidable.. IEA takIng the whole country 11 days and conducting multiple attacks allover the country at the same time was never a fluke but a sheer power but this time you have one tiny valley.. The outcome is already written on the wall for these who understand military matters it is just about when but the eventual outcome is known... By all metrics this is fruitless..

It is a war machine vs a tiny group of rag-tag pretenders being wishful nothing more to see here and as always reality will set in once the engagement begins and they will realize immediately what they got themselves into facing an opponent who doesn't get fatigued or tired.. In their heads they are thinking just rebel them once and the advance will stop that is wishful and massive miscalculation they are in this for life but they don't know it yet but it will dawn upon them soon. They don't have the stamina for such thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

GumNaam said:


> uhm...that picture is from the pre 911 days۔ your really scrounging the bottom of the barrel aren't ya?
> 
> today's Tajikistan isn't under the influence of the incompetent yeltsin, it's under Putin's influence buddy. don't hold on to any hopes.


Your probably right, the flag on the left is not their current flag.


----------



## GumNaam

Battlion25 said:


> fake news.. Deh Salah in Panjshir itself has been flagged by IEA and there is image evidence of IEA flag there and plus Salang Passage is taken by IEA with video evidence which is th entrance to Panjshir..
> 
> Panjshir is nothing compared to these who were fighting inside Herat, Laskargah and Kandahar who were better armed and had more numbers and gave way more resistance hack even Mazar Sharif was 10 times more formidable.. Taliban taken the whole country 11 days and conducting multiple attacks allover the country at the same time was never a fluke but this time you have one tiny valley.. The outcome is already written on the wall for these who understand but military matters it is just about then but the eventual outcome is known... By all metrics this is a fruitless


please don't increase the butthurt of the broken hearted @Akatosh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechMan

Enigma SIG said:


> He'll get bail at night 11 PM from Lahore High Court.



That too on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Scorpio_26

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Guys, Video authentic? What you think?
> 
> I am not in favor of fighting. Issues should be sorted out peacefully But if one is itching for a fight or being propped by _others_ then may be there is no choice left.
> 
> Taliban should either go hard/swift on them or play same game with Panjshairis like Chinese play against Indians on LAC - bit by bit
> 
> Military experts here may know better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429669679270825992


I saw this video 2 years ago lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

video evidence


*Mujahideen and Conquerors in Baghlan, Baghlan Center *
Translate Tweet

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429760785656451074**The flag of the Islamic Emirate has been hoisted in Deh Salah area of Panjshir*
Translate Tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429705988471508994


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Have you noticed the Taliban are not using any soldiers from the Afghan National Army.

What is ANA's current status?


----------



## Adecypher

Can someone confirm the shahadat of 300 or so Taliban fighters as per the video below:






I am afraid that if 300 figure is true then it might be due to the airstrikes on Taliban … unfortunately Taliban do not have any air cover …


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Have you noticed the Taliban are not using any soldiers from the Afghan National Army.
> 
> What is ANA's current status?






Smoking hashish and blaming Pakistan for ALL their problems all day long.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mqur1963

Sudarshan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429505023298310146


lie bull


----------



## Bossman

The NA and TTP, which has sanctuaries in neighboring Nuristan bordering Chitral, might team up out of the need for survival. This could mean trouble for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

Adecypher said:


> Can someone confirm the shahadat of 300 or so Taliban fighters as per the video below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid that if 300 figure is true then it might be due to the airstrikes on Taliban … unfortunately Taliban do not have any air cover …




Yeah bruv they had EXACTLY 300 dead😉


----------



## Titanium100

hussain0216 said:


> Yeah bruv they had EXACTLY 300 dead😉



falling for the Indian twitter fake news factory


----------



## Adecypher

hussain0216 said:


> Yeah bruv they had EXACTLY 300 dead😉



I got it thanks … btw good analysis by Sir. Orya Maqbool Jan Sahib:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429781152101978117

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> I got it thanks … btw good analysis by Sir. Orya Maqbool Jan Sahib:



Who is this?


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429704042197000197


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

I always come with news ....
Well it's going to fall in next 12 hours...
Totally....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> I always come with news ....
> Well it's going to fall in next 12 hours...
> Totally....


In sha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Big Tank

Maarkhoor said:


> Panjshir valley is quite difficult for invading forces it is better to negotiate....They are Shia and Talibans are sunni and for Ahmed Shah is a battle of death and they will fight.


So you don't even know the geographical sphere of Sunnis and Shias in Afghanistan and still you claim to be working for Pakistani Intelligence? 

The only Shias in Afghanistan are Hazaras, not Tajiks, noobray.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

million talib dead : gober arya.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Big Tank said:


> So you don't even know the geographical sphere of Sunnis and Shias in Afghanistan and still you claim to be working for Pakistani Intelligence?
> 
> The only Shias in Afghanistan are Hazaras, not Tajiks, noobray.


Lols.....

Most of the fighters are Shia.

Check the facts mini tank then bark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

My Allah will get this Amarullah Saleh in the hands of us alive... inshallah
Bad news for him even American are on board to get this bastard......news flash for him..
He is all talk no action....


----------



## hussain0216

Titanium100 said:


> falling for the Indian twitter fake news factory




Problem with Indians (their are many)

Is that they live in fantasy from their rams and Hanuman flying monkeys they love fantasy

The problem is they bring their fantasy into history

So they have numerous bullshit of where every Hindu ruler was some sort of just superman and wise sage spouting Hindu logic and sayings whilst only being defeated because of tragedy and betrayal

Which is bad and stupid enough but they are bringing it into reality now

*So they are thoroughly defeated by Pakistan in 2019 and they create imaginary F16s and 300 dead terrorists in balakot

They get hammered by China who kills their soldiers, takes territory and Indian POWs and the Indians have a almost pavlovian response where they will claim double the Indian dead plus 1


Now they get kicked out of Afghanistan and they don't want reality they just want propaganda and shit shoveled into their open gaping mouths
Like some fat kid who can't stop eating cake


I find Hindus and Indians just detestable*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> Who is this?


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

To all those bringing Shia sunni.
Well Allah's mercy have decided to unite us because we want to unite now...
Let them play sectarian ain't gonna work.... inshallah..
They are afraid of the power of our unity and its to them and they can't do nothing about it today....past is past long gone ... future is yet to be decided and only unity will bring about best future for all Muslims and all the people on this planet...
Can you divide us today....
Absolutely Not.. Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

Path-Finder said:


> million talib dead : gober arya.



That dumshit was claiming India was giving the massood brigade 100 million, which was little more that Indian wet dream propaganda to their own fanboy clowns to try and delude them into thinking they were doing or achieving something other that masterbating all over the face and tits of Twitter

When panjshiri falls we should use the Indian propaganda against India by claiming another Indian defeat and 100 million lost😄

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Can you divide us today....
Absolutely Not.. Inshallah
That Arya didn't he say Kabul won't fall




Even American understand the balony that India is....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newb3e

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> Can you divide us today....
> Absolutely Not.. Inshallah
> That Arya didn't he say Kabul won't fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even American understand the balony that India is....


someone should share this video with arya and his chotya followers ie is half of india!


----------



## Titanium100

According to a source it looks like they are planning to hit them from more directions than just 3 but 4 and could even expand 

TB units who fought against ISKP in eastern Nangarhar & Kunar are now moving towards Rukha from south. From north Qari Fasihudin who is overall leading the op. is leading towards Khwak, from Nuristanis are moving from east towards Pass Mazar and Large TB convoy is moving from west

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jupiter2007

Pappa Alpha said:


> Indian accounts are reporting 800 killed with Salang pass in hands of resistance. I wonder who to believe.



Indians are also claiming that 10,000 ANA soldiers including ANA special forces are in Panjshir valley and ready to fight taliban. I think resistance force is limitted to 500 fighters.


----------



## islamrules2020

I don't want Taliban to spare the life of Amrullahsaleh or Ahmed Massoud, but I know when they catch them they will release them and forgive them even after everything .
I sometimes think them Talibs are so naïve !


----------



## Death Professor

What happened after four-hour ultimatum? I am too lazy to go through 15 pages of this thread. A summary would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> I always come with news ....
> Well it's going to fall in next 12 hours...
> Totally....



Whats the latest development?
Also what’s source origin?


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

PakFactor said:


> Whats the latest development?
> Also what’s source origin?


If half of India was smart Modi won't be in power. But you can't teach some people...
Even those who saw this including Arya himself wouldn't believe the reality.
The don't understand the concept of reality.
Reality belongs to Almighty and remember when Allah says
It's locks on their hearts they can't look past what Allah have ordained for them bcz Allah knows what's in their heart.....
Congratulations to Mr Bajwa.
And Mr FAIZ we Pakistanis are so so proud of your job well done. You are fine soldier and soldier of Allah..... God bless you Mr Faiz... we are proud of you as soldier as man as sign of will and courage... you have done what no man can do in unmah you United us. We are thankful to Allah to send us a soldier like you...
Every single soul that serves ISI you are honorably bunch in shadows but we love dearly...you make our nation proud remember when I had situation and you got me and my mother a plane from city to another to home I fell in love with your moves then and so am I now even know.....
This is a prayer from that mother and his son who you helped and we are ever since grateful that Allah provided us ISI one of the best of best and nothing else.... I'm so proud of you today as I was 6 year old was admiring you anyways....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

What kind of drone they're using ??

Dropping bombs on opponents from drone ?? 🤔

Or this video is from Middle east ?? Can anyone confirm 🙄


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429794645572153351.

.
.

I guess China gave them these drones ?? Or civilian drone can also be configured for this purpose ?? 







Image






.

.
Thread about the same drone on Defence.pk link -- shared by @Path-Finder

@Windjammer @TOPGUN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Taliban are claiming to be at the door of Panjshir Valley in their last attempt to takeover peacefully

Couple of hour ago, the Northern Alliance was claiming to have killed several Taliban. I hope the takeover is peaceful and does not lead to civil war in Afghanistan. Afghanistan have had enough and the civil war will be the last thing I wanna hear

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## terry5

Taliban just need to hold on and claim goodwill of the overseas nations watching like hawks . No need to storm in .
Taliban is inter ethnic now as in joined forces with shiais who welcomed them and the west will paint this as sectarian killings if Taliban storm in all guns blazing .

Indians are baying for bloodshed of innocent afghans which the Taliban have realised and doesn’t bode well for future .

this is India’s last chance to have any say in the future of Afghanistan thus the cheerleading of the northern alliance .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

terry5 said:


> Taliban just need to hold on and claim goodwill of the overseas nations watching like hawks . No need to storm in .
> Taliban is inter ethnic now as in joined forces with shiais who welcomed them and the west will paint this as sectarian killings if Taliban storm in all guns blazing .
> 
> Indians are baying for bloodshed of innocent afghans which the Taliban have realised and doesn’t bode well for future .
> 
> this is India’s last chance to have any say in the future of Afghanistan thus the cheerleading of the northern alliance .



What are you on about there are no shia in Panjshir valley try to back the thread.. They are sunni but their leaders are liberals sending there ppl down a wrong path.. TB is not after anyone but no illegal armed groups can be allowed in Afghanistan. This is the fundation of nation building


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Any Update???


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

People of panjshair will realize and rebel ..
Inshallah take over will swift quick and peaceful for people of panjshair.. they themselves are very welcoming anyways. Let not the propaganda reflect the ground situation.....
No single innocent will be garmed in punjshair we honor and respect you and don't want a single drop of blood spilled...


----------



## Mandalorian_CA



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429823275857764366

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Only 7 soldiers have accomplished martyrdom from a post up in the hills which was checked with hour and half and nuterlized after that its motorway or shall I say a German Autobahn...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429810116426190851

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429797291716759559

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429822742560391170

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429818678355402755

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

Taliban just need to surround and cut off the supplies and wait it out ..... please keep in mind that my opinion is without knowing or understanding the geography of the area so pardon me if i am wrong


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

baqai said:


> Taliban just need to surround and cut off the supplies and wait it out ..... please keep in mind that my opinion is without knowing or understanding the geography of the area so pardon me if i am wrong


very difficult terrain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429826658345922562


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

I hope Ahmed Masood cooperate.. He is son of brave father we respect that but we hope he understands the loyals around not the one driven loyalty but self-interest unlike commarades of his father. They will sell him and use him. I also request the fighters to show him mercy in particular. He is naive but in time he will be strong ally.
But Amrullah Saleh deserves Sadam end so that whole world can watch in grand theater

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Taliban have entered Panjshir city.. Also reached the main market of Panjshir. This new generation TB is lightening fast..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429834294969655298

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ProudPak

Indians again chosen the side that's about to lose. 

Go taliban. Unite Afghanistan as one nation and be strong fair and just.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Don't know which Iranian media he is referring to..... Just one indian News (fakeFactory) of Arnab Goswami also claiming the same thing - Republictv 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429839424045547522


Titanium100 said:


> Taliban have entered Panjshir city.. Also reached the main market of Panjshir. This new generation TB is lightening fast..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429834294969655298



LoL he (Saleh) will run away to Tajikistan, helicopters are ready for escape 🙃😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The Turkish drones (TB2, Anka etc.) coupled with ATAK choppers and pinpoint attacks with mini munitions and artillery have decimated PKK/YPG etc. terrorists in the similar terrain in the Northern Irak....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Titanium100

خره مينه لګته وي said:


> Don't know which Iranian media he is referring to..... Just one indian News (fakeFactory) of Arnab Goswami also claiming the same thing - Republictv
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429839424045547522
> 
> LoL he (Saleh) will run away to Tajikistan, helicopters are ready for escape 🙃😂



There is only one source to all fake news in the world.. India. The situation of fake news consumption is so problematic that big corporations are intervening such as Whatsapp, Twitter and Facebook Because they do it at unnormal rate and only fake news goes viral in India

*WhatsApp blocks two million Indian accounts*
Published 16 July - 2021


Two million accounts in India sending a "high and abnormal rate of messages" were banned in India alone between 15 May and 15 June, the service said.
The service identifies an Indian account as one with a +91 (country code) phone number.
The Facebook-owned app often ends up being the focus of discussions on the spread of misinformation and fake news in India.
Such fake news and hoaxes are forwarded to tens of thousands of users in hours, and it's practically impossible to counter them.
Messages and videos circulating in bulk have in the past incited mob violence in India, even leading to deaths.
In addition to responding to user complaints, WhatsApp said it deployed its own tools to prevent abuse on the platform.

It said it relied on the "behavioural signals" from user accounts, or on available "unencrypted information", profile and group photos, and descriptions to identify potential offenders.
WhatsApp's submissions come at a time when tech companies are embroiled in an intensifying battle with the Indian government over the new IT rules.
The guidelines - announced in February and became effective in May - seek to regulate content on social media and streaming platforms, and have raised serious concerns about free speech and user privacy.
Critics say they give the government and law enforcement agencies powers to take down a wide range of content on the internet. But the government claims the rules are meant to prevent abuse and misinformation.









WhatsApp blocks two million Indian accounts


The messaging platform said most of these users violated the bulk messaging rules.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> If half of India was smart Modi won't be in power. But you can't teach some people...
> Even those who saw this including Arya himself wouldn't believe the reality.
> The don't understand the concept of reality.
> Reality belongs to Almighty and remember when Allah says
> It's locks on their hearts they can't look past what Allah have ordained for them bcz Allah knows what's in their heart.....
> Congratulations to Mr Bajwa.
> And Mr FAIZ we Pakistanis are so so proud of your job well done. You are fine soldier and soldier of Allah..... God bless you Mr Faiz... we are proud of you as soldier as man as sign of will and courage... you have done what no man can do in unmah you United us. We are thankful to Allah to send us a soldier like you...
> Every single soul that serves ISI you are honorably bunch in shadows but we love dearly...you make our nation proud remember when I had situation and you got me and my mother a plane from city to another to home I fell in love with your moves then and so am I now even know.....
> This is a prayer from that mother and his son who you helped and we are ever since grateful that Allah provided us ISI one of the best of best and nothing else.... I'm so proud of you today as I was 6 year old was admiring you anyways....


As per the _KITAP_, the non-believers are always in delusion.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SuvarnaTeja

ProudPak said:


> Indians again chosen the side that's about to lose.



We do not have a horse in this game.



ProudPak said:


> Go taliban. Unite Afghanistan as one nation and be strong



This is inevitable.



ProudPak said:


> fair and just.



This is simply not in the dictionary of Taliban.


----------



## SecularNationalist

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429491197974781952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507535984332807
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507022328901641


Good job don't spare any pro west or pro India afghan in afghanistan. Not even one. Killing themselves is justified if they show any resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Artillery + Drones...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429827556291788804

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Big Tank

Ahmed Masood is young and naive. His father made a lot of services in Jihad against communists. Someone should tell him that Saleh is a piece of shit who'd ALWAYS want war in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Saleh and Massoud are likely not in the Panjsher town or valley. They are operating out of a different location.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

So my prediction came true, Panjsher is surronded by Taliban and no escape route. According to some reports, Taliban are using Drones to located resistance fighter.
Hopefully it will end soon, both Massound and Saleh will be capture if they don't surrender.

Watch from 8:13





According to Abid Andleeb, Taliban took over four moutain top positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429538708949192717

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

خره مينه لګته وي said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429538708949192717


Jeez these are some good assets. We should work with US to acquire them.


----------



## FuturePAF

islamrules2020 said:


> I don't want Taliban to spare the life of Amrullahsaleh or Ahmed Massoud, but I know when they catch them they will release them and forgive them even after everything .
> I sometimes think them Talibs are so naïve !


For their ends; Talibs would want Saleh to sign articles of capitulation more than anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

what happen its been 24 hours now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

خره مينه لګته وي said:


> What kind of drone they're using ??
> 
> Dropping bombs on opponents from drone ?? 🤔
> 
> Or this video is from Middle east ?? Can anyone confirm 🙄
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429794645572153351.
> 
> .
> .
> 
> I guess China gave them these drones ?? Or civilian drone can also be configured for this purpose ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> Thread about the same drone on Defence.pk link -- shared by @Path-Finder
> 
> @Windjammer @TOPGUN



looks like they are working methodically; information dominance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

If talibs only knew how to Fly A-29B Tucanos & MD-530F Helicopters 😂

Panjshir resistance would have been obliterated two days ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426878331077734404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427182713023385603

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429858342667624454


----------



## Scorpio_26

Mandalorian_CA said:


>


This guy talks like he is suffering from constipation 24/7.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Taliban using artillery and drones to target Indian puppets.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429837949772959751

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

خره مينه لګته وي said:


> Artillery + Drones...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429827556291788804



They seem to have got it but have to be careful with these kinds of videos; it can lead to them being geolocated. Probably safer military installations, because we can guess what kind of propaganda will be used against them.


Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> The Turkish drones (TB2, Anka etc.) coupled with ATAK choppers and pinpoint attacks with mini munitions and artillery have decimated PKK/YPG etc. terrorists in the similar terrain in the Northern Irak....


Looks like they may have mini uavs and uavs spotting for artillery. Similar to the Karabagh war, ground fighting will probably decide the day unless the panjshiri negotiate a deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429858342667624454



Old ANA video being circulated by the Indians

By the way there is nothing to come outside for because IEA is inside Panjshir.. They came multiple axes to enter the valley


----------



## GumNaam

SuvarnaTeja said:


> We do not have a horse in this game.


you're right, you don't have a horse in this game, you have an inbred mule in this game called amrula saley!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Indian media taking a special interest in their proxies war against the Taliban.





Helicopters from Tajikistan supplying ammunition to Panjshir.


----------



## Pak Nationalist

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Wishes of the whole world(sans 2/3) are with the lions of Panjshir!


Do more than just wishing. Support them actively, so the Taliban know who to come looking for after settling the score in Panjshir.


----------



## m52k85

This is hillarious:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429858214116483076

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Titanium100

IEA will make huge advantages tonight and Panjshir may even fall tomorrow early or tomorrow night max.. They won't be able to maintain the consistency of TB and onslaught.

By the way IEA has 40 aircrafts and they won't even be needing it at all


----------



## hussain0216

lastofthepatriots said:


> Hard to believe these are the same people that are leading this offensive.



Why? It was the same people leading the afghan government and ANDSF


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Indian media taking a special interest in their proxies war against the Taliban.
> View attachment 772415
> 
> Helicopters from Tajikistan supplying ammunition to Panjshir.
> View attachment 772417




Wow a whole helicopter 🚁


Compared to the mountain load of ammunition abandoned by the U.S, NATO and the ANDSF it won't last them a hour


IEA should look into some manpads to the north of panjshir both to stop escape by Saleh, massood etc and ammo supply


----------



## SuvarnaTeja

Panjshir has fallen to Taliban. Now they control whole of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

hussain0216 said:


> Why? It was the same people leading the afghan government and ANDSF
> 
> 
> 
> Wow a whole helicopter 🚁
> 
> 
> Compared to the mountain load of ammunition abandoned by the U.S, NATO and the ANDSF it won't last them a hour
> 
> 
> IEA should look into some manpads to the north of panjshir both to stop escape by Saleh, massood etc and ammo supply



They can bring Helicopters down at will if they become operations because at that case it has to go lower.. They can take it out without issues but does helicopters have no fuel and very vulnerable as they would be in range for IEA to take them down if it enters operational zone


----------



## hussain0216

SuvarnaTeja said:


> Panjshir has fallen to Taliban. Now they control whole of Afghanistan.



Nice of indians to finally admit defeat

Now just need to accept India got humiliated and beaten by Pakistan in 2019 
And slapped and beaten by China in 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
8


----------



## terry5

Titanium100 said:


> What are you on about there are no shia in Panjshir valley try to back the thread.. They are sunni but their leaders are liberals sending there ppl down a wrong path.. TB is not after anyone but no illegal armed groups can be allowed in Afghanistan. This is the fundation of nation building



yes but west with its propaganda & lies will paint it as such . 

The western world and its little coward slave bitch India lost the war and ran away and will use any lie propaganda .

Taliban consists of all ethnicities which welcomed the Taliban with open arms to rid Afghanistan of corruption .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Congratulations within next few hours you will hear All of panjshair is covered

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Hopefully their is no bloodshed and Massoud puts his arms down. I really don’t feel any sort of resistance has a stomach to fight.

The Taliban taking over the border regions and cutting the ex-Govt of was a master stroke. The resistance has no solid hold out and RE supply points. It’s like a cornered cat in the alley.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maula Jatt

There's only one sher

Hazrat Ali R.Z, 


PakFactor said:


> Hopefully their is no bloodshed and Massoud puts his arms down. I really don’t feel any sort of resistance has a stomach to fight.
> 
> The Taliban taking over the border regions and cutting the ex-Govt of was a master stroke. The resistance has no solid hold out and RE supply points. It’s like a cornered cat in the alley.


Yes I want the young Massoud somewhere in there provided he survive

He was a young man rilled by Saleh (who'll flee the country on a helicopter- if he doesn't he should be hanged..)

Saleh is the real traitor, Massoud is a young fellow surrounded by bad advisors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Meengla

terry5 said:


> Taliban consists of all ethnicities which welcomed the Taliban with open arms to rid Afghanistan of corruption .



Yes.
Saw an interview of an Afghan journalist yesterday --- can't find the clip. The guy based in Qatar or around there. He said people were so fed up with corruption then even non-Pashtun areas accepted Taliban's requests to join them, especially when they knew the American support was going away. According to the journalist *if elections were held in Afghanistan in the last few months then Taliban would have easily won the elections.*

We really haven't seen much of the Taliban version of the events and only now we see the ground realities couched in phrases like 'ghost army', 'Corrupt Ghani Govt' (Pompeo), 'Crook Ashraf Ghani' (Trump), and 'intelligence failures' (NY Times).

We have been majorly lied to for many years!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Qari saab give us good news....
And a video to share with fellows pdfs
They are itching for victory
Show them their no lion except the lion of Islam. No shair no nothing never will be anything if you take the title away from Haider. You will bite dust and you see bones and we shall send you to where you belong ...
Bcz you claimed what you are not never ever you will ever be. It's Almighty's reckoning knocking at your door asking where are so called fake lions.... you will never because the lion is always on side those who submit to Almighty and his prophet not those who sell their souls for world materialism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

خره مينه لګته وي said:


> If talibs only knew how to Fly A-29B Tucanos & MD-530F Helicopters 😂
> 
> Panjshir resistance would have been obliterated two days ago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426878331077734404
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427182713023385603


They better get those assets out of there because they will probably get an air strike at the end of the month. Best to disperse and camouflage in “hard to reach places”.


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Indian media taking a special interest in their proxies war against the Taliban.
> View attachment 772415
> 
> Helicopters from Tajikistan supplying ammunition to Panjshir.
> View attachment 772417



for someone “with no dog in the fight” they sure seem to be interested.


----------



## Dalit

Hunting season is on. The Talibs will smoke these LGBT Afghan commies is a few hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

This guy Masood reminds me of another spoiled elite brat:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
11


----------



## Meengla

FuturePAF said:


> They better get those assets out of there because they will probably get an air strike at the end of the month. Best to disperse and cmamaflague in “hard to reach places”.



Yes. There is a possibility that at least American supplied aircrafts could be targeted and destroyed. Complicated factor is that Taliban could retaliate against Western targets and disrupt the evacuation process. As long as the evacuation is not complete the aircrafts are not likely to be targeted by Americans.

*But, really, we are all speculating here, including myself, when it comes to the real American intentions post evacuation. So far I see a tacit American approval of the Talban takeover. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maula Jatt

TheDarkKnight said:


> This guy Masood reminds me of
> View attachment 772466





Sainthood 101 said:


> Afghanistan reminds me of GOT,
> 
> 
> 
> Gulbadeen- Lord Fray
> 
> Ahmed Shah- Stark
> 
> Taliban- the Lanistors (I mean not exactly but because of their power etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully neighborhood helps them get out of the middle ages



So in the end he was no Stark, he was reek


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> Yes.
> Saw an interview of an Afghan journalist yesterday --- can't find the clip. The guy based in Qatar or around there. He said people were so fed up with corruption then even non-Pashtun areas accepted Taliban's requests to join them, especially when they knew the American support was going away. According to the journalist *if elections were held in Afghanistan in the last few months then Taliban would have easily won the elections.*
> 
> We really haven't seen much of the Taliban version of the events and only now we see the ground realities couched in phrases like 'ghost army', 'Corrupt Ghani Govt' (Pompeo), 'Crook Ashraf Ghani' (Trump), and 'intelligence failures' (NY Times).
> 
> We have been majorly lied to for many years!!



@Meengla bhai

If one thing I've learned from early Islamic history up until now. Those societies and governments survive that can give their people _justice_. Justice gives _aman, _peace of mind to people when they go about their daily lives and allows them to sleep peacefully at night. The moment corruption and bribery takes hold the foundation of a nation is shaken you will see cracks within society, and if the institutions built to repair those cracks aren't operating as they should then you have a road that's less traveled on.

Hence you see the results in Afghanistan and to a certain degree in Pakistan. Pakistani people should also realize they need to change their culture (nature) they've built up over the last 40 years. Hajra Aswad was said to be of white in color and the sins of men turned it black; later on it was stole and broken into pieces. I look at it differently, Allah (swt) allowed it to crack to show what happens to evil when it spreads, the stealing was an evil act that resulted in it breaking.

Like Ghani & Co., Trump was also the anti-thesis of those lies the people were fed for decades by the establishment. Starting from Regan's trick down economics to Obama's non-sense; Trump was the voice of people being tired of the same lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ProudPak

SuvarnaTeja said:


> We do not have a horse in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> This is inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> This is simply not in the dictionary of Taliban.


You don't have a horse because it ran away...he was Indian.

Its inevitable because taliban can fight Indians can't

Dictionary is in the Indian built library that no one goes to.

Ab ja dafa ho...
Time mera na ziya kar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Meengla said:


> Yes. There is a possibility that at least American supplied aircrafts could be targeted and destroyed. Complicated factor is that Taliban could retaliate against Western targets and disrupt the evacuation process. As long as the evacuation is not complete the aircrafts are not likely to be targeted by Americans.
> 
> *But, really, we are all speculating here, including myself, when it comes to the real American intentions post evacuation. So far I see a tacit American approval of the Talban takeover. *


British cheif wouldn't be giving interviews

He is mouth piece of west and he on behalf of westren military announced they are reality...
Some stupid people don't understand westeen active forces are in same page...
Forget about retired bunch they could squat when they were active.
Oh and that guy with Kafir on his car in downtown Manhattan... think twice because it's not a good term these days as one time terrorist was. You drive black jeep Cherokee and we know where you park dumbest. And we will laugh at your *** take that tag from back your jeep Cherokee... that's how close we are..
Kafir
We watch you just the you do us.
You believe on tech we belive on Almighty huge difference..


----------



## Dual Wielder

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> [Content removed]



If Your talking about God, or say anything Islamic in Your comments, then lets not mix repulsive language along with it, its disrespectful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> Like Ghani & Co., Trump was also the anti-thesis of those lies the people were fed for decades by the establishment. Starting from Regan's trick down economics to Obama's non-sense; Trump was the voice of people being tired of the same lies.



You are right on that. We would go off-topic to discuss Trump here. But, while at it: I believe Trump would have not only pulled the troops out by May 1 but would, in his typical nonchalant style, be vocal about his decision and put the Europeans into their (cowardly) place and would have taken on the Democrats who would challenge his decision of pulling out. The current noise about the Biden decision is pure dirty divisive American politics for which Biden may pay a heavy price in next elections.

PS. 'Corruption' is rampant in many countries of the world, including in Pakistan. But I don't think Pakistani State is going to collapse because of that. Afghanistan, on the other hand, is not even a 'nation'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

FuturePAF said:


> They seem to have got it but have to be careful with these kinds of videos; it can lead to them being geolocated. Probably safer military installations, because we can guess what kind of propaganda will be used against them.



Agreed... 

But Panjshiris don't have anything to target the artillery or destroy it, they're roaming around with Ak-47s & some M4 guns & Humvee vehicles... 

They don't have the heavy stuff like artillery, guided rockets or heavy weaponry unlike the talibans .. 

Massoud's Son was asking different countries to fund their resistance efforts by giving them weapons,ammo, political backing etc


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> You are right on that. We would go off-topic to discuss Trump here. But, while at it: I believe Trump would have not only pulled the troops out by May 1 but would, in his typical nonchalant style, be vocal about his decision and put the Europeans into their (cowardly) place and would have taken on the Democrats who would challenge his decision of pulling out. The current noise about the Biden decision is pure dirty divisive American politics for which Biden may pay a heavy price in next elections.
> 
> PS. 'Corruption' is rampant in many countries of the world, including in Pakistan. But I don't think Pakistani State is going to collapse because of that. Afghanistan, on the other hand, is not even a 'nation'.



True what you said about Biden and Trump.

Pakistan I wouldn’t say collapse but lawlessness where the states writ isn’t strong can create void in society whereas people will create their own justice “vigilantism” in some aspects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429904444766965772

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429867885862658048

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429870854385672194

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

these panjshiris idiots under estimated this new equipped Taliban with tactics and there fighting skills 

even there traditional backers Russia Iran China were now on Taliban side to get rid of the biggest threat to us all in the region USA & nato

only Taliban will be able to this. Continuing helping Northern alliance meant USA will never go away


----------



## GumNaam

hussain0216 said:


> Nice of indians to finally admit defeat
> 
> Now just need to accept India got humiliated and beaten by Pakistan in 2019
> And slapped and beaten by China in 2020


2019 - bitch slapped by the Pakistan.
2020 - bitch slapped by the China.
2021 - bitch slapped by the IEA.

can we just make it official and rename hindustan to bitchistan? I mean c'mon, they've achieved a consecutive hat rick in getting bitch slapped 3 years in a row, they deserve to named after it! 


SuvarnaTeja said:


> Panjshir has fallen to Taliban. Now they control whole of Afghanistan.


source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

kingQamaR said:


> these panjshiris idiots under estimated this new equipped Taliban with tactics and there fighting skills
> 
> even there traditional backers Russia Iran China were now on Taliban side to get rid of the biggest threat to us all in the region USA & nato
> 
> only Taliban will be able to this. Continuing helping Northern alliance meant USA will never go away


Did you check Chinese news? There was no such thing as Iran-China-Russia trio to challenge NATO in Afghanistan. This region is already one big pile of mess with several jihadi networks finding refuge in it.

China is not a fan of jihadi organizations. China is mainly concerned about Afghanistan not becoming a host to Xinjiang separatists. They will work with any Afghan government to ensure this does not happen.

Pakistan brought USA and Afghan Taliban to the negotiation table to bring a end to this war.

Pakistan, USA, Russia and China are holding Troika meetings to collectively manage situation in Afghanistan as well.









Joint Statement on the Extended “Troika” on Peaceful Settlement in Afghanistan - United States Department of State


The text of the following statement was released by the Governments of the United States of America, the Russian Federation, the People’s Republic of China, and the Islamic Republic of Pakistan on the occasion of the Extended “Troika” on Peaceful Settlement in Afghanistan. Begin Text: On April...




www.state.gov





It is important to understand facts and follow correct narrative.

Nobody desire a war with NATO anywhere. This will be a World War otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

m52k85 said:


> This is hillarious:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429858214116483076




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429924290401472533


----------



## hussain0216

GumNaam said:


> 2019 - bitch slapped by the Pakistan.
> 2020 - bitch slapped by the China.
> 2021 - bitch slapped by the IEA.
> 
> can we just make it official and rename hindustan to bitchistan? I mean c'mon, they've achieved a consecutive hat rick in getting bitch slapped 3 years in a row, they deserve to named after it!
> 
> source?




2021 bitch slapped by Modi, the kumb mela and sadhus

Honestly Modi has been a talisman for Pakistan, that manhoos is screwing India good🤣










India's Pandemic Death Toll Estimated At About 4 Million: 10 Times The Official Count


That's the number of "excess deaths" from January 2020 to June 2021, reflecting the true toll of COVID-19, say researchers in a new study. Why the big disparity?




www.npr.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Passionaire

Son of legendary Afghan commander seeks 'settlement' over last anti-Taliban stronghold


Ahmad Massoud is part of the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan, but is seeking to reach a deal with the Taliban




www.telegraph.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

خره مينه لګته وي said:


> Agreed...
> 
> But Panjshiris don't have anything to target the artillery or destroy it, they're roaming around with Ak-47s & some M4 guns & Humvee vehicles...
> 
> They don't have the heavy stuff like artillery, guided rockets or heavy weaponry unlike the talibans ..
> 
> Massoud's Son was asking different countries to fund their resistance efforts by giving them weapons,ammo, political backing etc


True, for this week. Which is why this needs to be wrapped up ASAP. September could be a whole different world.


hussain0216 said:


> 2021 bitch slapped by Modi, the kumb mela and sadhus
> 
> Honestly Modi has been a talisman for Pakistan, that manhoos is screwing India good🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India's Pandemic Death Toll Estimated At About 4 Million: 10 Times The Official Count
> 
> 
> That's the number of "excess deaths" from January 2020 to June 2021, reflecting the true toll of COVID-19, say researchers in a new study. Why the big disparity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



Aka Maulana Modi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

GumNaam said:


> 2019 - bitch slapped by the Pakistan.
> 2020 - bitch slapped by the China.
> 2021 - bitch slapped by the IEA.
> 
> can we just make it official and rename hindustan to bitchistan? I mean c'mon, they've achieved a consecutive hat rick in getting bitch slapped 3 years in a row, they deserve to named after it!
> 
> source?


You forgot the part when they bitch slapped themselves with the Delhi riots and mishandling of Covid pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Bossman said:


> You forgot the part when they bitch slapped themselves with the Delhi riots and mishandling of Covid pandemic.


I've heard of "jo mukka ladai kay baad yad aye, wo mukka apnay hi moo par maar lay na chahiyay"...but the bhaartis, oh sorry, the bitchaartis just took it to a whole new level...

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

GumNaam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429924290401472533


No it means regional/local powers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Was just watching a live stream of this channel and even contributing a few $$ . I have subscribed to them! Brilliant channel of young seemingly Pashtun guys from the West. Support them. 






At the end, they announced that Masood Jr. has surrendered in the absence of external support.

Game over!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Sainthood 101 said:


> No it means regional/local powers...


how did you miss my sarcasm??? 🤔

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

So the 'AfghanEye' bloggers didn't have much to go by about the veracity of the Panjshir Valley surrender news except for this Daily Telegraph news--*it is unconfirmed.* But they did call the resistance as 'stupid' and that 'what was the point?'. They wanted Masood Jr to be spared but only for PR reasons. I don't know what they said about A. Saleh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ProudPak

Meengla said:


> Was just watching a live stream of this channel and even contributing a few $$ . I have subscribed to them! Brilliant channel of young seemingly Pashtun guys from the West. Support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, they announced that Masood Jr. has surrendered in the absence of external support.
> 
> Game over!


Not even a day

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Meengla said:


> So the 'AfghanEye' bloggers didn't have much to go by about the veracity of the Panjshir Valley surrender news except for this Daily Telegraph news--*it is unconfirmed.* But they did call the resistance as 'stupid' and that 'what was the point?'. They wanted Masood Jr to be spared but only for PR reasons. I don't know what they said about A. Saleh.
> 
> View attachment 772507


well what did you expect? uk & france raised mister yuppy junior and gave him fantasy dreams of becoming like his father but when confronted by a 20 year hardened force of die hard fighter, our pappu boy basically dropped a warm, wet load in his pantaloonis...surrender tau banta hay.

frankly, he's a smart, good looking kid. I say india should give him some bollywood dance roles rather than on some sort of a frontline "resistance" leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

FuturePAF said:


> True, for this week. Which is why this needs to be wrapped up ASAP. September could be a whole different world.



Yep, that's why talibans are not delaying it further. 
Talibans know, when USA is gone from Afghanistan then they'll start playing the dirty games once again so that's why talibans are pushing hard & trying everything to settle this issue before the complete withdrawal of US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

GumNaam said:


> well what did you expect? uk & france raised mister yuppy junior and gave him fantasy dreams of becoming like his father but when confronted by a 20 year hardened force of die hard fighter, our pappu boy basically dropped a warm, wet load in his pantaloonis...surrender tau banta hay.
> 
> frankly, he's a smart, good looking kid. I say india should give him some bollywood dance roles rather than on some sort of a frontline "resistance" leader.



If I were to be dishonest and claim to be some 'great mind', I would say: 'To me a lot of the events in Afghanistan were a foregone conclusion'. But barely a few weeks ago I had been saying here that Afghanistan should be divided along ethnic lines and that the southern part along the Durand Line and a path to Tajikistan to be given to the Taliban in either a politically (internationally divided country like Sudan / South Sudan) or in a very lose federation. I thought (and still think) the more 'liberal' Afghans should not be condemned to a tribal code of conduct hiding behind 'Islam'. But things have moved too fast, too radically different from what I had thought just a few weeks ago.

In short, we are all arm-chair generals here. But I bet we still behave better than 'General' Bakshi from India. Hahahahah! 

PS. The AfghanEye guys did address the credentials of Masood Jr before the news of the surrender was announced in the video. One of them said that he is a graduate of Sandhurst Military Academy. But the other said--no battle experience. *Yes, Masood Jr = Bilawal Zardari! Two Pappus!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GumNaam

Meengla said:


> If I were to be dishonest and claim to be some 'great mind', I would say: 'To me a lot of the events in Afghanistan were a foregone conclusion'. But barely a few weeks ago I had been saying here that Afghanistan should be divided along ethnic lines and that the southern part along the Durand Line and a path to Tajikistan to be given to the Taliban in either a politically (internationally divided country like Sudan / South Sudan) or in a very lose federation. I thought (and still think) the more 'liberal' Afghans should not be condemned to a tribal code of conduct hiding behind 'Islam'. But things have moved too fast, too radically different from what I had thought just a few weeks ago.
> 
> In short, we are all arm-chair generals here. But I bet we still behave better than 'General' Bakshi from India. Hahahahah!
> 
> PS. The AfghanEye guys did address the credentials of Masood Jr before the news of the surrender was announced in the video. One of them said that he is a graduate of Sandhurst Military Academy. But the other said--no battle experience. *Yes, Masood Jr = Bilawal Zardari! Two Pappus!*


oh yara, do you really think the high afg taliban commanders did not think of the risks of the country being split along ethnic lines as the final compliment of western forces and their proxies? of course they did...rest assured, both Pakistan and the afghan taliban high command along with China and Russia will see to it that Afghanistan remains united. end of the day, west AT LEAST wants to stop OBOR in afghanistan, what better way to do that by breaking afghanistan from the north and north east into pro western satellite/client states so that OBOR and CPEC could never pass through it. this has BEEN on the radar screens of all the war game planners in Pakistan and the Taliban...they won't let it happen. Afghanistan will remain united.

Bro, history is going through a strategic tectonic shift; first Muslims were on the receiving end, but now, tables are turning starting with Turkey asserting itself in north africa to Azarbaijan taking back Nagorno karabagh from armenia to now the Taliban beating and humiliating the entire western (read anglo saxon) civilization and taking over Afghanistan. 

Chin up, In sha Allah, better days ahead, more victories ahead for the Ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

GumNaam said:


> well what did you expect? uk & france raised mister yuppy junior and gave him fantasy dreams of becoming like his father but when confronted by a 20 year hardened force of die hard fighter, our pappu boy basically dropped a warm, wet load in his pantaloonis...surrender tau banta hay.
> 
> frankly, he's a smart, good looking kid. I say india should give him some bollywood dance roles rather than on some sort of a frontline "resistance" leader.


My goodness me … itni beeeeejti of the leader with phuuuul support of India…

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Adecypher said:


> My goodness me … itni beeeeejti of the leader with phuuuul support of India…


y' know me, I can get even worse...


----------



## Titanium100

Reports are saying some of these in panjshir wants to surrender and highly armed TB forces have massed in the area and the TB has made an entrance into the valley. These from Nangarhar and Kunar who fought ISIS-K came from the east while these in Kunduz and Badshkhan came from the west lead by Qari Fashiuddin who is the overall operation command and these in Nuuristan came from the North while another large convey came from the South..
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429534950051786752











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429728599029043202

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Salza said:


> Exactly. But you know insecurity and immaturity of Pakistani kids.




Too much hollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Adecypher

The ONLY reason of me posting the video below is to highlight the issue of weak representation of Pakistan on Indian Talk shows which not just undermine Pakistan’s position on current issues but also give negative image of GOP… I do not know how the selection is done by Indian talk shows do they purposely invite the weakest link in the chain … now observe Miss Aaliya Humza Malik (PTI) …






I can bet you there are members on PDF who can easily defend any stupid arguments and accusations against Pakistan on this show …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> The ONLY reason of me posting the video below is to highlight the issue of weak representation of Pakistan on Indian Talk shows which not just undermine Pakistan’s position on current issues but also give negative image of GOP… I do not know how the selection is done by Indian talk shows do they purposely invite the weakest link in the chain … now observe Miss Aaliya Humza Malik (PTI) …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can bet you there are members on PDF who can easily defend any stupid arguments and accusations against Pakistan on this show …



Why are you posting irrelevant stuff from the toliet-less sewage dump.. Which is off-topic here! Nobody cares about what these lesser people without toliets think.. They are irrelevant

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shah_Deu

Adecypher said:


> The ONLY reason of me posting the video below is to highlight the issue of weak representation of Pakistan on Indian Talk shows which not just undermine Pakistan’s position on current issues but also give negative image of GOP… I do not know how the selection is done by Indian talk shows do they purposely invite the weakest link in the chain … now observe Miss Aaliya Humza Malik (PTI) …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can bet you there are members on PDF who can easily defend any stupid arguments and accusations against Pakistan on this show …


That might be the case, but the real trick lies in controlling the speech volume. The childish goons feel victorious in their arguments by tuning low the voice of our guests. Plus, continous intentional interference while our people are putting their point of view make them feel good.

It's a pity how lowly creatures we have got as enemies. Getting a civilised enemy is sometimes also a gift. There is literally no point in attending their shows, I don't know how our people are even getting clearance for all this crap. Govt. Must ban the participation in the cross-border programs known for spreading hindutva terrorism.

Capturing Delhi is the only way known for centuries to tame these goons, they haven't learnt any manners in the past thousand years to sit down and talk reasonably.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> Why are you posting irrelevant stuff from the toliet-less sewage dump.. Which is off-topic here! Nobody cares about what these lesser people without toliets think.. They are irrelevant



When someone from GOP is representing Pakistan in an Indian show in a poor fashion then it will become important because whatever Miss Malik says will be quoted in so many online platforms etc …


Shah_Deu said:


> That might be the case, but the real trick lies in controlling the speech volume. The childish goons feel victorious in their arguments by tuning low the voice of our guests. Plus, continous intentional interference while our people are putting their point of view make them feel good.
> 
> It's a pity how lowly creatures we have got as enemies. Getting a civilised enemy is sometimes also a gift. There is literally no point in attending their shows, I don't know how our people are even getting clearance for all this crap. Govt. Must ban the participation in the cross-border programs known for spreading hindutva terrorism.
> 
> Capturing Delhi is the only way known for centuries to tame these goons, they haven't learnt any manners in the past thousand years to sit down and talk reasonably.



I guess you are right about participation from Pakistan side … they should not attend … and

*sharam aati hey dushman kise samjhein mohsin 

dushmani ke bhi to meyaar huwa kartey hein *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Shah_Deu said:


> That might be the case, but the real trick lies in controlling the speech volume. The childish goons feel victorious in their arguments by tuning low the voice of our guests. Plus, continous intentional interference while our people are putting their point of view make them feel good.
> 
> It's a pity how lowly creatures we have got as enemies. Getting a civilised enemy is sometimes also a gift. There is literally no point in attending their shows, I don't know how our people are even getting clearance for all this crap. Govt. Must ban the participation in the cross-border programs known for spreading hindutva terrorism.
> 
> Capturing Delhi is the only way known for centuries to tame these goons, they haven't learnt any manners in the past thousand years to sit down and talk reasonably.


I won’t even send a village donkey to the Indian talk shows….

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## Goritoes

Taliban have taken extremely lethal weapons, hammers and armored Vehicles from ANA, they are not the Taliban of 2000's who are just indiscipline fighting insurgents, now they have Special forces, and various units including intelligence gathering etc, for the sake of people of Panjshir, they should surrender or come to some sort of terms, Taliban has fought for decades and they are stake holders in Afghanistan Govt, remaining NA can either fight and die or make peace with their Taliban and live in harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Goritoes said:


> Taliban have taken extremely lethal weapons, hammers and armored Vehicles from ANA, they are not the Taliban of 2000's who are just indiscipline fighting insurgents, now they have Special forces, and various units including intelligence gathering etc, for the sake of people of Panjshir, they should surrender or come to some sort of terms, Taliban has fought for decades and they are stake holders in Afghanistan Govt, remaining NA can either fight and die or make peace with their Taliban and live in harmony.


Looks like very precise intelligence to have a real-time situational awareness is provided to them by some unknown folks! The rest are details…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Looks like very precise intelligence to have a real-time situational awareness is provided to them by some unknown folks! The rest are details…



Unknown, let the unknowns remains unknown, we don't want the unknown to become known to the known world

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ProudPak

GumNaam said:


> well what did you expect? uk & france raised mister yuppy junior and gave him fantasy dreams of becoming like his father but when confronted by a 20 year hardened force of die hard fighter, our pappu boy basically dropped a warm, wet load in his pantaloonis...surrender tau banta hay.
> 
> frankly, he's a smart, good looking kid. I say india should give him some bollywood dance roles rather than on some sort of a frontline "resistance" leader.


Or command in the Indian Army


Adecypher said:


> The ONLY reason of me posting the video below is to highlight the issue of weak representation of Pakistan on Indian Talk shows which not just undermine Pakistan’s position on current issues but also give negative image of GOP… I do not know how the selection is done by Indian talk shows do they purposely invite the weakest link in the chain … now observe Miss Aaliya Humza Malik (PTI) …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can bet you there are members on PDF who can easily defend any stupid arguments and accusations against Pakistan on this show …


Pakistanis tend to stay away from kunjars....no Pakistani should every be on any Indian media outlet. Degrading to watch India continually humiliating itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Goritoes said:


> Taliban have taken extremely lethal weapons, hammers and armored Vehicles from ANA, they are not the Taliban of 2000's who are just indiscipline fighting insurgents, now they have Special forces, and various units including intelligence gathering etc, for the sake of people of Panjshir, they should surrender or come to some sort of terms, Taliban has fought for decades and they are stake holders in Afghanistan Govt, remaining NA can either fight and die or make peace with their Taliban and live in harmony.



the transition happened before the blitzkrieg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

Adecypher said:


> do they purposely invite the weakest link in the chain …



yep ... they invite any tom and harry type person to humiliate,, on top of it they will keep that person mic muted for most of time so that they can deliver only and only their message to their viewers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

This really will be a massive blow to India and its supporters in Afghanistan. The Indians and NATO supporters have been trumpeting a lot regarding this last bastion of Northern Alliance.


----------



## Patriot forever

Adecypher said:


> The ONLY reason of me posting the video below is to highlight the issue of weak representation of Pakistan on Indian Talk shows which not just undermine Pakistan’s position on current issues but also give negative image of GOP… I do not know how the selection is done by Indian talk shows do they purposely invite the weakest link in the chain … now observe Miss Aaliya Humza Malik (PTI) …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can bet you there are members on PDF who can easily defend any stupid arguments and accusations against Pakistan on this show …



Bro Aaliya humza malik is a very educated person and talks with logic, the only fault of her going to the interview is she is a decent person. 

The point is you dont send a human to a barking contest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## newb3e

brave Indian ex NDS head on a pike would be sweet! 

and to annoy indian paint his face with indian colors!

that would be awesome!


----------



## ARMalik

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> I won’t even send a village donkey to the Indian talk shows….



As you can imagine that these are the people we have to deal with daily who think it is MANDATORY to go to these 2-cent indian shows to 'Represent ourselves'. Just imagine if there is a sea of poo, and someone tells you to go there to represent yourself because it is IMPORTANT.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Adecypher

Patriot forever said:


> Bro Aaliya humza malik is a very educated person and talks with logic, the only fault of her going to the interview is she is a decent person.
> 
> The point is you dont send a human to a barking contest.


In that case she should have declined … on the contrary just imagine if Fawad Ch was there … he could have roasted them but as others have mentioned they also mute the microphone on will so attending itself is a bad idea …

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jawad-Ali-Khan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429895548287557638

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430093943702573060

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## m52k85

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430104189905088520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tariq Habib Afridi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430115138946936845

Reactions: Haha Haha:
12


----------



## ARMalik

m52k85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430104189905088520



The Taliban don't seem to be on higher ground. There appear to be much higher peaks around the Taliban position.


----------



## Meengla

Jawad-Ali-Khan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429895548287557638



So what did A. Saleh expect? Being surrounded by Taliban and supplies to Panjshir would continue? Loser has put the lives of so many innocent people at stake.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## m52k85

ARMalik said:


> The Taliban don't seem to be on higher ground. There appear to be much higher peaks around the Taliban position.


Yes, the roles are reversed they are now the attacking force, their opponent will now be doing the hit-and-run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

They need your help.


----------



## PakFactor

Tariq Habib Afridi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430115138946936845



Don’t forget the 300 in Balakot.
India written all over these Twitter handles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Pappa Alpha

PakFactor said:


> Don’t forget the 300 in Balakot.
> India written all over these Twitter handles.


I think they can only count up to 300

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## HAIDER

ARMalik said:


> The Taliban don't seem to be on higher ground. There appear to be much higher peaks around the Taliban position.


Taliban need good air support to strike. In mountain war, the winner is sitting on top. Just like in Kargil, India called in air support with precision strike, because their Bofors and soldiers were totally failed, even their gunships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430190387768012810


----------



## jupiter2007

Amrullah Saleh will soon negotiate with Taliban for safe passage to Tajikistan.


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

jupiter2007 said:


> Amrullah Saleh will soon negotiate with Taliban for safe passage to Tajikistan.


He should be hanged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

any updates from the panjshir front?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430230915477823499


----------



## jupiter2007

As i said yesterday, supply routes were closed, three peaks were captured, resisteant fighers are boxed in. Taliban are on house to house search and collecting weapons from people.* It will all be finish soon!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429962144448081928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430237555044360198

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430236535111229448

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falconless

Ahmed should grow a brain, arrest Saleh and negotiate an honorable surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Dedicated to all the Ashits and Rajivs





@Areesh

Reactions: Haha Haha:
11


----------



## LeGenD

Ahmed Shah Massoud should settle this matter with negotiations. This is not the way forward.

His twitter account should be flooded with suggestions of peace and stopping resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## casual

I don't understand why the NA would start a war they had no chance of winning. What were they hoping for? US air support?


----------



## Meengla

LeGenD said:


> Ahmed Shah Massoud should settle this matter with negotiations. This is not the way forward.
> 
> His twitter account should be flooded with suggestions of peace and stopping resistance.



His Twitter account **should** be but is probably is flooded with those hundreds of thousands of fake Indian Twitterati egging him to go on fighting. Indians had decided to fight Pakistan to the last Afghan in the last 20 years.

Panjshir Valley may have faced off the Russians in the 1980s but the Mujahideen had American support and I suspect the Stingers which held the Soviets back. The role of the Stinger Missiles as perhaps a deciding factor was mentioned by Gen. Tariq Khan in his interview posted on this forum some weeks ago. As for the Panjshir Valley hold off the Taliban in the 1990s, one needs to understand that the Taliban were not as equipped and as battle hardened as now and the Panjshir valley is not being externally supplied by powerful countries with land access as it was in the 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## HRK

LeGenD said:


> Ahmed Shah Massoud should settle this matter with negotiations. This is not the way forward.
> 
> His twitter account should be flooded with suggestions of peace and stopping resistance.


As per reports during negotiation with Taliban they demanded Governorship of 6 Northern Provinces and Foreign Affair Ministry .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
7 | Wow Wow:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

The whole nation of India has pinned their hopes on Northern Alliance, some media suggesting to airdrop supplies. I hope the Taliban will deny the Indians their last wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Meengla said:


> His Twitter account **should** be but is probably is flooded with those hundreds of thousands of fake Indian Twitterati egging him to go on fighting. Indians had decided to fight Pakistan to the last Afghan in the last 20 years.
> 
> Panjshir Valley may have faced off the Russians in the 1980s but the Mujahideen had American support and I suspect the Stingers which held the Soviets back. The role of the Stinger Missiles as perhaps a deciding factor was mentioned by Gen. Tariq Khan in his interview posted on this forum some weeks ago. As for the Panjshir Valley hold off the Taliban in the 1990s, one needs to understand that the Taliban were not as equipped and as battle hardened as now and the Panjshir valley is not being externally supplied by powerful countries with land access as it was in the 1990s.



The reason the soviets failed in Panjshir was due to them carrying heavy logistics because the terrain was extremely favorable to the Panjshiris hence Russia failed there on many attempts.

But TB knows how to fight without logistics and they can come in at night with night-vision without issues nor running into strong resistance.. Majority of TB are mountain people themselves and know mountain warfare.

This is the topgraphy of Panjshir valley

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430252941194235904
Trying to enter the valley using humves and other cars would not work because it gets very narrow and it offers the resistance in panjshir topgraphy advantage but there is another way to attack by making different smaller unites each consisting of 200 storming the place at different places at the same time during the night and using that shade of darkness to your advantage. These Panjshiris are currently in mental anguish but they won't know what hit them and you will be inside the city by dawn because you entered during the night and you must move fast.. Once you enter the city the only issues becomes resupplies but what you do is you keep sending 200 units of 20 times each day which is approx 4000 on each day in 5 days that is in total 20.000.. Once you enter the city at first time some hold-outs may hold-out but not on the 2 or 3rd day waves. Once you are inside the city their moral will fall..

The Panjshiris have been saying one phrase it is easy to get in but difficult to get out and by that phrase they mean you get trapped once you run-out of resupply because it is difficult of resupplies to reach you but that can entirely be fixed if you come in waves and come upon them during in the dark of the night they won't know what hit them..

Conclusion Panjshir will be easy take and much easier than some of the other cities TB fought in because these cities offered labyrinth type of shapes since they were bigger cities but in Panjshir once you reach the city it is pretty much yours because it is a very small city. Some of the hold-outs will be located in the mountains they will either surrender or you can hunt these remnants down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

I think Northern Alliance is getting revived, Taliban got the setback yesterday.


----------



## Titanium100

Srinivas said:


> yesterday.



They never moved inside Panjshir proper just the outskirts surrendering areas. Zabimullah Mujahid said few hours ago that he believes 80% this will be solved via dialogue and Taliban delegation is now inside Panjshir talking with Massoud if these talks fail IEA will move in but not until the talks are over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Titanium100 said:


> They neve moved inside Panjshir proper just the outskirts surrendering areas. Zabimullah Mujahid said few hours ago that he believes 80% this will be solved via dialogue and Taliban delegation is now inside Panjshir talking with Massoud if these talks fail IEA will move in but not until the talks are over



Talks might not work, Taliban chewed more than they can digest and Northern Alliance knows this.


----------



## GumNaam

Srinivas said:


> I think Northern Alliance is getting revived, Taliban got the setback yesterday.


erm... Taliban has 2 officials in each district that the na had taken over and ever since, the Taliban fighters have retaken those districts that the so called "hardened na fighters" surrendered without a fight (again). further, the Taliban have completely surrounded panjshir valley with the highest peaks in their control while the na fighters are starting to blame pappu masood junior & arminder saley that they are pandering to western & indian funding just to create chaos the Afghanistan while the Taliban are trying to prevent killing of their own countrymen. now go back to the indian shit hole you just raised your head out of.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Titanium100

Srinivas said:


> Talks will not work, Taliban chewed more than they can digest and Northern Alliance knows this.



It is irrelevant whether talks succeeded or not they will fall regardless.. It is like Meh samll issue


----------



## Srinivas

GumNaam said:


> erm... Taliban has 2 officials in each district that the na had taken over and ever since, the Taliban fighters have retaken those districts that the so called "hardened na fighters" surrendered without a fight (again). further, the Taliban have completely surrounded panjshir valley with the highest peaks in their control while the na fighters are starting to blame pappu masood junior & arminder saley that they are pandering to western & indian funding just to create chaos the Afghanistan while the Taliban are trying to prevent killing of their own countrymen. now go back to the indian shit hole you just raised your head out of.


Afraid of my presence, wonderful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

The biggest strength of guerrilla movements like the TTA is their unconventional tactics, this is what enabled them to fight of the US led coalition for so long and ultimately win. Now they have lost that advantage, they are on the offensive and have lost their flexibility and freedom of action. A guerrilla movement resorting to conventional tactics is the end of it. The Panjshiris are going to grind them to a stop or at the very least make victory extremely costly.


----------



## GumNaam

Srinivas said:


> Talks might not work, Taliban chewed more than they can digest and Northern Alliance knows this.


uhm...wrong again. Taliban busy got done chewing up a super power (usa) and two big powers (uk & france) along with their indian and anglosaxon cronies, you think na stands a turd pellet of a chance? 


Srinivas said:


> Afraid of my presence, wonderful.


your presence just brings a sewage stench...at leasttake a bath (with soap, ever heard of that? ) before showing up here.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Titanium100

Khan_patriot said:


> The biggest strength of guerrilla movements like the TTA is their unconventional tactics, this is what enabled them to fight of the US led coalition for so long and ultimately win. Now they have lost that advantage, they are on the offensive and have lost their flexibility and freedom of action. A guerrilla movement resorting to conventional tactics is the end of it. The Panjshiris are going to grind them to a stop or at the very least make victory extremely costly.



You will be disappointed. If you think they are gonna come in with armored vechicles you will be disappointed.. The Panjshiris are all talk and they have in truth no idea who they are dealing with.. They will get stormed during the night and fall by dawn on foot and mountain climbers descending on the city from every directions they won't know what hit them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

GumNaam said:


> uhm...wrong again. Taliban busy got done chewing up a super power (usa) and two big powers (uk & france) along with their indian and anglosaxon cronies, you think na stands a turd pellet of a chance?
> 
> your presence just brings a sewage stench...at leasttake a bath (with soap, ever heard of that? ) before showing up here.



If this is the case , soon we might see sharia in Afghanistan and Pakistan.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Srinivas said:


> If this is the case , soon we might see sharia in Afghanistan and Pakistan.









Srinivas said:


> If this is the case , soon we might see sharia in Afghanistan and Pakistan.






You worry about 4 million indians who have died from coronavirus and we'll worry about Pakistan and Afghanistan............ :









Covid-19: India excess deaths cross four million, says study


Excess deaths - those above expected levels - are a measure of the overall impact of the pandemic.



www.google.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khan_patriot

Titanium100 said:


> You will be disappointed. If you think they are gonna come in with armored vechicles you will be disappointed.. The Panjshiris are all talk and they have in truth no idea who they are dealing with.. They will get stormed during the night and fall by dawn on foot and mountain climbers descending on the city from every directions they won't know what hit them


Attacking a valley strong point is not as easy as people imagine, what I am saying is that even a foot column advancing into the valley when the Panjshiris have the highest, most tactically located peaks is going to be no walk in the park. If it were as simple as people think it would have fell already, just like the rest of the country. The valley has been reinforced by the only viable elements of the ANA (their SOF), has armed locals, allegedly some heavy weapons and above all they have STAKES, they know they are getting butchered if they fall. US air/ SF is going to become part of the equation as soon as their evacuation is complete.


Khan_patriot said:


> Attacking a valley strong point is not as easy as people imagine, what I am saying is that even a foot column advancing into the valley when the Panjshiris have the highest, most tactically located peaks is going to be no walk in the park. If it were as simple as people think it would have fell already, just like the rest of the country. The valley has been reinforced by the only viable elements of the ANA (their SOF), has armed locals, allegedly some heavy weapons and above all they have STAKES, they know they are getting butchered if they fall. US air/ SF is going to become part of the equation as soon as their evacuation is complete.
> Edit: I have no love loss for the Panjshiris, so no I wont be disappointed either way. I am just looking at the situation based off history, my analysis and limited experience in this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Khan_patriot said:


> Attacking a valley strong point is not as easy as people imagine, what I am saying is that even a foot column advancing into the valley when the Panjshiris have the highest, most tactically located peaks is going to be no walk in the park. If it were as simple as people think it would have fell already, just like the rest of the country. The valley has been reinforced by the only viable elements of the ANA (their SOF), has armed locals, allegedly some heavy weapons and above all they have STAKES, they know they are getting butchered if they fall. US air/ SF is going to become part of the equation as soon as their evacuation is complete.



The US mission has come to a conclusion that much is certain they have no where to intervene from and also the US has a deal with IEA to not host elements against them hence they won't intervene this will impact the spirit of the deal. Even if they have a high ground you won't see a ghost coming in the dark and you can also claim a higher ground by just climbing higher on your part of the mountain since it is a long rangy mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gripen9

Titanium100 said:


> Just as I was talking about it they will be rolled over at night.. This is inside the valley but on the outskirts..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430268256154161155
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430267757166272527


These are grabs from a video game.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Titanium100 said:


> The US mission has come to a conclusion that much is certain. Even if they have a high ground you won't see a ghost coming in the dark


The TTA is not some mythical omnipotent beast, taking peaks from a dug in enemy is no easy feat. The advance is either going to be a grinding halt or a very bloody victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Khan_patriot said:


> The TTA is not some mythical omnipotent beast, taking peaks from a dug in enemy is no easy feat



Majority of these are just villagers who doesn't have tools he can't see much on a dark night despite having a machine gun mounted on a mountain top you can silently list in on him and snip him..

In a night attack on foot from the mountains TB will be inside the city by dawn this is an absolute ground reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Very hard to fight in Panjshir it's narrow surrounded by jagged mountains full of twists and turns,With many smaller valley's inside Panjshir,It's a mincing machine.Without good air support a very dubious task for any invading force.One way talibans could try is cutting of vital supplies to the valley in hopes of surrender,Additionally adding more manpower to its ranks and try climbing the mountains,This could also come with its own challenges.

All in All tough battle in process.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Titanium100 said:


> Majority of these are just villagers who doesn't have tools he can't see much on a dark night despite having a machine gun mounted on a mountain top you can silently list in on him and snip him..
> 
> In a night attack on foot from the mountains TB will be inside the city by dawn this is an absolute ground reality


Let me know if they take over the valley by sunrise.


----------



## Titanium100

Khan_patriot said:


> Let me know if they take over the valley by sunrise.



Once the attack is initiated ofcourse but now they are still talking they haven't initiated and 40 taliban delegation are inside panjshir for talks right now.. Until they leave and all talks fail you can expect the fall of panjshir without difficulty for TB 2.0...

TB 2.0 is a whole new animal all together


----------



## GumNaam

Srinivas said:


> If this is the case , soon we might see sharia in Afghanistan and Pakistan.












ch'...oh ho, aray bhuyyia, looks like sharia coming to india sooner than you think na ray bhuyyia ray...

have that jizya ready, I only take small notes...


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430194207264739329

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
10


----------



## -=virus=-

So what's the latest ? Do NA have air ? Were yesterday's reports about 300 TB killed true or any they about to fold ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## kingQamaR

Tighten the blockade and starve them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lamdacore

-=virus=- said:


> So what's the latest ? Do NA have air ? Were yesterday's reports about 300 TB killed true or any they about to fold ?



They were true. Taliban is getting defeated soundly by Panjshir Resistance. US and Indian covert forces have brought in heavy ordinance and military gear. Taliban is beggin Pakistan for help but US has given warnings for Pakistan not to interfere. There are massive casualties on Taliban side more than 300.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Orca16

lamdacore said:


> They were true. Taliban is getting defeated soundly by Panjshir Resistance. US and Indian covert forces have brought in heavy ordinance and military gear. Taliban is beggin Pakistan for help but US has given warnings for Pakistan not to interfere. There are massive casualties on Taliban side more than 300.



lol did you have a wet dream? Taliban are coming to Kashmir next and then for Delhi


----------



## drunken-monke

Orca16 said:


> lol did you have a wet dream? Taliban are coming to Kashmir next and then for Delhi


And then they reach Mars!!

Wake up kid...


----------



## PakFactor

lamdacore said:


> They were true. Taliban is getting defeated soundly by Panjshir Resistance. US and Indian covert forces have brought in heavy ordinance and military gear. Taliban is beggin Pakistan for help but US has given warnings for Pakistan not to interfere. There are massive casualties on Taliban side more than 300.



I guess the hash has already made it’s way into India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Genghis khan1

Tariq Habib Afridi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430115138946936845


Don’t know about 300, but if I Pakistan failed to get ex Afghan Terrorist in chief *Amrullah Saleh *than mission failed. Send a chopper or two and pick him up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lamdacore

drunken-monke said:


> And then they reach Mars!!
> 
> Wake up kid...









Dont worry what they say. Afghanistan is now saved!


----------



## Titanium100

Amrullah Saleh still talking mad shixt about Pakistan which is suicidal if you ask me just saw his interview with some random Indian channel called CNN news 18.. This man will release 100 books on Pakistan later in his life 

Taliban will start the offense on this enclave once the negotiations fail they have currently 40 taliban delegations inside Panjshir for talks. IEA has not yet started the offensive it is only Indian twitter thinking the battle raging

These Panjshiris think the Valley is bullet proof due to it's geography but they have no idea that the Soviets tactics was mostly unwise and that they will be attacked on foot from all mountain top hills once Offensive comes they won't last 48 hours.. And this major myth will be squashed of this valley forever.. Qari Fashiuddin is a top tactician he will make it look very easy as he did in his conquest of the north


----------



## Dalit

Meengla said:


> So what did A. Saleh expect? Being surrounded by Taliban and supplies to Panjshir would continue? Loser has put the lives of so many innocent people at stake.



Good strategy. Choke this commie ----in the caves of Panjshir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

lamdacore said:


> Dont worry what they say. Afghanistan is now saved!


Since India and Massoud have now saved Afghanistan, can you let USA know so they can take their time in Kabul airport?



lamdacore said:


> View attachment 772801



Why does every number from your side has to be 300 or a multiple of it! Please tell your bots team to use a random number generator.
Its also the same number of so called dead terrorists in Balakot strikes. You insult the intelligence of us Pakistanis with such cheap propaganda, as your adversary we deserve more complex and high quality propaganda from you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
11


----------



## Reichsmarschall

lamdacore said:


> View attachment 772801
> 
> 
> Dont worry what they say. Afghanistan is now saved!


You're a best candidate to become panjsher bob

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## TheDarkKnight

lamdacore said:


> They were true. Taliban is getting defeated soundly by Panjshir Resistance. US and Indian covert forces have brought in heavy ordinance and military gear. Taliban is beggin Pakistan for help but US has given warnings for Pakistan not to interfere. There are massive casualties on Taliban side more than 300.


300 got killed again! You had me at covert Indian forces

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Jugger

GumNaam said:


> View attachment 772781
> View attachment 772782
> 
> 
> ch'...oh ho, aray bhuyyia, looks like sharia coming to india sooner than you think na ray bhuyyia ray...
> 
> have that jizya ready, I only take small notes...


First implement jizzya in Pakistan then think of India.


----------



## GumNaam

Jugger said:


> First implement jizzya in Pakistan then think of India.


no need for jizya in Pakistan, it's only against nonmuslims who conspired against Islam which, nonmuslims in Pakistan did not. so we are bringing it to you. be ready to dish out $$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## GumNaam

lamdacore said:


> View attachment 772801
> 
> 
> Dont worry what they say. Afghanistan is now saved!


pic is as fake as a three testicle boob job! here's the real twitter account, there are no posts since April from the account @AhmadMassoud01 since April.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARMalik

So what is the update?? Is it a stalemate?


----------



## Titanium100

ARMalik said:


> So what is the update?? Is it a stalemate?



40 IEA delegation is inside Panjshir now for negotiations and once that fails the campaign will begin. As for now nothing happen other than IEA taking 3 villages around Panjshir but outside of Panjshir..TB has surrounded Panjshir from all sides West, East, North and South bringing in heavy numbers and manpower these are last resort if the negotiations fail they move in swiftly. Once the campaign for real kicks off you will know immediately in here.. As the activity will increase. Currently TB has heavy numbers and equipment in 4 directions and right outside Panjshir and they are effectively in siege and waiting for order to begin storming the valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Srinivas said:


> Talks might not work, *Taliban chewed more than* they can digest and Northern Alliance knows this.


What's more than taking on the military might of NATO for nearly 20-years?

I mean the sort of daft comments scared Indians have been making, it's just laughable and shows India's desperation.

How did India end up in this position that it is now cheering for remnants of the former North Alliance group?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## m52k85

jupiter2007 said:


> As i said yesterday, supply routes were closed, three peaks were captured, resisteant fighers are boxed in. Taliban are on house to house search and collecting weapons from people.* It will all be finish soon!*


Do you read/ understand pashto and/or dari? Cause news in english on social media is scant.


----------



## hussain0216

It is 25th August

31st August is the deadline for U.S forces to leave Kabul

Ahmad massood may be playing for time, if a deal is stuck before then, then fine

But Taliban should ensure plenty of time before the 31st August deadline to get the job done

It's difficult to say whether the U.S would want to get involved in this mess again but you couldn't count out airstrikes against Taliban around panjshir after the 31st

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Why don't you guys ignore the fact that clown, Saleh is not in Afghanistan anymore. He escaped from Kabul two days before Ghani. He is fighting war against talibans only on twitter and posting false information regarding his whereabouts inside Afghanistan. Stop giving him much attention. He is totally irrelevant from the game now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Jugger said:


> First implement jizzya in Pakistan then think of India.


Not needed. 

People decided to accept Al-Islam as their religion Now, people are paying Zakat instead, Alhamdu'lillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

hussain0216 said:


> It is 25th August
> 
> 31st August is the deadline for U.S forces to leave Kabul
> 
> Ahmad massood may be playing for time, if a deal is stuck before then, then fine
> 
> But Taliban should ensure plenty of time before the 31st August deadline to get the job done
> 
> It's difficult to say whether the U.S would want to get involved in this mess again but you couldn't count out airstrikes against Taliban around panjshir after the 31st



The US won't come or get involved this is part of the deal between TB and the US and in return TB won't host anti-US elements meaning the US mission has come to a conclusion with deal. The US has so far stayed true to their agreement helping a fruitless besieged valley does them nothing.. Actully attacking Panjshir while the US are in Kabul is more risky as the Panjshiris could plant a false flag at the airport provoking something hence TB wants them out so no such thing can occur or instigations and than they will deal with the panjshiris without issues. They are besieged and pretty much in disadvantage.. TB can shout down all helicopters since they have captured all types of anti-craft weapons thru out Afghanistan...

IEA has bulk of their forces in Kabul due to fear of the Americans like around 100k including army, police and tribal militias once they leave this will free up all the IEA forces to storm this valley..


----------



## HRK

ARMalik said:


> So what is the update?? Is it a stalemate?


AT team is still in Panjshir for peaceful settlement through negotiation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FuturePAF

HRK said:


> AT team is still in Panjshir for peaceful settlement through negotiation


Got to hurry up and get it done because Rep. Waltz talked about getting congressional support (which usually just means funding) to the Panjshiris at yesterday’s press conference
@57:00- 58:13

btw @49:38-49:58
Rep McCaul includes Pakistan in a list of enemies. So for those that think republicans see Pakistan more favorably then Democrats, well that doesn’t seem to be the case, or at least not around this aspect of this issue.

these republicans don’t seem to acknowledge the near-existential threat to Pakistan that was maintained in Afghanistan under Indian patronage (as part of the Indo-Pak Cold War).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

drunken-monke said:


> And then they reach Mars!!



Last I heard Mars is very much discussed in Hindu Religious Vedic history. Some even suggest links between Hindu lords and martian race. So if taliban next stop is Mars after Delhi, that is pretty much obvious. They want to conquer anything related to Hindus I guess

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

FuturePAF said:


> Got to hurry up and get it done because Rep. Waltz talked about getting congressional support (which usually just means funding) to the Panjshiris at yesterday’s press conference
> @57:00- 58:13
> 
> btw @49:38-49:58
> Rep McCall includes Pakistan in a list of enemies, so for those that think republicans see Pakistan more favorably then Democrats, well that doesn’t seem to be the case, or at least not around this aspect of this issue



This is just the remnants outfall of the decision with some lingering butthurt it is expected and happening in the heat of emotions. They have no money nor want to be locked in an forever war


----------



## FuturePAF

Titanium100 said:


> This is just the remnants outfall of the decision with some lingering butthurt it is expected and happening in the heat of emotions. They have no money nor want to be locked in an forever war



If there is the will, the money can come, but as Biden said, the buck stops with him. It’s Biden’s call. But even then the known plan is just out to Aug. 31st. Beyond that, could change on a dime. Trump and people on that side of the aisle want all the major airbases taken out post withdrawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Titanium100 said:


> Amrullah Saleh still talking mad shixt about Pakistan which is suicidal if you ask me



I have no idea how this man is still alive while being on a campaign for the last 20 years against Pakistan and calling nuclear attack against her and his now hiding in some tiny besieged valley and still talking mad shit. ISI leaders should be called in for questioning for letting this fool roam the earth. I personally think Amrullah Saleh time has come to meet his lord and creator... Amrullah Saleh has to be put 9ft below earth. His run has come to an end..

Just go to youtube and go thru his interviews for the last 20 years... PAKISTAN TERRORIST pakistan pakistan pakistan pakistan.. He even said one time in order to stop the water dripping you must shout the ceiling referring to Pakistan as the ceiling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Amrullah saleh exclusive interview to Indian media


----------



## Battlion25

Titanium100 said:


> This is just the remnants outfall of the decision with some lingering butthurt it is expected and happening in the heat of emotions. They have no money nor want to be locked in an forever war



Other powers want them in an irrelevant forever war.. Sometimes you learn lesson the hard way and this was one of these moments


----------



## Battlion25

Titanium100 said:


> IEA has bulk of their forces in Kabul due to fear of the Americans like around 100k including army, police and tribal militias once they leave this will free up all the IEA forces to storm this valley..



This it would actully work in the opposite direction and free up all these in Afghanistan including these holding the security in Kabul to really mount a savage onslaught on Panjshir.. They don't have to bring the soutern forces in Herat, Kandahar and Lashgar-Kah, Ghanzi, Mazar-Sharif or Zabul..

Many more are coming in and could mount a very huge offensive 25k forces on each side X 4 and entering the valley from 4 directions as you putted on foot no hardware needs to be wasted.. I feel sorry for the Panjshiris this could create a very vicious blood-bath for them.. Every effin inch of Afghanistan will come under ''There is no god but Allah''


----------



## Dalit

Ragtag Amrullah stands no chance. Holed up in a cave and no supplies nor weapons. Literally no support from US/NATO and Hindustan. The Taliban are undoubtedly in full control here. All it will take is a few hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Andarab is safely under TB while life continues to normal and IEA are at the gates of Panjshir


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430469019337908225


----------



## FuturePAF

Dalit said:


> Ragtag Amrullah stands no chance. Holed up in a cave and no supplies nor weapons. Literally no support from US/NATO and Hindustan. The Taliban are undoubtedly in full control here. All it will take is a few hours.



It’s not done till either a deal is public and official (hence binding in Afghan eyes on the Honor of the person agreeing to it) or the province is taken. Anything less would leave an opening for foreign patronage to come in September. So either way, something has to happen by the weekend for there to be an acknowledgment by regional and international players that there is one government in Afghanistan, and to start dealing with them. Otherwise, opportunists will keep promoting the holdouts.

This is similar to the 1979 Iranian revolution. When the whole country fell under one government, and the royalist fled, the world reluctantly accept that the Ayatollahs were in charge.

Leaving a pocket open is like the Chinese civil war, where the ROC claimed to be the government of China (despite holding a small bit of territory) and held the UN seat for decades afterwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DJ_Viper

FuturePAF said:


> btw @49:38-49:58
> Rep McCaul includes Pakistan in a list of enemies. So for those that think republicans see Pakistan more favorably then Democrats, well that doesn’t seem to be the case, or at least not around this aspect of this issue.



I've been saying it for a while on here. With Indian influence and add the fact that the US withdrew (and constantly told Pakistan for double standards), the tide will turn against Pakistan. There is no hiding there. Your adversary's lobbyists are in these people's heads 3 times a week. 

This is where a strong foreign and diplomatic policy and a strong economy come in. Sadly that doesn't seem like the focus....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Battlion25

FuturePAF said:


> It’s not done till either a deal is public and official or the province is taken. Anything less would leave an opening for foreign patronage to come in September. So either way, something has to happen by the weekend for there to be an acknowledgment by regional and international players that there is one government in Afghanistan, and to start dealing with them. Otherwise, opportunists will keep promoting the holdouts.
> 
> This is similar to the 1979 Iranian revolution. When the whole country fell under one government, and the royalist fled, the world reluctantly accept that the Ayatollahs were in charge.
> 
> Leaving a pocket open is like the Chinese civil war, where the ROC claimed to be the government of China (despite holding a small bit of territory) and held the UN seat for decades afterwards.



Lol there won't be another Taiwan in a freaking small valley


DJ_Viper said:


> I've been saying it for a while on here. With Indian influence and add the fact that the US withdrew (and constantly told Pakistan for double standards), the tide will turn against Pakistan. There is no hiding there. Your adversary's lobbyists are in these people's heads 3 times a week.
> 
> This is where a strong foreign and diplomatic policy and a strong economy come in. Sadly that doesn't seem like the focus....



This is unrealistic.. who are gonna shift the tide.. Star wars' storm troopers landing from the sky. Panjshir has zero assistance and will fall to IEA either by negotiations or storming either way it is gonna fall shortly this much is a certainity they are besieged and can't do much... Just a tiny dot on a map valley


----------



## Battlion25

HRK said:


> AT team is still in Panjshir for peaceful settlement through negotiation



I am hoping for this talks to fail so the storming can begin


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Battlion25 said:


> Lol there won't be another Taiwan in a freaking small valley
> 
> 
> This is unrealistic.. who are gonna shift the tide.. Star wars' storm troopers landing from the sky. Panjshir has zero assistance and will fall to IEA either by negotiations or storming either way it is gonna fall shortly this much is a certainity they are besieged and can't do much... Just a tiny dot on a map valley






I think it will probably an army of terminators from the future.


----------



## FuturePAF

Battlion25 said:


> Lol there won't be another Taiwan in a freaking small valley
> 
> 
> This is unrealistic.. who are gonna shift the tide.. Star wars' storm troopers landing from the sky. Panjshir has zero assistance and will fall to IEA either by negotiations or storming either way it is gonna fall shortly this much is a certainity they are besieged and can't do much... Just a tiny dot on a map valley



Maybe not Taiwan then, but a West Berlin. Also, if the Talibs don’t want the tide turn against them, they have to get this issue with the Panjshiris resolved; leaving enough time to take it over if talks fail, all before September. Air drops are a realistic threat that should nit be underestimated, especially via Tajikistan, who’s president acts like he speaks for Tajik inside and outside his country, based on a tweet of a recent interview; on the FJ Twitter feed.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Battlion25 said:


> This is unrealistic.. who are gonna shift the tide.. Star wars' storm troopers landing from the sky. Panjshir has zero assistance and will fall to IEA either by negotiations or storming either way it is gonna fall shortly this much is a certainity they are besieged and can't do much... Just a tiny dot on a map valley



Thanks for your analysis. My post was in response to a totally different subject of US leader's thinking Pakistan is an enemy. I wasn't commenting on the situation in Panjshir....


----------



## -=virus=-

So what's the latest, are the new NA putting on a good fight ? What kind of support do they have from Tajikistan, do they have air support ?


----------



## Titanium100

More and more IEA forces amassing in 4 directions of Panjshir. They were just coming wave after wave now continuing this deployment for nearly a week. Could have currently amassed 20k divided in 4 parts because they are in 4 different sectors.. Once the Airport becomes empty it frees up around 100k forces, police and militias that will likely also continue amassing of forces.. For me personally fuk the negotiations I want Panjshir to become a show of force for IEA and a military lesson..... laying down the pipe has more benefits in the long run.. This is a great moment to be seized







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429534950051786752






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430079063289384980





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429728599029043202


----------



## FuturePAF

DJ_Viper said:


> I've been saying it for a while on here. With Indian influence and add the fact that the US withdrew (and constantly told Pakistan for double standards), the tide will turn against Pakistan. There is no hiding there. Your adversary's lobbyists are in these people's heads 3 times a week.
> 
> This is where a strong foreign and diplomatic policy and a strong economy come in. Sadly that doesn't seem like the focus....



Pakistan was facing a near existential threat from Afghanistan, pinchered between Indian and an Indian backed operation to destroy Pakistan every which way. In order for it to have a chance at a decent economy it needs security.

While some headway can be made, as with the diplomatic effort underway over the past few years, by and large, even more than Indian lobbyists, are interests that started diverging after the Cold War that never truly overlapped again since. The WoT only papered over the gap.

Beyond Afghanistan, Pakistani interests don’t conflict with US interests. Ultimately, had the US started inter-Afghan negotiations in 2001/2002, Pakistan would probably had been the greatest supporter, as the impetus was there, as was Pakistan’s efforts to reconcile the Mujahideen factions after the Soviet withdrawal, before there was a Taliban. As PM Khan said, the US messed things up, especially in allowing Indians to send forces against Pakistan from Afghan soil.


----------



## Mr.Green

Taliban should also send ManPads to their troops on hills surrounding Panjshir to bring down supply helicopters coming from Tajikistan.


----------



## Titanium100

mr.green said:


> Taliban should also send ManPads to their troops on hills surrounding Panjshir to bring down supply helicopters coming from Tajikistan.



They have these since they seized plenty of stuff around the country.. I don't see anything significiant a helicopter could drop will change Panjshir's situation nor do I believe any helicopter will attempt to enter here


----------



## DJ_Viper

FuturePAF said:


> Beyond Afghanistan, Pakistani interests don’t conflict with US interests. Ultimately, had the US started inter-Afghan negotiations in 2001/2002, Pakistan would probably had been the greatest supporter, as the impetus was there, as was Pakistan’s efforts to reconcile the Mujahideen factions after the Soviet withdrawal, before there was a Taliban. As PM Khan said, the US messed things up, especially in allowing Indians to send forces against Pakistan from Afghan soil.



Right here is what I am saying too. There needs to be a diplomatic effort to the US through some polished and credentialized diplomats outlining similarities in interests to the USG, so to preemtp any further rift in relations......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Titanium100 said:


> They have these since they seized plenty of stuff around the country.. I don't see anything significiant a helicopter could drop will change Panjshir's situation nor do I believe any helicopter will attempt to enter here


Air drop via C-17s or C-130s or IL-76s, out of Tajikistan.


----------



## Imad.Khan

-=virus=- said:


> So what's the latest, are the new NA putting on a good fight ? What kind of support do they have from Tajikistan, do they have air support ?



Page#28 i m also looking for the same info. Would have been nice if there were embedded journos that would televise it live

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

DJ_Viper said:


> Right here is what I am saying too. There needs to be a diplomatic effort to the US through some polished and credentialized diplomats outlining similarities in interests to the USG, so to preemtp any further rift in relations......


Maybe Joann Herring could bring the older Republicans down memory lane once again. She was Pakistan’s Ambassador at large in the 80s. 




__





Joanne Herring - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





but seriously, Lindsey Graham is probably the best Republican to reach out to. He seems like he gets Pakistan’s predicament, to some degree.

Also, I agree a Pakistani diplomatic team needs to be assembled to explain our case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

FuturePAF said:


> Maybe Joann Herring could bring the older Republicans down memory lane once again. She was Pakistan’s Ambassador at large in the 80s.



Oh that Joann!! Wachu know 'bout dat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

DJ_Viper said:


> Oh that Joann!! Wachu know 'bout dat!


She’s still alive, and maybe she can have one more go at it, for Charlie’s sake.


----------



## Titanium100

FuturePAF said:


> Air drop via C-17s or C-130s or IL-76s, out of Tajikistan.


Not viable.. It is narrow valley and once IEA begin offensive you are just gonna end up throwing them the airdrop plus I don't think Tajikistan wants this it could invite attacks on herself. It will clearly stay out of this and even denied all reports of helicopter landing


----------



## FuturePAF

Titanium100 said:


> Not viable.. It is narrow valley and once IEA begin offensive you are just gonna end up throwing them the airdrop plus I don't think Tajikistan wants this it could invite attacks on herself. It will clearly stay out of this and even denied all reports of helicopter landing



Panjshir is not that small, its defiantly a narrow valley, but it’s possible, don’t underestimate the risk, account for it.

Mountain warfare is probably the only realistic way to take it by force. Over the peaks on all sides, and with large numbers. But leaves mountain troops vulnerable if there is an air attack, hence the needs for the Talibs to have an Air Force and air superiority over the battlefield before a major assault. An Air Force and unrestricted air control would only come once foreigners leave.


----------



## Titanium100

FuturePAF said:


> Panjshir is not that small, it’s possible, don’t underestimate the risk, account for it.



Once they are storm from 4 directions IEA will be inside the valley everywhere and throwing anything is just not viable at that point logistically unless you have a helicopter but than again you will be brought down with a helicopter even sending anything down is fruitless in this context once they are stormed but on a serious note we won't be seeing that at all..


----------



## FuturePAF

Titanium100 said:


> Once they are storm from 4 directions IEA will be inside the valley everywhere and throwing anything is just not viable at that point logistically unless you have a helicopter but than again you will be brought down with a helicopter even sending anything down is fruitless in this context once they are stormed but on a serious note we won't be seeing that at all..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426930645008277524


This is the video of the Kurds shooting down a Turkish cobra in northern Syria or Iraq right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Lol there is already happening alot of deserting in Panjshir.. All these guys have realized the music and know where it is heading they left with their lives while they can


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430495254910750725
They were both there in Panjshir but mysteriously disappeared when the pressure mounted on the valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

mr.green said:


> Taliban should also send ManPads to their troops on hills surrounding Panjshir to bring down supply helicopters coming from Tajikistan.


No other country is involved and no one in their right mind wants to get involved unless they want Taliban to carry out suicide attacks in their capitals.

So, let's stay away from this as much as possible hence Pakistan has increased completing the construction of the border fence.

All of Afghanistan's neighbours hope for Afghan political stability and increase in economic activity.


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

I've found this channel on YouTube that posts mostly pro Taliban videos. It's a bit slow so would appreciate if anyone can guide me to a better reporter. Wrt panjshir


----------



## Battlion25

IEA airforce has been activated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430497077935714307

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Here is a pro NA one.


----------



## Battlion25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430491647226388486
This is Andarab by the way.. TB has build defensive positions was one of the entry point axes but there are multiple defensive positions like that surrounding the valley


----------



## FuturePAF

Battlion25 said:


> IEA airforce has been activated
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430497077935714307


Any A-29s or MD-530s?


----------



## DJ_Viper

FuturePAF said:


> She’s still alive, and maybe she can have one more go at it, for Charlie’s sake.



Charlie's gone. Now Charlie's Angels are ruling and influencing. One happens to be your neighbor .....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Meengla

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> So, let's stay away from this as much as possible hence Pakistan has increased completing the construction of the border fence.



There can't be two Afghan govts in Afghanistan; one recognized by China/Russia/Pakistan/Iran/Turkey/Qatar and the other by 'the West'. That would mean continued foreign military involvements, wars, issues with development or aid funds... Look at what the tiny island Taiwan did to the legitimacy of the very large continental country of PRC for decades?? And that still lingers! 

You give an inch and they take a yard! This needs to be settled asap and the best way, as @FuturePAF said what happened in Iran in 1979: One party controlling it all to make it a fait accompli.


DJ_Viper said:


> One happens to be your neighbor



The neighbor 'Charlie' media remind me of a certain 'Chaplain' somehow. Hahahah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Meengla said:


> There can't be two Afghan govts in Afghanistan; one recognized by China/Russia/Pakistan/Iran/Turkey/Qatar and the other by 'the West'. That would mean continued foreign military involvements, wars, issues with development or aid funds... Look at what the tiny island Taiwan did to the legitimacy of the very large continental country of PRC for decades?? And that still lingers!
> 
> You give an inch and they take a yard! This needs to be settled asap and the best way, as @FuturePAF said what happened in Iran in 1979: One party controlling it all to make it a fait accompli.
> 
> 
> The neighbor 'Charlie' media remind me of a certain 'Chaplain' somehow. Hahahah!


No party other than the Taliban is forming a Government in Afghanistan as we speak.


----------



## FuturePAF

DJ_Viper said:


> Charlie's gone. Now Charlie's Angels are ruling and influencing. One happens to be your neighbor .....


Really who?

BTW, Pakistan should look to what worked, outside of the Cold War context, diplomatically in the US-Pak relationship from 1947-1965.


Titanium100 said:


> Lol there is already happening alot of deserting in Panjshir.. All these guys have realized the music and know where it is heading they left with their lives while they can
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430495254910750725
> They were both there in Panjshir but mysteriously disappeared when the pressure mounted on the valley



They didn’t retreat or flee, the went back for consultations. Probably to see how much the Panjshiris and their Afghan comrades have to resist the new setup in Kabul


----------



## jupiter2007

m52k85 said:


> Do you read/ understand pashto and/or dari? Cause news in english on social media is scant.



Do think I get my information from Wion? Lol


----------



## FuturePAF

Meengla said:


> There can't be two Afghan govts in Afghanistan; one recognized by China/Russia/Pakistan/Iran/Turkey/Qatar and the other by 'the West'. That would mean continued foreign military involvements, wars, issues with development or aid funds... Look at what the tiny island Taiwan did to the legitimacy of the very large continental country of PRC for decades?? And that still lingers!
> 
> You give an inch and they take a yard! This needs to be settled asap and the best way, as @FuturePAF said what happened in Iran in 1979: One party controlling it all to make it a fait accompli.
> 
> 
> The neighbor 'Charlie' media remind me of a certain 'Chaplain' somehow. Hahahah!



If they are politically savvy, this is the best time for the Talibs to get the westerners to take (in effect having the Talibs expell) troublesome characters, they know will just undermine whatever setup comes about in Kabul (except the highest ranking ones, those need to be reconciled with to prevent uncertainty in the minds of ordinary Afghans). Right know there is word that Abdullah Abdullah and Karzai are gonna be on the final ruling council in Kabul along with Gulbuddin Hekmatyar. This is a master stroke, because all those that voted for (or foreigners that supported) Karzai and Abdullah Abdullah will in some way at least respect them enough to give them a chance, and hold out hope that they will moderate the Talibs. 

IMHO, The Risk of the malcontents being spoilers in the short term out-ways the risk of them leading a risk of them leading an opposition movement to take back the country in the long term. They will become like the Iranian Royalists holding up the imperial Iranian Flag in their Tehrangeles meetup events.

Also, with more stability, if they can get their economy up and running, they can work out the other political issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Meengla said:


> There can't be two Afghan govts in Afghanistan; one recognized by China/Russia/Pakistan/Iran/Turkey/Qatar and the other by 'the West'. That would mean continued foreign military involvements, wars, issues with development or aid funds... Look at what the tiny island Taiwan did to the legitimacy of the very large continental country of PRC for decades?? And that still lingers!
> 
> You give an inch and they take a yard! This needs to be settled asap and the best way, as @FuturePAF said what happened in Iran in 1979: One party controlling it all to make it a fait accompli.
> 
> 
> The neighbor 'Charlie' media remind me of a certain 'Chaplain' somehow. Hahahah!



There can't be any form of war in Afghanistan anymore because this will interfere in Pakistan's stragetic interests and national security plus potential economical growth. Every country knows this that Pakistan will intervene if a potential protracted war occurs and the only way a protracted war could happen is if a foreign misadventure occurs which won't be allowed by Pakistan because it will interfere with it's interests and hammer it's economy plus stragetic interests.. No other nation wants to collide with Pakistan in Afghanistan. The Indians would have send troops for long time ago but Pakistan has blocked that and it could have lead to a massive regional war and it doesn't mean someone else like Russia or China can insert themselves either. Afghanistan is not that much worth for any nation to engage in a potential nuclear war for them hence it is completely left for Pakistan to create law and order there as they see fit. If Pakistan even refuses NATO to return they won't unlike 20 years ago but will only chose to collide with Pakistan if it was the absolute last resort.

Pakistan has alot on stake here in Afghanistan much more important than any city in Pakistan. This is just not some random country but it directly impacts Pakistan's socio-economy, local sentiments, and could even lead to an insurgency like waht happened in 07 because Afghanistan was in chaos it had a domino effect in Pakistan. A peaceful IEA Afghanistan is in Pakistan interest and nobody will be able to undo it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

FuturePAF said:


> Right know there is word that Abdullah Abdullah and Karzai are gonna be on the final ruling council in Kabul along with Gulbuddin Hekmatyar. This is a master stroke, because all those that voted for (or foreigners that supported) Karzai and Abdullah Abdullah will in some way at least respect them enough to give them a chance, and hold out hope that they will moderate the Talibs.



Yes, it is a masterstroke. And it wasn't an easy pill for the Taliban to swallow.

At this point, Taliban should realize that perhaps the West, for optics reasons, is still looking for a graceful exit. Had it been a Trump in power, he would have shrugged off all the 'extremism' or 'women/girls rights' issues and just pulled out. And he would have smacked down the stingy, cowardly NATO countries to follow his dictat. But Biden has to appear to be championing 'humans rights' globally. 

Already the front page of NY Times--a bastion of Biden support and a very influential news agency in the world-- is saying that not supporting the Panjshir resistance against 'extremism' is a big difficult decision for Biden.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Video from inside masaouds house

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430518807433449476

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bossman

The lesson learned is that pushing back your pakol on your forehead like in an iconic picture of your daddy, doesn’t make you your daddy. In any case his daddy was more focused on his public image otherwise he would not have been killed by Alqaeda dressed up as journalist. We have no idea how effective Ahmed Shah Masood was as a fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Bossman said:


> The lesson learned is that pushing back your pakol on your forehead like in an iconic picture of your daddy, doesn’t make you your daddy. In any case his daddy was more focused on his public image otherwise he would not have been killed by Alqaeda dressed up as journalist.



Yes.
Masood Sr. was over-rated against the Taliban. Yes, he fought off the Russians but even then there was American support and Stinger Missiles and he had the huge advantages of the location. Besides, Russians wouldn't take casualties like Taliban are willing to take. Even in the 90s, Masood Sr. kept losing to the rag-tag Taliban when so many external powers were supporting Masood Sr. BUT... like any other nation... Afghanistan needed 'heroes' from wars and Masood was made one. Otherwise, Masood was almost certainly involved in the slaughtering civil war after the Soviets left Afghanistan!!

What is stopping Taliban to use the surrendered ANA soldiers for being the cannon-fodders in invading the Panjshir Valley?? It would be cruel but this is a war and ANA soldiers' lives were spared not to roast corn on the cob.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Green

FuturePAF said:


> Panjshir is not that small, its defiantly a narrow valley, but it’s possible, don’t underestimate the risk, account for it.
> 
> Mountain warfare is probably the only realistic way to take it by force. Over the peaks on all sides, and with large numbers. But leaves mountain troops vulnerable if there is an air attack, hence the needs for the Talibs to have an Air Force and air superiority over the battlefield before a major assault. An Air Force and unrestricted air control would only come once foreigners leave.



Taliban have Bagram airbase. They can fly their airforce from there to attack Panjshir. Have they given all their airspace to the Americans. They can fly from Bagram to Panjshir without crossing Kabul airport.


----------



## Mr.Green

Taliban should get released Afia Siddiqui and Guantanamo Bay Prisoners, Yousuf Ramzi and those held in secret detentions.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA




----------



## Suriya

*Message from Frohar Saleh, daughter of Amaruhla Saleh and graduate of political science and economics from LSR Delhi India


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430232018269442048*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mr.Green

mr.green said:


> Taliban have Bagram airbase. They can fly their airforce from there to attack Panjshir. Have they given all their airspace to the Americans. They can fly from Bagram to Panjshir without crossing Kabul airport.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429811304064118795


----------



## Titanium100

mr.green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429811304064118795



This was fake news entirely denied officially by Tajikistan.. Don't quote these Indian bots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430575502922706946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430572239557169154


----------



## Goenitz

mr.green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429811304064118795


Its so strange.. Tajikistan didn't allow Ghani to land, and now supplying arms?


----------



## KaiserX

Why is little Tajikistan interfering in the affairs of Afghanistan and stroking conflict?

They should be taken care of ASAP. Why doesnt the PAF strike them hard? Bajwa is freaking useless


----------



## FuturePAF

mr.green said:


> Taliban have Bagram airbase. They can fly their airforce from there to attack Panjshir. Have they given all their airspace to the Americans. They can fly from Bagram to Panjshir without crossing Kabul airport.



That’s true, but may not be after Aug. 31st unless Pakistan ends the Air corridor or unless the Foreign power state they will not interfere with the new Afghan Air Force .


Meengla said:


> Yes.
> Masood Sr. was over-rated against the Taliban. Yes, he fought off the Russians but even then there was American support and Stinger Missiles and he had the huge advantages of the location. Besides, Russians wouldn't take casualties like Taliban are willing to take. Even in the 90s, Masood Sr. kept losing to the rag-tag Taliban when so many external powers were supporting Masood Sr. BUT... like any other nation... Afghanistan needed 'heroes' from wars and Masood was made one. Otherwise, Masood was almost certainly involved in the slaughtering civil war after the Soviets left Afghanistan!!
> 
> What is stopping Taliban to use the surrendered ANA soldiers for being the cannon-fodders in invading the Panjshir Valley?? It would be cruel but this is a war and ANA soldiers' lives were spared not to roast corn on the cob.



PR, it’s bad PR to use the ANA soldiers, as well as a burden to force conscripts when there are soldiers will to fight. Conscripts are the last option in modern warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Titanium100 said:


> This was fake news entirely denied officially by Tajikistan.. Don't quote these Indian bots


This location should be geolocated... to validate these claims


----------



## Bossman

Goenitz said:


> Its so strange.. Tajikistan didn't allow Ghani to land, and now supplying arms?


It’s all BS. The Tajik military chief was in Pakistan a few weeks ago and Pakistani FM is there as we speak. Unless Tajiks are stupid, they will not do any such thing. I think this is all a drama from the NA to get some money from the Indians and a better negotiating position with the Taliban. Even US is out of the picture here.

It is very difficult to get Radar signatures in these valleys. If Pakistan sends a few jets to do a clean up nobody will know. PA and PAF use to fly in an out of Afghanistan all the time with no one knowing about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Seems like the issue will be solved via talks. Which will be good for Afghanistan. The fate of Saleh is still uncertain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

KaiserX said:


> Why is little Tajikistan interfering in the affairs of Afghanistan and stroking conflict?
> 
> They should be taken care of ASAP. Why doesnt the PAF strike them hard? Bajwa is freaking useless


What do you want Bajwa to do? Talibans have already taken over most of Afghanistan, do you want to give Bajwa credit for that, while criticizing him for not doing more, in open for all to see? Are you a moron? Just think before you write.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Bossman said:


> What do you want Bajwa to do? Talibans have already taken over most of Afghanistan, do you want to give Bajwa credit for that, while criticizing him for not doing more, in open for all to see? Are you a moron? Just think before you write.



Give credit to Bajwa for what? He doesnt deserve credit for anything things were already in motion far before he became COAS. Infact under Bajwa things have went downhill for Pak... Balochistan is in shatters, TTP terrorist openly roaming free in afghanistan, and the security situation internally is in complete freefall.

Yet Bajwa should take credit for the hardwork his predecesors did.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Srinivas

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> What's more than taking on the military might of NATO for nearly 20-years?
> 
> I mean the sort of daft comments scared Indians have been making, it's just laughable and shows India's desperation.
> 
> How did India end up in this position that it is now cheering for remnants of the former North Alliance group?



Not northern alliance but Afghan resistance.


GumNaam said:


> View attachment 772781
> View attachment 772782
> 
> 
> ch'...oh ho, aray bhuyyia, looks like sharia coming to india sooner than you think na ray bhuyyia ray...
> 
> have that jizya ready, I only take small notes...



who ever wants sharia they should get it.


----------



## GumNaam

Srinivas said:


> who ever wants sharia they should get it.


erm...its not like we'll give you an option to choose.


----------



## Riz

Pappa Alpha said:


> Seems like the issue will be solved via talks. Which will be good for Afghanistan. The fate of Saleh is still uncertain.


But in indian news and their propagandist twitteri military, 3000 Taliban have been killed in Panjshair until today,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

Goenitz said:


> Its so strange.. Tajikistan didn't allow Ghani to land, and now supplying arms?


asssmart assspy chawals fake newj network at work!

incompetent on battlefield saving face on tweeper chawals battleground!

what a chotya nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

A two-day old video in Panjshir.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430119311360864278

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430576414529662977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430654774588936192

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

KaiserX said:


> Give credit to Bajwa for what? He doesnt deserve credit for anything things were already in motion far before he became COAS. Infact under Bajwa things have went downhill for Pak... Balochistan is in shatters, TTP terrorist openly roaming free in afghanistan, and the security situation internally is in complete freefall.
> 
> Yet Bajwa should take credit for the hardwork his predecesors did.


You got it wrong, increase in militant activity both in erstwhile FATA and Baluchistan was due to desperate measures by NDC and the Indians as a result of the planned US withdrawal and Increasing Taliban threat and it was expected. The only way to address the problem is to eliminate the root cause. The root cause (s) flew out in IAF C 17s or are now isolated in Panshir Valley. Their ability to wage war against Pakistan has been greatly diminished. I don’t know to what degree Bajwa is responsible but it did happen under his watch. The insurgency will not go away overnight but will definitely good down over time. Give is little thought and you will agree with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m52k85

jupiter2007 said:


> Do think I get my information from Wion? Lol


So you have inside connections in Afghanistan, where in Panjshir?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Titanium100 said:


> Lol there is already happening alot of deserting in Panjshir.. All these guys have realized the music and know where it is heading they left with their lives while they can
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430495254910750725
> They were both there in Panjshir but mysteriously disappeared when the pressure mounted on the valley




Lol.

This 35 year old Afghan army cheif was barking not long ago as to how his army will smash "Panjabi Talibans". I would ask him, did Punjabis recently conquered Kabul. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Riz said:


> But in indian news and their propagandist twitteri military, 3000 Taliban have been killed in Panjshair until today


If one cant win on the field, the SM becomes the last resort.


----------



## PanzerKiel

mr.green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429811304064118795







Afghanistan military Mi-17 helicopters sit on a makeshift landing zone in a valley between the numerous mountaintops in Panjshir. Photo by U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Brandon Pomrenke, 24 Jun 2011.

10 yrs old pic.


__
https://flic.kr/p/a7bK34

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Clutch

Srinivas said:


> who ever wants sharia they should get it.



Shari'ah Law is implemented in UAE, Qatar etc... Hindus living there are living under it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## KaiserX

Bossman said:


> You got it wrong, increase in militant activity both in erstwhile FATA and Baluchistan was due to desperate measures by NDC and the Indians as a result of the planned US withdrawal and Increasing Taliban threat and it was expected. The only way to address the problem is to eliminate the root cause. The root cause (s) flew out in IAF C 17s or are now isolated in Panshir Valley. Their ability to wage war against Pakistan has been greatly diminished. I don’t know to what degree Bajwa is responsible but it did happen under his watch. The insurgency will not go away overnight but will definitely good down over time. Give is little thought and you will agree with me.



Complete crap. Indians have abandoned their consulates and embassy weeks ago. There have been relentless attacks in Balochistan against the FC/Army.

So blaming Gangedesh for balochistan being out of hand is BS to say the least. When you have Balochistan wide open, dont know who the hell is going in/out then you reap what you sow at the end of the day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430966941229805570
Pakistan letting in thousands of Afghans...surely they are all family people and no TTP/BLA/ISIS is amongst them 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430070635321958401
Soon you will have TTP/BLA/ISIS striking Islamabad and you will blame GANGEDESH and praise BAJWA saab for his great God gifted wisdom

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430970169271197697


----------



## Meengla

As I had said in the Kabul Airport suicide/firing attack today: This is a very good time to finish off the Panjshir Valley operation. There is a 'fog of war' and Taliban will get away literally murder if they have the potential to strike--then strike now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

AsianLion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430970169271197697





Meengla said:


> As I had said in the Kabul Airport suicide/firing attack today: This is a very good time to finish off the Panjshir Valley operation. There is a 'fog of war' and Taliban will get away literally murder if they have the potential to strike--then strike now!



I'm also of the opinion to launch the operation and clean them all out --
This can't be dragged out much longer, and as someone posted in another thread these ISIS propping up and shooting on Pak Border, may be a deal can be made to get PAF to take over at Bagram Air Base and provide Close Air Support and help in-force a single stable government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> The root cause (s) flew out in IAF C 17s or are now isolated in Panshir Valley.



Sir, why the root was let fly out? Lost opportunity if not, then why not take the roots now in Panshir ?


----------



## H!TchHiker

PakFactor said:


> I'm also of the opinion to launch the operation and clean them all out --
> This can't be dragged out much longer, and as someone posted in another thread these ISIS propping up and shooting on Pak Border, may be a deal can be made to get PAF to take over at Bagram Air Base and provide Close Air Support and help in-force a single stable government.


Taliban will do it on there own ..they are very clear not to allow any foreign troop on there soil....and you are talking of PAF having base...Taliban don't need Pakistan for that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> I'm also of the opinion to launch the operation and clean them all out --
> This can't be dragged out much longer, and as someone posted in another thread these ISIS propping up and shooting on Pak Border, may be a deal can be made to get PAF to take over at Bagram Air Base and provide Close Air Support and help in-force a single stable government.



Absolutely. 
There is currently no govt in Afghanistan and it's country for anyone, everyone. The last things the Taliban would object is active and now OVERT Pakistani help to take Panjshir Valley in this 'Fog of War'. I wish someone in authority was listening to us on this forum!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

H!TchHiker said:


> Taliban will do it on there own ..they are very clear not to allow any foreign troop on there soil....and you are talking of PAF having base...Taliban don't need Pakistan for that..



They probably don't need PAF but it'll be their choice lose more men for the valley or lose less men and take it over and be done with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

PakFactor said:


> They probably don't need PAF but it'll be their choice lose more men for the valley or lose less men and take it over and be done with it.


It's not about need ..they are true to words ..no foreign troop mean including Pakistan....they have not asked for any military need ..had done it themselves for 20 years can easily handle it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

So what's the latest ? What's happening with the fighting in Panjshir ?


----------



## Mr.Green

Taliban should shift the Al-Badri 313 force to Panjshir to lead the attack. Not beneficial to use commandos for crowd control at the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

KaiserX said:


> Complete crap. Indians have abandoned their consulates and embassy weeks ago. There have been relentless attacks in Balochistan against the FC/Army.
> 
> So blaming Gangedesh for balochistan being out of hand is BS to say the least. When you have Balochistan wide open, dont know who the hell is going in/out then you reap what you sow at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430966941229805570
> Pakistan letting in thousands of Afghans...surely they are all family people and no TTP/BLA/ISIS is amongst them
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430070635321958401
> Soon you will have TTP/BLA/ISIS striking Islamabad and you will blame GANGEDESH and praise BAJWA saab for his great God gifted wisdom


You have right to your opinion. Let’s discuss in six months.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Seems like the Indian game plan has worked and the negotiations have broken.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431257546560573445

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431256669082816512


----------



## m52k85

@jupiter2007 what the latest? Op has started?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431271835228942338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431273038780276740


----------



## IbnAbdullah

Salaam




KaiserX said:


> Why is little Tajikistan interfering in the affairs of Afghanistan and stroking conflict?
> 
> They should be taken care of ASAP. Why doesnt the PAF strike them hard? Bajwa is freaking useless




Who are proposing PAF strike? Tajikistan? Bajwa is useless because he isn't attacking Tajikistan because Tajikistan is supposedly helping Northern Alliance?


----------



## jupiter2007

m52k85 said:


> @jupiter2007 what the latest? Op has started?



Taliban are taking positions on mountain tops. They are well prepared for long haul but would like quick resloution. There is still a chance of surrender for resistance forces and save passage for Saleh to go to India. Also, unconfirmed report that some Indians were caught by Taliban and they will be handed over to ISI.


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430287761135726592

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## FuturePAF

Main Tajik Taliban commander (on behalf of his new government in Kabul) may have to do some diplomacy to dissuade Tajikistan from interfering.

Seems outside agitators are trying to make this an ethnic thing.

Also, look at the source and take it as the signal it is meant to convey; not only who is directly saying it in the video but what this YouTube channel historically represents.


----------



## Genghis khan1




----------



## SIPRA

According to certain news sources, talks are still continuing between Taliban and Panjshirs.


----------



## PakFactor

What's the update?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PakFactor said:


> What's the update?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431686573339332616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Green

https://twitter.com/OsintUpdates


Internet and Phone has been cut in Panjshir by the Taliban.


----------



## newb3e

-=virus=- said:


> So what's the latest ? What's happening with the fighting in Panjshir ?


ajeet chawal was last seen with Selah and planning world domination with his boy!


----------



## Mr.Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431920076874158080
Amrullah Saleh climbing mountain. Is he escaping?


----------



## Titanium100

mr.green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431920076874158080
> Amrullah Saleh climbing mountain. Is he escaping?



According to the Russian defense minister IEA has around 100 Javalin missiles meaning no helicopter can enter or exit without it being taken out of the skies so this is pretty much likely the only route of escape right now..

-------------------------------------------------------

Seems like by the hour IEA are just keep sending in waves after waves after cutting of the internet and phone communications to the valley..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431920387189841923

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Titanium100 said:


> According the Russian defense minister IEA has around 100 Javalin missiles meaning no helicopter can enter or exit without it being taken out of the skies so this is pretty much likely the only route of escape right now..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Seems like by the hour IEA are just keep sending in waves after waves afte cutting of the internet and phone communications to the valley..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431920387189841923


WTF
how did they got javalins


----------



## Titanium100

ziaulislam said:


> WTF
> how did they got javalins



They took it from the ANA takeover the haul was alot bigger than even previously realized they seized around 75.000 vehicles including military jeeps, police cars, police jeeps, military pick-ups, armored vehicles, heavy anti mine reistent armoed vehicles and humvees..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431874633196789761*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431923557630713856*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Some anti Taliban propaganda.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432021672148668424Some Panjsheris surrendering to the Taliban!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431885112602284034


----------



## Mr.Green

https://twitter.com/gmqureshiwr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432373036162899975


----------



## Titanium100

Heading towards Panjshir earlier today large envoy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432394795255803905
I am hearing many unconfirmed news that tonight IEA forces has began cleaning Panjshir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Titanium100 said:


> Heading towards Panjshir earlier today large envoy
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432394795255803905
> I am hearing many unconfirmed news that tonight IEA forces has began cleaning Panjshir


I can just picture amrulah saley running with his pants down chasing masood pappu junior as they both run out of panjshir!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SIPRA

GumNaam said:


> I can just picture amrulah saley running out of panjshir without his pantaloons...



Who knows? May be, he has already left for some safe place.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*The Panjshir offensive has begun!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432419204351864834

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432044106415579138


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432431150383960068

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432427074510364677

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432426950648283150


----------



## GumNaam

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432431150383960068
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432427074510364677
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432426950648283150


In sha Allah, praying for their victory with minimal casualties on both sides...Inna lilla hi wa inna ilayhi raji'oon for the martyrs, they are forever alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432434796228227077


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Green

Taliban should attack from the smaller routes where there may be less resistance


----------



## wali87

mr.green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431920076874158080
> Amrullah Saleh climbing mountain. Is he escaping?


This terrorist must be taken out at all costs and fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

mr.green said:


> Taliban should attack from the smaller routes where there may be less resistance


You seem to know better than Taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mr.Green

Taliban should bring more RPG and Grenades as the Northern Alliance fighters would be firing from protected positions and ambushes.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432706405245542410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432754593772052486

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Wow. This would shatter Indian dreams if the Taliban capture the last stronghold.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432765760649138178

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432765499620962307

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432750472646086656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432746117981249536

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

This needs to be wrapped up soon. But now I don't think Americans are going to get involved in this even though there are some in US Congress who want to 'recognize' the Panjshir resistance as the legit govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Meengla said:


> This needs to be wrapped up soon. But now I don't think Americans are going to get involved in this even though there are some in US Congress who want to 'recognize' the Panjshir resistance as the legit govt.



They publically said they wanna ethblish diplomatic relations with TB today


----------



## Meengla

Titanium100 said:


> They publically said they wanna ethblish diplomatic relations with TB today


Americans? Source please.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

A Propaganda video by Panjsheri puppets, no confirmation of Taliban casualties.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432787711904129025Another one.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432798488266297344Meanwhile, the Taliban seem confident.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432798892299538436

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Green

Zaki said:


> You seem to know better than Taliban


Thanks. I used to play war strategy game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Any updates on this situation? Youtube is filled with media from India and they all have one story to tell, logically that doesn't fit well with common sense. So any real updates will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

DJ_Viper said:


> Any updates on this situation? Youtube is filled with media from India and they all have one story to tell, logically that doesn't fit well with common sense. So any real updates will be appreciated.



Per this video (*in Urdu, presumably from a Pakistani*), here is what I understand. Panjshir Valley is surrounded and food, internet etc are blocked. Taliban control all the access points. Taliban are thinking of even bringing air assets. The Panjhsir Resistance (National Resistance Front, NFR) is trying to duplicate the old proven tactic of drawing Taliban into the valleys and then mowing them down from the mountains. Talibans are about 30 km from the capital Bazjrang. The NFR is getting support from Tajikistan through air routes. Taliban were estimating a week but now thing 2-3 days before the valley is taken. When the capital falls then A. Saleh and Ahmad Masood likely to fly to Tajikistan [they should not be allowed to escape!]
*This video appears to be more credible than other sources. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## m52k85




----------



## Meengla

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/09/01/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-live-updates/



*Taliban engaged in heavy fighting around last province outside its control*


Heavy fighting erupted in pockets of northern Afghanistan on Tuesday night in what may be some of the final clashes between Taliban and resistance fighters as the Islamist group tries to consolidate its hold on the country.

An official with the Panjshir Valley-based resistance movement said at least 17 of its fighters killed were but that more than twice that many Taliban fighters also died in the fighting. A Taliban official, however, told The Washington Post that at least one district has already fallen and that the last remaining resistance would soon be quashed.
Talks on a peaceful resolution to the standoff collapsed Monday. Amir Khan Muttaqi, a senior Taliban leader who has been negotiating with former government officials in Kabul, said Wednesday that the takeover was all but complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

so when 4 hours will finish ?


----------



## m52k85

Imran Khan said:


> so when 4 hours will finish ?


please route for peace, there has already been much bloodshed in Afghanistan. Thank you.


----------



## Titanium100

*GRAPHIC ******


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433092650647830528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

When you see a Japanese kei car being used as a troop carrier


----------



## Meengla

*No graphic pics please!! Show respect to the viewers but more importantly to the dead and their survivors. *

While this might be too early to say, I for one, never thought the Panjshir Resistance (NRF) had much of a chance unless big powers would get directly involved. Yes, in the past, they held out against the Soviets and then the Taliban of the 1990s but they had either powerful backers, or had land-access. This time, even if Tajikistan is helping, those conditions don't apply.

T*he Pajshiri Pappu and A. Saleh should NOT leave the battle alive! Even if something could be made up about their death. Or they will form some 'govt in exile' blah blah. They are, against impossible odds, leading thousands of lives to potential death while planning to escape should the heat comes to themselves.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Meengla said:


> *No graphic pics please!! Show respect to the viewers but more importantly to the dead and their survivors. *
> 
> While this might be too early to say, I for one, never thought the Panjshir Resistance (NRF) had much of a chance unless big powers would get directly involved. Yes, in the past, they held out against the Soviets and then the Taliban of the 1990s but they had either powerful backers, or had land-access. This time, even if Tajikistan is helping, those conditions don't apply.
> 
> T*he Pajshiri Pappu and A. Saleh should NOT leave the battle alive! Even if something could be made up about their death. Or they will form some 'govt in exile' blah blah. They are, against impossible odds, leading thousands of lives to potential death while planning to escape should the heat comes to themselves.*


The only possibility the Taliban could achieve this is if they are able to create an aerial blockade of sorts using MANPADS along all the routes out.

I would be surprised if they are smart enough to do that or have the required equipment. It is also possible that they have fled already at night.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

NA armed with Soviet Junk.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433111165526175745Advancing Taliban.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433107324403658758


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

This post was previously held by NA!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433088612413935616


PanzerKiel said:


> I saw this video several years ago.....


Yeah, the first one looks like an old one, just deleted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## >Secular<

I think Talib will not be able to capture Panjshir due to mountains, Before Talib and Russian in Past were failed.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432980968701403137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432963861137797125

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

India love with number 300 continues 
15 humvee tanks captured 
Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Howitzers towards Panjshir!.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433132001444474887

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> M777 howitzers towards Panjshir.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433132001444474887


I doubt US gave m777s to ANA. These look like some stock from surplus equipment.


----------



## SQ8

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> M777 howitzers towards Panjshir.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433132001444474887


The closest Hollywood analogy to the Taliban is John Mclane - they just Yippee ka yay their way into everything.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

>Secular< said:


> I think Talib will not be able to capture Panjshir due to mountains, Before Talib and Russian in Past were failed.



Don't be so sure. In past, Panjshir fighters had powerful backers. Not this time. And if Tajikistan is involved then so should Pakistan. Pakistani Army had crushed the TTP terrorists in similar terrain.

Washington Post is a responsible news outlet. They are covering this as front page / topmost story:



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/09/01/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-live-updates/



*Taliban presses into last unconquered province*


----------



## Gripen9

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> M777 howitzers towards Panjshir.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433132001444474887


These are old Russian D-30 122MM Howitzers.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Gripen9 said:


> These are old Russian D-30 122MM Howitzers.


You are right, some SM activists get carried away in the fog of war.


----------



## Meengla

This needs to be wrapped up asap, not that I see the White House getting into the fray directly anytime soon. But a lot of weapon manufactures and some foreign-funded lobbies would love to, again, see America gets dragged into Afghanistan. Also let's not forget: United States is OBSESSED with its Contain China policy and having an unstable Afghanistan and having another puppet regime, however small, could be better than nothing; China and Russia have been mentioned again and again by Biden and Blinken in the last few weeks when talking about Afghanistan. 









Why America Should Back the Taliban’s Enemies in Panjshir | National Review


Representative Mike Waltz describes his efforts to back anti-Taliban resistance fighters, in the absence of White House leadership.




www.nationalreview.com





*Why America Should Back the Taliban’s Enemies in Panjshir*

...
Representative Michael Waltz is working to change that mindset and is seeking support for the Panjshir resistance forces. That starts with legislative language he’s promoting to explicitly prohibit the administration from officially recognizing a Taliban-led government, and it encompasses a broader effort to marshal his congressional colleagues, foreign governments, and even the private sector to support anti-Taliban fighters in the Panjshir.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Meengla said:


> This needs to be wrapped up asap


We all hope so but highly unlikely, feel like the Indians are providing satellite imagery of the Taliban locations as well! Taliban friendly nations should do the same!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> We all hope so but highly unlikely, feel like the Indians are providing satellite imagery of the Taliban locations as well! Taliban friendly nations should do the same!



No doubt Pakistan, Iran, China and Russia are dealing with this very effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

>Secular< said:


> I think Talib will not be able to capture Panjshir due to mountains, Before Talib and Russian in Past were failed.



Whole of Afghanistan is mountaneous.

Previously, the Taliban maybe weren't too fussed about controlling whole of country due to maybe tribal thinking but this time around they want to fully rule the entirety of the nation.

They've gotten a lot of experience in the nearly 20-years of war fighting and dealing with other nations.

In my humble opinion, they're going to rise further and rule like CPC of China i.e. keep their head down, be neutral internationally and only concentrate on the development of their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

Lindsey Graham is *calling to supply satellite phones to the Panjshir resistance* because Taliban are destroying communication towers. 
You give an inch, and they take a yard! As soon a tiny 'resistance' is found, whether in Libya or Iraq or anywhere else--such as it was in Venezuela too recently, then the wheels are put into motion: Propaganda, covert operations, intelligence sharing, financial assistance. This has been done many times. And that's why I have been saying for days to wrap it up and eliminate the Panjshir Pappu while doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

Meengla said:


> Lindsey Graham is *calling to supply satellite phones to the Panjshir resistance* because Taliban are destroying communication towers.
> You give an inch, and they take a yard! As soon a tiny 'resistance' is found, whether in Libya or Iraq or anywhere else--such as it was in Venezuela too recently, then the wheels are put into motion: Propaganda, covert operations, intelligence sharing, financial assistance. This has been done many times. And that's why I have been saying for days to wrap it up and eliminate the Panjshir Pappu while doing so.



LOL like as if one valley will change the outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Dalit said:


> LOL like as if one valley will change the outcome.



Correct.
It is EXTREMELY dishonest to put faith in this futile resistance to replace in Kabul the much larger, better supplied, and determined battle hardened force like the Taliban especially when all land access is denied. Many innocent souls will be killed in the crossfire and many lives of fighters will be lost and, yes, Panjshir Valley will fall to the Taliban. But some people are determined to do that anyway by encouraging the Panjshiris.
Rep. Waltz, in the link I shared above, is even calling the Panjshir Pappu and A. Saleh as America's 'natural allies'. My God!! Had they not seen what happened just to the much better supported, 'natural allies' in Kabul??
Hopefully, Biden won't listen to these nutjobs. Part of all this is pure domestic politics with the 2022 elections in mind--bleed Biden and Democrats as much as you can. *BUT unfortunately this domestic tussle may introduce legislation in US Congress which would prevent America from pursuing its interests in Afghanistan.

No wonder the Chinese are catching up in many ways. They don't suffer from such issues where Lobbies and domestic political fights drive America's strategic policies in wrong ways.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.Green

Meengla said:


> Per this video (*in Urdu, presumably from a Pakistani*), here is what I understand. Panjshir Valley is surrounded and food, internet etc are blocked. Taliban control all the access points. Taliban are thinking of even bringing air assets. The Panjhsir Resistance (National Resistance Front, NFR) is trying to duplicate the old proven tactic of drawing Taliban into the valleys and then mowing them down from the mountains. Talibans are about 30 km from the capital Bazjrang. The NFR is getting support from Tajikistan through air routes. Taliban were estimating a week but now thing 2-3 days before the valley is taken. When the capital falls then A. Saleh and Ahmad Masood likely to fly to Tajikistan [they should not be allowed to escape!]
> *This video appears to be more credible than other sources. *


This is an important video. the Taliban might get trapped. They need to be careful and also secure the mountains to prevent ambushes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel




----------



## A1Kaid

Taliban will certainly capture this province. What will be interesting is if they arrest Amrullah Saleh and any members of the previous government there.


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> NA armed with Soviet Junk.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433111165526175745Advancing Taliban.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433107324403658758



After 2 decades of fighting NATO, these Panjshir security guards are no match for Taliban.


----------



## Reichmarshal

This whole myth of invincibility of panjshir n late Ahmad shah masud is nothing but a smoke screen n a pack of lies.
The only reason why panjshir was never conquered by the Soviets is that ahmad shah masud was playing both sides n had a tacit under standing with the Soviets, that's the reason why the Soviets during all their time in afg never even launched one meaningful operation to capture panjshir.
The main reason for the distrust between the mujahedeen n ahmad shah masood was this very reason.
Salang tunnel the main artry of soviet supply remained open throughout the Soviets occupation of afg and other than a few token operations ahmad shah masud did not do any thing to disrupt the Soviets.

So my brothers their is more to wt meets the eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Goritoes

SQ8 said:


> The closest Hollywood analogy to the Taliban is John Mclane - they just Yippee ka yay their way into everything.



Honestly they literally took all of Afghanistan by the same " Yipee Ka yay " attitude... I fear that the more Casualties Taliban will endure in Panjshir the more their fighters will be hard to restrain themselves on going on killing spree once the Province falls to Taliban, it will be a blood bath unless Saleh surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433328643976179714

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Whatever happen, Peace may prevail in Afghanistan.
Saleh and other trouble makers should flee or tried by Taliban no one cares. But Ahmad Masood should not go down like this. I mean anyone who have studied soviet afghan war would have a special place for his father. He was a brilliant Afghan commander whose legacy should become part of Afghan Nationalism. If his son goes down like this fighting against the most probable future government of Afghanistan, Then even his father work will be discredited for sure.
Nation Building is not just weapons armies and economy.
Archive of Legacy of Iconic people of the previous generations is the foundation for any nation.
Anyways he should take some sense and become part of the new government.
No Idea what are these panjshiris counting on.
Good or Bad IEA is a ground reality

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433346049507303425

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433326767410974730

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

According to Sputnik, Massoud said if the Taliban forms an inclusive government and guarantees equal rights to all Afghans, he will give up resistance in Panjshir.

The 32-year-old son of late Ahmad Shah Massoud has pledged to hold out against the Taliban from his stronghold in the Panjshir valley. The region is known for its natural defenses and was also held out against the Taliban when they ruled Afghanistan in 1996-2001.

In a recent Washington Post editorial, Ahmad Massoud said members of the Afghan military including some from the elite Special Forces units had rallied to his cause and he had appealed to some countries for help.

Several countries have been cautiously optimistic about the new leadership in Kabul and are seeking contact with the militants in an effort to avoid instability spilling over to neighboring ex-Soviet states.

The US messy withdrawal put an end to a futile two-decade-long war the United States waged in Afghanistan.

For now, the Taliban have vowed to respect the rights of women, seek good relations with other countries, and not to exact retribution on former members of the Afghan military. Many Afghans remain skeptical, however.









Massoud announces conditions for ending anti-Taliban resist.


TEHRAN, Sep. 02 (MNA) – Ahmad Massoud has announced his conditions for stopping the fight with the Taliban in Panjshir.




en.mehrnews.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

This is more than 24 hours old.. Taliban has refused any talks since yesterday.. The valley itself is about to fall as Taliban has seized a good junk of panjshir so there is nothing left to negotiate with.. Taliban will enter Bazark perhaps tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Titanium100 said:


> Taliban has refused any talks since yesterday..


Yeah,they are now pounding the valley with artillery.


Titanium100 said:


> The valley itself is about to fall


The Panjshir Valley is a natural fortress, will be glad if it *ALL* falls.


Titanium100 said:


> Taliban will enter Bazark perhaps tonight


The Taliban have surprised us in the past as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Yeah,they are now pounding the valley with artillery.
> 
> The Panjshir Valley is a natural fortress, will be glad if it *ALL* falls.
> 
> The Taliban have surprised us in the past as well.



Parian, shotul and some other districts are gone and everything is now in the middle and key Cities.. 

The Taliban were smart they did the same turkish cresent tactics the importance was first in taking mountain hill tops and outer flanks which is where the battle has focussed on rather than going in directly.. Which has put the rebels into melt because their entire tactics were out done and now TB will approach the cities..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Titanium100 said:


> Parian, shotul and some other districts are gone and everything is now in the middle and key Cities..


Any link will be appreciated to confirm the capture of these districts.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

*Some breakthrough news pouring in.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433361183340253188


https://sputniknews.com/asia/202109021083776878-taliban-reportedly-launches-offensive-in-panjshir-province-after-negotiations-with-resistance/


----------



## Salza

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> According to Sputnik, Massoud said if the Taliban forms an inclusive government and guarantees equal rights to all Afghans, he will give up resistance in Panjshir.



LMAO is this the only demand ? Talibans have been saying about an inclusive govt from day first so whats the bottleneck ? more representation ? I believe, he wants a face saving exit from the inevitable take over

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

NA posts on the hills were pounded and destroyed by the Taliban.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433326439420645378

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

He can keep Mohsin Dawar type advise with himself. Its no Ghani baba anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Any link will be appreciated to confirm the capture of these districts.
> View attachment 774972




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433166085986168832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432999848354238465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433082641310433280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433372164170809350

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433363035385700352

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433166085986168832
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432999848354238465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433082641310433280
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433372164170809350
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433363035385700352


Bro, I appreciate your efforts to collate all these tweets together to make your case. However, as some see the situation is still fluid and moving both ways at the moment. I would appreciate it if there are any official links as well. Thanks


----------



## Titanium100

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Bro, I appreciate your efforts to collate all these tweets together to make your case. However, as some see the situation is still fluid and moving both ways at the moment. I would appreciate it if there are any official links as well. Thanks



These are with videos from Pro-TB sources from the frontline directly..


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433378100574892044


----------



## RealNapster

Salza said:


> Its no Ghani baba anymore



Ghani Baba was a different man, died years ago.


----------



## Vapnope

Panjshir resistance can hold for a while but they cannot change status quo in Kabul. Taliban will lose a lot of men and material if they forcefully enter Panjshir. Both sides should sit together to avoid the bloodshed.


----------



## Salza

Vapnope said:


> Taliban will lose a lot of men and material if they forcefully enter Panjshir.



who told you that ?


----------



## Vapnope

Salza said:


> who told you that ?


The valley has a narrow entry with resistance holding the vantage points which makes it difficult for invading party to capture place. Russian tried everything with their helicopters and artillery yet failed to capture it. This won't be a walk in the park for Taliban.


----------



## Salza

p.s. they have all the time in the world to break in slowly and at will...they will force the massoud group to come out from their hiding den. talibans are in no hurry. They have turned out to be master strategists lately.


Vapnope said:


> The valley has a narrow entry with resistance holding the vantage points which makes it difficult for invading party to capture place. Russian tried everything with their helicopters and artillery yet failed to capture it. This won't be a walk in the park for Taliban.


Talibans knows this. That is why they have surrounded the valley from all directions and one by one they are taking up Masood group's check points. You are underestimating Talibans fighting skills where as over estimating Masood grp credentials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mudas777

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> View attachment 774963
> 
> 
> According to Sputnik, Massoud said if the Taliban forms an inclusive government and guarantees equal rights to all Afghans, he will give up resistance in Panjshir.
> 
> The 32-year-old son of late Ahmad Shah Massoud has pledged to hold out against the Taliban from his stronghold in the Panjshir valley. The region is known for its natural defenses and was also held out against the Taliban when they ruled Afghanistan in 1996-2001.
> 
> In a recent Washington Post editorial, Ahmad Massoud said members of the Afghan military including some from the elite Special Forces units had rallied to his cause and he had appealed to some countries for help.
> 
> Several countries have been cautiously optimistic about the new leadership in Kabul and are seeking contact with the militants in an effort to avoid instability spilling over to neighboring ex-Soviet states.
> 
> The US messy withdrawal put an end to a futile two-decade-long war the United States waged in Afghanistan.
> 
> For now, the Taliban have vowed to respect the rights of women, seek good relations with other countries, and not to exact retribution on former members of the Afghan military. Many Afghans remain skeptical, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massoud announces conditions for ending anti-Taliban resist.
> 
> 
> TEHRAN, Sep. 02 (MNA) – Ahmad Massoud has announced his conditions for stopping the fight with the Taliban in Panjshir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.mehrnews.com




He is playing games on behalf of few other nations whose back sides are on fire. Setting up conditions which doomed to fail. First he was asking post of foreign minister and 6 governors seats and now this. Time have moved on its not 1990's instead of thinking for his country he is still playing the spoilers game. Taliban should take the area by force and don't let any one to escape and put an end to this fitna once for all so Afghanistan can move forward as one nation and peace prevails.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> But Ahmad Masood should not go down like this. I mean anyone who have studied soviet afghan war would have a special place for his father. He was a brilliant Afghan commander whose legacy should become part of Afghan Nationalism. If his son goes down like this fighting against the most probable future government of Afghanistan, Then even his father work will be discredited for sure.
> Nation Building is not just weapons armies and economy.
> Archive of Legacy of Iconic people of the previous generations is the foundation for any nation.



Nations are forged after wars which settle festering disputes between various factions inside the borders, followed by peace. That happened in the America after the Civil War, for example.

Ahmad Shah Massoud HAD to be made a hero because every country which starts after a war--such as after the toppling of Taliban--need heroes. And so we see his pics. Maybe he earned it to an extent. But giving the same value to his Pappu Son at the expense of Massoud senior's brothers is unfair. Massoud Jr. explicitly asked for foreign help--something not new to Afghan 'leaders' if you go to the mid 1970s onwards--and that shows the caliber of the leader he is. He has, in fact, risked the lives of tens of thousands of people in a future war! He should be eliminated to prevent a futile resistance.

*But a big news is that Pentagon looks it's 'possible' to work with the Taliban against 'terrorism'. Shows you where the American direction is likely to be...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433378100574892044


So they are basically calling for a foreign sponsored terrorist entity within Afghanistan.


----------



## Meengla

*Mods: Please merge the Panjshir Valley related threads? They are fairly similar, I think.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MH.Yang

The Taliban should not accept negotiations. If all Taliban cities are obtained through negotiation, it will leave big trouble in the future. Moreover, this man used the resistance movement to obtain political capital, and the Taliban should to thoroughly Chase to the end, just like the Soviet Union chasing gorchak. Send him to court for trial and hang him. Otherwise, someone will imitatevt him later.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Meengla

Even the Al Jazeera guy is puzzled by the demands made by the Panjshir resistance. He is wondering why such huge demands such as wanting ONE THIRD of the share of the central govt, while the resistance now has no big backing and are surrounded.
*Massoud Jr. MUST pay the ultimate price for putting so many lives in danger for a futile cause! His death will close the option for future resistance based on the 'Massoud' name and for the potential for a 'govt in exile'.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SD 10

Meengla said:


> Even the Al Jazeera guy is puzzled by the demands made by the Panjshir resistance. He is wondering why such huge demands such as wanting ONE THIRD of the share of the central govt, while the resistance now has no big backing and are surrounded.
> *Massoud Jr. MUST pay the ultimate price for putting so many lives in danger for a futile cause! His death will close the option for future resistance based on the 'Massoud' name and for the potential for a 'govt in exile'.*


he must be hanged! No other way around it!


----------



## nangyale

SD 10 said:


> he must be hanged! No other way around it!


Hanging him openly will only create further howls from his supporters both in the East and west. Remember that was what A.Saleh was banking on, would happen to A.Ghani. 
I believe he should be disappeared, that way one can gleam as much intelligence from him as is possible while claiming at the same time that he must have escaped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

this battle will have to be concluded before the snows come, which might be in under a month, if the issue is to be resolved.

also, if you break down Soviet attempts to take this valley, it was a lot of poor planning and poor strategy, with advances in the valley floor. Assault over the mountains is probably the only way to go; probably with snipers and long range mortars. This is where those night vision googles, thermal scopes, and ATVs may come into play.

insertion of talib special forces by helicopter could sabotage key infrastructure and act as spotters for drone or A-29 strikes on opposition artillery and command posts, to allow a defeat in detail strategy.

reinforcing the other provinces and the borders/supply lines is also a must, as old allies of the Panjahiris may get ideas (rebellion) or get foreign funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Merge different threads on Panjshir valley battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

nangyale said:


> Hanging him openly will only create further howls from his supporters both in the East and west. Remember that was what A.Saleh was banking on, would happen to A.Ghani.
> I believe he should be disappeared, that way one can gleam as much intelligence from him as is possible while claiming at the same time that he must have escaped.



Yup. Eliminate him in 'the fog of war'. Happens all the time in wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HalfMoon

No Compromise. Taliban should just get rid of these people from Afghanistan. Afghanistan is is the land of the Pushtuns. Tajiks and Uzbeks should leave to their respective countries in Central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SD 10

MH.Yang said:


> The Taliban should not accept negotiations. If all Taliban cities are obtained through negotiation, it will leave big trouble in the future. Moreover, this man used the resistance movement to obtain political capital, and the Taliban should to thoroughly Chase to the end, just like the Soviet Union chasing gorchak. Send him to court for trial and hang him. Otherwise, someone will imitatevt him later.


yeah, someone needs to be made an example for others.... right now all of Afghanistan except panjshir has fallen quite easily. Their loyalties are still to be tested!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

SIPRA said:


> Merge different threads on Panjshir valley battle.



Yes. Please merge! There are TWO active, busy threads about this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Meengla said:


> Yup. Eliminate him in 'the fog of war'. Happens all the time in wars.


And since he is so desperate for this war, it's only fair he reaps it's full rewards. I-e disappearing in the thick of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Pakistan should step in there and read them the riot act. Tell the rebels that the war is over, and if they don't disarm very bad things will happen to them. It is in Pakistan's interest to have total peace in afghanistan.


----------



## Meengla

nangyale said:


> And since he is so desperate for this war, it's only fair he reaps it's full rewards.



Yup! Ahmad Massoud Jr said something like 'I am the son of Ahmad Shah Massoud and surrender is not in my blood!' Give him his wish! 

Just saw an interview of a Kabul University lecturer. A smart young man. Had and still had a lot of stake in the old order which just collapsed. Even he is seeing that eventually the civilians will suffer in Panjshir in this futile 'cause'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

We need to see Amrullah Saleh hang from a rope

That Modi can't be allowed to survive


For all that's been said about the ISI if they don't finish him then what's the point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Meengla said:


> Yup! Ahmad Massoud Jr said something like 'I am the son of Ahmad Shah Massoud and surrender is not in my blood!' Give him his wish!
> 
> Just saw an interview of a Kabul University lecturer. A smart young man. Had and still had a lot of stake in the old order which just collapsed. Even he is seeing that eventually the civilians will suffer in Panjshir in this futile 'cause'.


This guy is being primed to become the sacrificial lamb by A.Saleh the same way he wished Ghani will become. 

I just hope that the IEA does a more clever act of disappearing them both rather than giving the propagandists more ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

nangyale said:


> I just hope that the IEA does a more clever act of disappearing them both rather than giving the propagandists more ammunition.



Absolutely. Both Massoud Jr and Saleh need to be tackled quietly. No need to make 'martyrs' out of those two who will eventually have the bloods of hundreds, if not thousands, on their hands for launching a futile war whose ONLY chance for survival was some major power getting directly involved. 

BTW, it was my fear that Americans, soon after the withdrawal, would start supporting the Panjshir resistance, but by all indications so far, Americans are looking forward to work with the Taliban in some capacity; as horrible the Kabul Airport suicide bombing was-- it was a gain for the Taliban!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

Meengla said:


> Absolutely. Both Massoud Jr and Saleh need to be tackled quietly. No need to make 'martyrs' out of those two who will eventually have the bloods of hundreds, if not thousands, on their hands for launching a futile war whose ONLY chance for survival was some major power getting directly involved.
> 
> BTW, it was my fear that Americans, soon after the withdrawal, would start supporting the Panjshir resistance, but by all indications so far, Americans are looking forward to work with the Taliban in some capacity; as horrible the Kabul Airport suicide bombing was-- it was a gain for the Taliban!!


I was watching David Petraeus being interviewed by the BBC yesterday and he was asked about Panjshir, his response was, (which I summarise)how can we start another war with the Taliban when we just disengaged from one.

So no the Americans are not going to help, it's just A.Sale leading the Bacha up the garden path to his slaughter.


MystryMan said:


> What does it say?


Nothing related to this thread, don't know why it was even posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Meengla said:


> Nations are forged after wars which settle festering disputes between various factions inside the borders, followed by peace. That happened in the America after the Civil War, for example.
> 
> Ahmad Shah Massoud HAD to be made a hero because every country which starts after a war--such as after the toppling of Taliban--need heroes. And so we see his pics. Maybe he earned it to an extent. But giving the same value to his Pappu Son at the expense of Massoud senior's brothers is unfair. Massoud Jr. explicitly asked for foreign help--something not new to Afghan 'leaders' if you go to the mid 1970s onwards--and that shows the caliber of the leader he is. He has, in fact, risked the lives of tens of thousands of people in a future war! He should be eliminated to prevent a futile resistance.
> 
> *But a big news is that Pentagon looks it's 'possible' to work with the Taliban against 'terrorism'. Shows you where the American direction is likely to be...*


He should not discredit his Father's name by sitting on the wrong side. Thats what my point is. 
If Masood was a recognised hero, deserving or not, He should remain a hero rather then disputed by actions of his unexperienced 32 years old son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> He should not discredit his Father's name by sitting on the wrong side. Thats what my point is.
> If Masood was a recognised hero, deserving or not, He should remain a hero rather then disputed by actions of his unexperienced 32 years old son.


Massoud was a recognised Hero for the NA which latter became ANA, not for the whole of Afghanistan. 
Also the dead don't get any say in the affairs of the living.


HAIDER said:


> Manzoor Pasteen and NA .... look more deeply, you will understand the game behind the scene .Most recent picture ... Dawar split away from PDM and announce a new party ....
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @HRK


That tweet says nothing about anything including the NA.
It just says "Today evening with our beloved leader. Our struggle the nation's struggle"

Where are you quoting all the other details from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

nangyale said:


> That tweet says nothing about anything including the NA.
> It just says "Today evening with our beloved leader. Our struggle the nation's struggle"
> 
> Where are you quoting all the other details from?


He was not translating the tweet but was trying to establish the link between the split of PTM and the situation in Afghanistan


----------



## Meengla

nangyale said:


> the dead don't get any say in the affairs of the living.



Interesting quotes.

As for Massoud Sr. getting the status of a 'national hero' in Afghanistan--it was an exaggerated profile based solely on the fact that the Northern Alliance, riding on the back of American troops after 9/11, 'conquered' Kabul. You know--the winner writes the history, right? Except in that case the 'winner' didn't win on its own--it was confined to a tiny pocket of resistance against a rag tag Taliban of the 90s despite the winner being backed by several external powers.
Some jokes of history--but they are facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nangyale

HRK said:


> He was not translating the tweet but was trying to establish the link between the split of PTM and the situation in Afghanistan


Okay, got it.
So I will ask, do you think there's a connection between the two events?
I am not very up-to-date on the PTM affairs.


----------



## HRK

nangyale said:


> Okay, got it.
> So I will ask, do you think there's a connection between the two events?
> I am not very up-to-date on the PTM affairs.


Actually the rifts b/w the 2 factions were in existence from day one Moshin Dawar and his faction was more interested to contest election, while Pashteen faction was oppose to this idea .... in the end Moshin contested the election without the support of Pashteen.

The Only thing which kept them together was the fundings and relatively week political standing of Moshin Dawar in National politics and at International forums. Pahteen was promoted more as compare to Moshin while Moshin Dawar and Ali Wazir were active to gain their political space which they eventually got, allegedly they were the main characters who used to plan protest and attacks on Security check posts in former Tribal Areas. 

Recently both factions had some issue over financial operation within the party so in the end the split of PTM is more related to clash of personal and Financial Interests of Moshin Dawar and Manzoor Pashteen, but I still believe that these faction could get reunite if some sponsor want a merger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

SIPRA said:


> Who knows? May be, he has already left for some safe place.



I agree... He is probably hiding in London or Germany delivering pizza right now fighting his war on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Sanity should prevail. Both should negotiate. Of Taliban give panjshiris more than size, they shall agree. Similarly, hazaras and Shias should be well accommodated. 
More and more clemency is the answer.


----------



## blueazure

Vapnope said:


> The valley has a narrow entry with resistance holding the vantage points which makes it difficult for invading party to capture place. Russian tried everything with their helicopters and artillery yet failed to capture it.



dont you think the talis know this fact !?

LOL


----------



## Pappa Alpha

He could have been a governor and worked towards peace. Now he will either hang or flee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

The Fall of Panjshir will be the final nail in the coffin of the Northern Alliance.


----------



## Vapnope

blueazure said:


> dont you think the talis know this fact !?
> 
> LOL


So did the British about Rommel plans. Like i said, this won't be a walkover for taliban hence the patience so far.


----------



## nangyale

HRK said:


> Actually the rift b/w the 2 factions were in existence from day one Moshin Dawar was and his faction was more interested to contest election while Pashteen faction was oppose to it .... in the end Moshin contested the election without the support of Pashteen.
> 
> The Only thing which kept them together was the fundings and relatively week political standing of Moshin Dawar in National politics and Internal forums. Pahteen was more promoted as compare to Moshin while Dawar and Wazir were active to gain their political space which they did eventually got.
> 
> Recently both factions had some issue over financial operation within party so in the end the split of PTM is more related to clash of personal and Financial Interests of Moshin Dawar and Pashteen, but I still believe that these faction get reunite if some sponsor want the merger.


Thanks for that informative post.

So when the meat is gone the dogs will fight for the bones. 

Still it's not something related to the situation in Panjshir. So let's not digress from the topic at hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SaadH

Vapnope said:


> The valley has a narrow entry with resistance holding the vantage points which makes it difficult for invading party to capture place. Russian tried everything with their helicopters and artillery yet failed to capture it. This won't be a walk in the park for Taliban.



Russians failed to capture it because they didn't want to capture it, Masood was on their payroll and double crossing everyone else...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

SaadH said:


> Russians failed to capture it because they didn't want to capture it, Masood was on their payroll and double crossing everyone else...


Also they assaulted on foot against opposition in ambush positions. The Soviets also hadn’t planned for the weather.

Masood should be more reasonable with his demand; 3-5% representation for the panjshiri people specifically and 30% representatives from amongst the spectrum of Tajik people Would be more reasonable. To have the kind of autonomy where the central government can’t ask who is coming or going to Panjshir is just a prelude to succession as well as not being disarmed. They should be allowed to keep the arms to defend themselves but not heavy military arms. Hope he sees reason and ends this peacefully and quickly before more lives are lost needlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aziqbal

please no more fighting 

deaths must be avoided at all costs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

SaadH said:


> Russians failed to capture it because they didn't want to capture it, Masood was on their payroll and double crossing everyone else...


Incorrect. Russian lost soldiers and equipment fighting Ahmad shah Massoud. He is still a revered figure by our official stance.


----------



## GumNaam

Titanium100 said:


> This is more than 24 hours old.. Taliban has refused any talks since yesterday.. The valley itself is about to fall as Taliban has seized a good junk of panjshir so there is nothing left to negotiate with.. Taliban will enter Bazark perhaps tonight


breaking news: pappu masood junior and his boyfriend amrula saley have put forth new conditions for cooperation and acceptance of the new Taliban government:
1. taliban will let them live
2. taliban will let them wear shoes
3. taliban will let them have food & water
4. taliban will let them keep the clothes on their backs

they are really scratching the bottom of the barrel tryin' to get some face saving!!! 


aziqbal said:


> please no more fighting
> 
> deaths must be avoided at all costs


man shut the fck up, you've been celebrating taliban deaths and have been a big advocate of the u.s. & its cronies attacking China so enough with your crocodile tears. defeated little brown nosin' uncle tom!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SQ8

aziqbal said:


> please no more fighting
> 
> deaths must be avoided at all costs


Would be ok with an area in Afghanistan where another neighbor will Terrorists against Pakistan?


----------



## casual

They were offered peace but they choose war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

*Taliban and Afghan rebels claim heavy casualties in fighting over Panjshir Valley*
ReutersPublished September 2, 2021 - Updated about 6 hours ago
Facebook Count
Twitter Share
28





Afghan resistance movement and anti-Taliban uprising forces patrol on a hilltop in Darband area in Anaba district, Panjshir province on September 1. — AFP
Taliban forces and fighters loyal to local leader Ahmad Massoud fought in Afghanistan's Panjshir Valley on Thursday, with each side saying it had inflicted heavy casualties in recent days of combat in the last province resisting Taliban rule.
Following the fall of Kabul on August 15, several thousand fighters from local militias and the remnants of army and special forces units have massed in Panjshir.
Under the leadership of Ahmad Massoud, son of a former Mujahideen commander, they have been holding out in the province, a steep valley that makes attacks from outside difficult.
Efforts to negotiate a settlement appear to have broken down, with each side blaming the other for the failure of talks as the Taliban prepared to announce a government.

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid said the group's fighters had entered Panjshir and taken control of some territory.
“We started operations after negotiation with the local armed group failed,” he said. “They suffered heavy losses.”
However, a spokesman for the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan, a grouping of rebels, said it had full control of all passes and entrances and had driven back efforts to take Shotul district at the entrance to the valley.
“The enemy made multiple attempts to enter Shotul from Jabul-Saraj, and failed each time,” he said, referring to a town in the neighbouring Parwan province.

The spokesman said NRFA forces had also killed large numbers of Taliban fighters on two fronts since clashes first broke out earlier in the week.
“It has been proven to the other side that they cannot resolve this issue through war,” the spokesman said in reference to the Taliban's losses.
Both sides provided varying figures for the other's casualties, without offering evidence. It was not possible to verify the numbers of fighters on either side killed.
The Taliban say the Panjshir Valley is surrounded on all four sides and a rebel victory is impossible. The rebels say they will refuse to surrender.


----------



## SaadH

Vapnope said:


> Incorrect. Russian lost soldiers and equipment fighting Ahmad shah Massoud. He is still a revered figure by our official stance.



Might be yours but he was well known to sell his services to the highest bidder, once he lost his Russian benefactors, he ran to Indians and acquired their patronage especially after Taliban's rise in the 90's...He told Indians to help him fight the Taliban and Indians inquired what's in it for them and he said Taliban are Pro Pakistan...

He was a snake and Pakistanis should be thankful he was eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

casual said:


> They were offered peace but they choose war.


yeah apparently amrula saley convinced pappu masood junior that war is EXACTLY like that first shooter pubg game he used to play in uk and france! little pappu junior has found out the hard way that this shit's real while his adopted daddy amrula saley ran the fck away with his tail between his legs!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## powastick

Taliban mountain proficiency should have advantage over years of fighting the Americans. It just a matter of when.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmlaHashim

Panjshir Keyboard warriors are claiming that they have captured Charikar, capital of Parwan Province and also Salang district of Parwan. Is their any truth to this claim?


----------



## nahtanbob

Meengla said:


> This needs to be wrapped up asap, not that I see the White House getting into the fray directly anytime soon. But a lot of weapon manufactures and some foreign-funded lobbies would love to, again, see America gets dragged into Afghanistan. Also let's not forget: United States is OBSESSED with its Contain China policy and having an unstable Afghanistan and having another puppet regime, however small, could be better than nothing; China and Russia have been mentioned again and again by Biden and Blinken in the last few weeks when talking about Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why America Should Back the Taliban’s Enemies in Panjshir | National Review
> 
> 
> Representative Mike Waltz describes his efforts to back anti-Taliban resistance fighters, in the absence of White House leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalreview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why America Should Back the Taliban’s Enemies in Panjshir*
> 
> ...
> Representative Michael Waltz is working to change that mindset and is seeking support for the Panjshir resistance forces. That starts with legislative language he’s promoting to explicitly prohibit the administration from officially recognizing a Taliban-led government, and it encompasses a broader effort to marshal his congressional colleagues, foreign governments, and even the private sector to support anti-Taliban fighters in the Panjshir.
> ...



out of curiosity when Pakistani army could not govern Pakistan properly why would they do any better job with Afghanistan ? @Meengla


----------



## sal29

nahtanbob said:


> out of curiosity when Pakistani army could not govern Pakistan properly why would they do any better job with Afghanistan ? @Meengla



Do elaborate. What exactly Pakistani army is not able to govern (keeping in mind that its not the job of the army to govern its civil government that does the governing) but I guess you were not taught that in American public school system.

P.S: This doesn't mean I agree with Pakistani army interfering in Afghanistan.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Seems like the Taliban have made great progress overnight, cant post the graphic contents.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433706878916337664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433529722860826625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433506671222050823

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SD 10

again i must say... both amrullah and ahmed masood should die in panjshir otherwise taliban control of afghanistan wont be rigid!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433719902540554245

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433717949861355520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433659779747041280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Seems like the Taliban have made great progress overnight, cant post the graphic contents.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433706878916337664
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433529722860826625
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433506671222050823


that's T55


----------



## Meengla

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Seems like the Taliban have made great progress overnight, cant post the graphic contents.



Keep us posted. Thanks.
Generally, Taliban leadership don't make as much tall claims as their opponents do. So the Taliban claim of military gain are more credible to me than the Indian-originated Panjshir resistance claims like '300 Taliban killed'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> Keep us posted. Thanks.
> Generally, Taliban leadership don't make as much tall claims as their opponents do. So the Taliban claim of military gain are more credible to me than the Indian-originated Panjshir resistance claims like '300 Taliban killed'.



I believe that Taliban are doing some very selective types of limited attacks, instead of going Blitzkrieg, in the hope, that at any stage, resistance forces, loosing hope, surrender. To me, it seem to be appropriate policy, in order to avoid too much unnecessary bloodshed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

nahtanbob said:


> out of curiosity when Pakistani army could not govern Pakistan properly why would they do any better job with Afghanistan ? @Meengla



Let's not derail this thread. We can discuss these when the dust settles down. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Pakistan's Indus News latest coverage of the Panjshir conflict. Notice that even though Pakistan's interest lies in the Taliban getting the situation under control in one way or another, the coverage by this Pakistani media is balanced. And now contrast this with the Indian media's coverage of this conflict--shameful and full of lies!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meliodas

Amrullah Saleh fled Panjshir: Reports | International - Times of India Videos


Former Afghanistan Vice-President Amrullah Saleh is reported to have fled to Tajikistan with the commanders of Panjshir. It is being said that it could be a strategic move.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## Arulmozhi Varman

Seems the thread starter or the mods changes the title of Panjshir falling in 4 hours. It's been now a week. It's on the side of Taliban now to agree for a peaceful transition without bloodshed.


----------



## Titanium100

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Seems the thread starter or the mods changes the title of Panjshir falling in 4 hours. It's been now a week. It's on the side of Taliban now to agree for a peaceful transition without bloodshed.



Panjshir has fallen more or less now it took 3 days. Saleh has fled to Tajikstan reports came in 2 hours ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Seems the thread starter or the mods changes the title of Panjshir falling in 4 hours. It's been now a week. It's on the side of Taliban now to agree for a peaceful transition without bloodshed.


Pajeet, the title was 4 hours ultimatum of surrender not of falling. This is not an Indian media website.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

The early part of this Al Jazeera video shows a town--the only entry point town into Panjshir Valley-- which was in the NRF control on Tuesday has fallen to the Taliban since then. I trust Al Jazeera coverage.


----------



## araz

nahtanbob said:


> out of curiosity when Pakistani army could not govern Pakistan properly why would they do any better job with Afghanistan ? @Meengla


Bhai. 
It is not the fact that the army has never governed well. In fact Pakistan has seen a lot of stability under army rule. There have been 2 major problems. The army has with the exception of Bhutto not carried out a sweep and culling of thieves like Zardari and Ganja shareef and in its own ranks. This has allowed the same old faces to wash away their sins and come in with a cleaner image. This is what has harmed the politics more than anything else. 
Under a political government public decides the fate of crooks like Zardari and Nawaz Shareef but it needs someone at the top to be efficient at running affairs.
As to the role of Army anywhere in the world including in India it is a pressure group. Just like any pressure group it has its own perceptions regarding where money should be spent. The deep state in the US is a combination of the armed forces defence intelligence agencies and defence conglomerate. Pakisgan does not have that but the army still wants to "manage" affairs in the background. This is true for many other countries in the world.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

We never forgot the Shia massacre by Masoud in Afshar Neighborhood of Kabul. I hope Taliban wins the battle preferably peacefuly. I hear, wherever Taliban goes, Shias are safe. Not from a second hand source but from Afghan Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SD 10

Meliodas said:


> Amrullah Saleh fled Panjshir: Reports | International - Times of India Videos
> 
> 
> Former Afghanistan Vice-President Amrullah Saleh is reported to have fled to Tajikistan with the commanders of Panjshir. It is being said that it could be a strategic move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


if true than bad development... he should have died there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

SD 10 said:


> if true than bad development... he should have died there!


He will be insignificant if the world starts recognising new Afghan Government… but yeah it means the war in Afghanistan is not over yet…


----------



## Windjammer

Breaking News.

Taliban claim that Panjshir has fallen and under their control now.
There are reports that both Amar Saleh and Ahmed Masood have escaped to Tajikistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salza

Breaking: panshir has fallen too. Ahmed Masood has escaped into Tajikistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433824549452275712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433820820074270720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433820246746488833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433818168439476262

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433815212570841090

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

araz said:


> Bhai.
> It is not the fact that the army has never governed well. In fact Pakistan has seen a lot of stability under army rule. There have been 2 major problems. The army has with the exception of Bhutto not carried out a sweep and culling of thieves like Zardari and Ganja shareef and in its own ranks. This has allowed the same old faces to wash away their sins and come in with a cleaner image. This is what has harmed the politics more than anything else.
> Under a political government public decides the fate of crooks like Zardari and Nawaz Shareef but it needs someone at the top to be efficient at running affairs.
> As to the role of Army anywhere in the world including in India it is a pressure group. Just like any pressure group it has its own perceptions regarding where money should be spent. The deep state in the US is a combination of the armed forces defence intelligence agencies and defence conglomerate. Pakisgan does not have that but the army still wants to "manage" affairs in the background. This is true for many other countries in the world.
> A


Nawaz and zardari both propped up by army
Army itself is corrupt


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433828984366804996

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

So Saleh and the Panjshir Pappu managed to escape. Not a surprise there. A helicopter was ready for them all the time. But disappointed that Tajikistan is hosting such losers. Going forward, if Tajikistan wants trade benefits from a new Afghanistan then it should hand these people over to the Taliban govt. These Haramkhors had no chance of winning minus strong external support and should have known that several days ago. But they slaughtered a lot of theirs and Taliban lives for some unachievable 'glory'. HARAMKHORS have blood on their hands!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pappa Alpha

ziaulislam said:


> Nawaz and zardari both propped up by army
> Army itself is corrupt


Topic


----------



## nahtanbob

araz said:


> Bhai.
> It is not the fact that the army has never governed well. In fact Pakistan has seen a lot of stability under army rule. There have been 2 major problems. The army has with the exception of Bhutto not carried out a sweep and culling of thieves like Zardari and Ganja shareef and in its own ranks. This has allowed the same old faces to wash away their sins and come in with a cleaner image. This is what has harmed the politics more than anything else.
> Under a political government public decides the fate of crooks like Zardari and Nawaz Shareef but it needs someone at the top to be efficient at running affairs.
> As to the role of Army anywhere in the world including in India it is a pressure group. Just like any pressure group it has its own perceptions regarding where money should be spent. The deep state in the US is a combination of the armed forces defence intelligence agencies and defence conglomerate. Pakisgan does not have that but the army still wants to "manage" affairs in the background. This is true for many other countries in the world.
> A



the deep state in USA does not dictate policy. they try to influence in an ad hoc manner. at the end of the day President pulls out of Saigon or Kabul. the deep state goes along. the deep state does not finance politicians or influence politics. prior to 9/11 they could care less about Afghanistan. they are no views on whether abortion is legal, gay marriage is okay, what the top marginal tax bracket is. I think you get the point.

sorry for derailing the thread


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Celebrations have started in Kabul.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433832145081016328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433832269454712846

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433833725972791296Credible sources confirming the fall of Panjshir.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433831548722294785

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Verve

Let there be peace now .. with this rebellion crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Verve said:


> Let there be peace now .. with this rebellion crushed.


There are still some pockets of resistance!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433833867165769735

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Verve said:


> Let there be peace now .. with this rebellion crushed.


I doubt it, the insurgency will move to Tajikistan... There has been alot of retreat by ANA there... It's the next launching pad for India and NA... Heard the french are also taking interest.... Time to force Russia and China into arm twisting Tajikistan.... Before the cowards run to India ( most probably ) or France ( also probable )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433838042545106950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Windjammer said:


> Breaking News.
> 
> Taliban claim that Panjshir has fallen and under their control now.
> There are reports that both Amar Saleh and Ahmed Masood have escaped to Tajikistan.





Meengla said:


> So Saleh and the Panjshir Pappu managed to escape. Not a surprise there. A helicopter was ready for them all the time. But disappointed that Tajikistan is hosting such losers. Going forward, if Tajikistan wants trade benefits from a new Afghanistan then it should hand these people over to the Taliban govt. These Haramkhors had no chance of winning minus strong external support and should have known that several days ago. But they slaughtered a lot of theirs and Taliban lives for some unachievable 'glory'. HARAMKHORS have blood on their hands!!!





Verve said:


> Let there be peace now .. with this rebellion crushed.



Amen. Let their be peace for sure after this.

I'm just angry as @Meengla bhai said that Tajikistan is hosting Amrullah and Maqsood they purposefully sent their men to the slaughter house trying to be GI Joe hero's and in the end they ran away like cowards, may they die a thousand deaths. Now we pray and give glad tidings the Afghan's can collect themselves and build a strong nation; if any nation on earth deserves peace and praise for its resilience it's the Afghans I bow my head in humility to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

PakFactor said:


> Amen. Let their be peace for sure after this.
> 
> I'm just angry as @Meengla bhai said that Tajikistan is hosting Amrullah and Maqsood they purposefully sent their men to the slaughter house trying to be GI Joe hero's and in the end they ran away like cowards, may they die a thousand deaths. Now we pray and give glad tidings the Afghan's can collect themselves and build a strong nation; if any nation on earth deserves peace and praise for its resilience it's the Afghans I bow my head in humility to them.


Is there a Tajik wet dream of possible conquering of Tajik majority areas of Afghanistan ?


----------



## Meengla

How can the Taliban not eventually prevail against the Panjshiris?? Their Supreme Leader Haibutullah, who is their equivalent of the President of the United States or the Prime Minister of Pakistan, himself put his own son on 'suicide' bombing mission and lost his son!!! And when they announce 'amnesty' then they have actually shown that despite having the means to do mass slaughters. 
You can hate them, you can ridicule them, you can disagree with their tribal 'Islam', but, boy they are a different breed of human beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakFactor

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Is there a Tajik wet dream of possible conquering of Tajik majority areas of Afghanistan ?



No idea but that Russian concubine Emomali Rahmon needs to mend his ways while Russia and China aren't having any issue dealing with Taliban he's acting as more of a nuisance than anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> No idea but that Russian concubine Emomali Rahmon needs to mend his ways while Russia and China aren't having any issue dealing with Taliban he's acting as more of a nuisance than anything.



It's probably more like not 'betraying' your own ethnic brothers. You know such things are written down hard for history. Pakistanis still remember the names like 'Mir Jafar' and 'Mir Sadiq' from the centuries ago as sold-out Muslim figures to the British.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

ghazi52 said:


> They need your help.
> 
> View attachment 772620


Yeh 2 bachay ghalti sei border cross kar gae thay Afghan army k general khud inehin border pei chorrnay aye... Pakistani awam Afghan Army ka dil sei shukriya ada karti hai.....


----------



## >Secular<

ghazi52 said:


> *He promised an "organized resistance" to Taliban rule. Now he wants U.S. help to lead that fight.*



So they do not need ammunition, petrol and money for fight?
You still think Talib are fighting without money, petrol or ammunition? You still think their weapons are Soviet era?
If you think so, i will say you are just a lol.
All Afghan neighboring countries are providing them money, weapons and logistic support.
You think Talib are poor people who with ugly dressing, are fighting just for Allah?
You are Lol
Have you ever checked the cost of weapons they have?


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Thing is both sides are playing the information war hard... It isn't clear if the Panjshiris have capitulated or not... And an audio is in circulation stating he hasn't fled the country I'll share it here




He might be lying... But he has shown a ot more spine than Ghani, I'll give him that... Now it should be proceeded to be broken... And if it is an ethnic thing then Pashtuns are an integral part of Pakistan... So what's to say some MANPAD teams end up somwhere north panjshir ? The final nudge for it to fall ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## >Secular<

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507756701011968
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429429068596879360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429421899302440960
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507791413157888
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429507536965701638



99% Twitter accounts related to Northern Alliance are from India and Taliban from Pakistan, Total Fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

So where are those posters who were saying that it won't be that easy for talibans to conquer Panshir.

P. S. Amur suleh was always in Tajikistan. He fled Afghanistan 2 days before Ghani.


----------



## Pappa Alpha

I would love to see Yalda Hakim's face when this is over.


Salza said:


> So where are those posters who were saying that it won't be that easy for talibans to conquer Panshir.
> 
> P. S. Amur suleh was always in Tajikistan. He fled Afghanistan 2 days before Ghani.


It's not over yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Please some one share a map of panjshir in pdf or jpeg format.... Let's try to plot out what is going on.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433844025791029273Anyone know what he is saying ?


----------



## Meengla

Iron Shrappenel said:


> But he has shown a ot more spine than Ghani, I'll give him that... Now it should be proceeded to be broken...



Yes, Saleh is showing more spine than Ghani IF Saleh is in Panjshir and IF he is going to stick around there till the end. Then I would give him some credit. And, as your video shows, *it's obvious he's obsessed with 'Pakistan', probably to get more Indian help and saying 'Al Qaida', probably to get American aid.* The Panjshiris MUST be reading the social media to see that Rep. Waltz and Sen. Graham are at least calling for some aid to the Panjshiris--but 'the Buck Stops' with Biden for any meaningful American help. *And, at this point, I am almost certain Americans are NOT going to help the Panjshir losers. *

Anyway, here is a latest Al Jazeera video. Looks like the Taliban have taken over a town in Panjshir but are in the danger of being hunted down from the mountains around--that was one of the *proven old strategies to lure the enemies in and then pound them from the mountains.* I don't think it's going to work this time. the inevitable is only being delayed:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Meengla said:


> Yes, Saleh is showing more spine than Ghani IF Saleh is in Panjshir and IF he is going to stick around there till the end. Then I would give him some credit. And, as your video shows, *it's obvious he's obsessed with 'Pakistan', probably to get more Indian help and saying 'Al Qaida', probably to get American aid.* The Panjshiris MUST be reading the social media to see that Rep. Waltz and Sen. Graham are at least calling for some aid to the Panjshiris--but 'the Buck Stops' with Biden for any meaningful American help. *And, at this point, I am almost certain Americans are NOT going to help the Panjshir losers. *
> 
> Anyway, here is a latest Al Jazeera video. Looks like the Taliban have taken over a town in Panjshir but are in the danger of being hunted down from the mountains around--that was one of the *proven old strategies to lure the enemies in and then pound them from the mountains.* I don't think it's going to work this time. the inevitable is only being delayed:


That's why I'm asking for a map of panjshir... I had watched this when it was uploaded a few minutes ago... I went ahead on google maps and this is south western city on the panjshir border









Iron Shrappenel said:


> That's why I'm asking for a map of panjshir... I had watched this when it was uploaded a few minutes ago... I went ahead on google maps and this is south western city on the panjshir border


This is not even in panjshir, someone is lying and exaggerating their position...


----------



## Mandalorian_CA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Q: How Ahmad Massoud & Amrullah Saleh fled from Panjshir? 
A: They have atleast 2x Mi-17 helicopters with them when they fled Kabul. 

Note: Tajikistan border is very close to Panjshir & via air its really easy, IEA doesn't has proper Air Force or Air Defence System.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Bringing shame to the name of his legendary father.
Now he will lead his loyal fighters to fight a lost cause against his fellow countrymen while he himseld will flee to a safe location to LEAD the insurgency in so called something like RESISTANCE IN EXILE. 
Not the type of person his father was. What a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433854536607666176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

All will be cleared by morning, tonight is a testing night for the Taliban


----------



## ghazi52

Cellular/Internet services inside Panjshir aren't working (Taken off by IEA), all pro "Panjshir Resistance" accounts are being operated from outside Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

ghazi52 said:


> Cellular/Internet services inside Panjshir aren't working (Taken off by IEA), all pro "Panjshir Resistance" accounts are being operated from outside Afghanistan.


Hmm but what about satellite phones and internet.... All they need is one connection to upload the videos to a distributor... Might also explain voice recording of Amrullah Saleh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Iron Shrappenel said:


> All will be cleared by morning, tonight is a testing night for the Taliban


They sound defeated already.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433867710321111041 Some fleeing remnants of Panjshiris trapped in the capital.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433878363270090754

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> They sound defeated already.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433867710321111041



Oh Lord!! 
Please save lives and surrender and lessen some tragedy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

the Valleys are interconnected there is around 70 in total 

1 man can defend easily without communication the passes 

the fire can be inter-locking 

and there is many natural defence points 

the Taliban may take it or they could just leave and as it serves no threat 

they cannot come out of Panjshir and take Kabul they will be annihilated 

but I am sure Taliban has a plan for it


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> Oh Lord!!
> Please save lives and surrender and lessen some tragedy!!



It seems that Taliban are taking care that the valley is brought under control with minimum of bloodshed.


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> Oh Lord!!
> Please save lives and surrender and lessen some tragedy!!



They even mention that it's a_ meat grinder _yet they continue on, it's just as painful reading that sentence like you watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> They even mention that it's a_ meat grinder _yet they continue on, it's just as painful reading that sentence like you watching it.



But I hear that's a fake Twitter account?


----------



## Titanium100

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Hmm but what about satellite phones and internet.... All they need is one connection to upload the videos to a distributor... Might also explain voice recording of Amrullah Saleh



This is fake... Because it was from weeks ago in Kabul the night they were chanting Allahu akbar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

I have said this before and I'll say it again.

Taliban are marching on Panjshir because they have moved men and ammunition inside Panjshir beforehand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433886528011386880

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433886528011386880


they give us too much credit, haha.

'GHQ Islamabad'


----------



## Clutch

Meengla said:


> Saleh is showing more spine than Ghani IF Saleh is in Panjshir and IF he is going to stick around there till the end.



Apparently there is no internet or power in Panjshir... His online twitter war seems to be from another jurisdiction... Perhaps Tajikistan.


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433886528011386880



Apparently Pakistan and Pakistani SSG is a global (or galaxy) super power... With what we apparently "did" in Afghanistan... We should be able to conquer India the whole lot of it in a few day!!!


Super power Pakistan.... According to Indians...

Good. All this will just create fear in the Indian masses of the super-human Pakistani!!...

We can do what no other force in history was able to... Pakistan has a greater than The Ancient Greeks, the ancient Persians, the British Empire, greater than the mighty Russian Soviets, greater than Superpower USA!

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433378100574892044


Clause 4 doesn't favor Pakistan. Because how the hell Mazor Pashteen reach there last week. India also wants this region independent and secured for its activity. Rest 3 clauses are negotiable.


----------



## HttpError

WTF, that Oldie tried taking away the Pride (GHQ) of Pindi Boys away from us and give it to Burgers of Islamabad. 


Pappa Alpha said:


> they give us too much credit, haha.
> 
> 'GHQ Islamabad'


----------



## Meengla

AfghanEye Live: Saying the Fall of Panjshir is probably fake news as of now:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433886528011386880


GD has now earned his second PhD degree….

*Besides ending up as a major general every IMA grad is guaranteed to have a PhD degree too!!!


Clutch said:


> Apparently there is no internet or power in Panjshir... His online twitter war seems to be from another jurisdiction... Perhaps Tajikistan.
> 
> 
> Apparently Pakistan and Pakistani SSG is a global (or galaxy) super power... With what we apparently "did" in Afghanistan... We should be able to conquer India the whole lot of it in a few day!!!
> 
> 
> Super power Pakistan.... According to Indians...
> 
> Good. All this will just create fear in the Indian masses of the super-human Pakistani!!...
> 
> We can do what no other force in history was able to... Pakistan has a greater than The Ancient Greeks, the ancient Persians, the British Empire, greater than the mighty Russian Soviets, greater than Superpower USA!
> 
> Lol


Afganistan is a subset of Pakistan….

The “A” in Pakistan stands for Afgania. And, the “I” for the Indus River, the mother of India….


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> AfghanEye Live: Saying the Fall of Panjshir is probably fake news as of now:



That seems to be the case. The pace of fight is slow and controlled. It appears that Taliban are trying to manipulate surrender by Panjshiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheDarkKnight

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433886528011386880


GHQ Islamabad LoL. Some body tell this alcoholic moron that PA GHQ is in Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

I miss the Turkish drones -TB2, Anka etc.! They’re especially built to drive the Imperialists proxy rats out of their holes only to be eliminated via micro ammos….


----------



## SIPRA

TheDarkKnight said:


> GHQ Islamabad LoL. Some body tell this alcoholic moron that PA GHQ is in Rawalpindi.



What this man says, sells well in India. He is one of the most cherished guests, on Indian channels and his "bakwas" is well received by Indian public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

nahtanbob said:


> the deep state in USA does not dictate policy. they try to influence in an ad hoc manner. at the end of the day President pulls out of Saigon or Kabul. the deep state goes along. the deep state does not finance politicians or influence politics. prior to 9/11 they could care less about Afghanistan. they are no views on whether abortion is legal, gay marriage is okay, what the top marginal tax bracket is. I think you get the point.
> 
> sorry for derailing the thread


I got the point a long time ago. The situation is no different here. The deep state held back as long as was possible in Afghanistan. Obama shouted hoarse and then held back. The situation now is definitely more dire than before. The US debt and the wavering economy meant a decision had to be made . The deep state did not go along this time. It realized there is no other way out of this Zero sum game. I hope you get my point. 
In Pak politics as well the deep state goes along with a lot of things as long as red boundaries are not crossed. Modi came as a guest and went no one batted an eyelid even though from a strategic POV it gave out wrong signals. There are kany more examples where the deep state has gone along.
But then again let us not derail the thread.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan: Fate of Panjshir Valley in balance amid heavy fighting









Afghanistan: Fate of Panjshir Valley in balance amid heavy fighting


Reports of heavy fighting continue in Panjshir Valley, as both sides claim to have the upper hand.



www.bbc.com




*

Published1 hour ago

*The fate of Afghanistan's Panjshir Valley - the final holdout against Taliban control - hangs in the balance as heavy fighting continues.*

Taliban sources told Reuters news agency that they had seized the area, but the resistance fighters they are battling denied this.

One of the resistance leaders, Amrullah Saleh, dismissed claims he had fled, but said the situation was "difficult".

The fighting in Panjshir is reported to have left hundreds dead.

The valley, north of the capital Kabul, is one of Afghanistan's smallest provinces and the only one not to have fallen to the Taliban.

The traditional anti-Taliban stronghold is home to somewhere between 150,000 and 200,000 people, and is hidden behind mountain peaks.

The resistance - which includes former Afghan security force members and local militias - is led by local tribal leader Ahmad Massoud. His father successfully fought the Soviets who invaded in the 1980s, and the Taliban in the 1990s.

In a video message sent to the BBC, Mr Saleh, a former vice-president of Afghanistan, said there had been casualties on both sides.

"There is no doubt we are in a difficult situation. We are under invasion by the Taliban," he said.
But he added: "We will not surrender, we are standing for Afghanistan."

He said he was sharing the video to assure people that reports suggesting that he had left the country were false. However the BBC was unable to independently confirm his location.


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Post

KABUL (TASS): The international community should take notice of the activities of the Taliban (outlawed in Russia) in the rebel Panjshir province, Afghanistan’s former Vice President Amrullah Saleh, who declared himself caretaker president after the Taliban movement came to power in the country, wrote on Twitter on Friday.

“We call on the United Nations and world leaders to take notice of this criminal and terrorist behavior of the Taliban,” the tweet reads. According to Saleh, Taliban members have blocked humanitarian access to Panjshir, cut off electricity and telephone communications and deprived people of access to medical care. They are also using military-age local men as mine clearance tools by walking them on minefields.

“Taliban are committing war crimes and have zero respect for international humanitarian law,” Saleh emphasized.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## GumNaam



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

The battle has ended and Taliban won and have now taken control of the whole country


----------



## FuturePAF

People should really hold there horses unless this news is definitively corroborated. Signed terms of reconciliation as well as photographs needs to be shown, so as to facilitate the global audience moving on, and accepting a unified government speaking with one voice out of Kabul. This is what the world seems to be waiting for, a fait acomplii. the rumor mill just attracts the opportunistic crowd that want to support a rebel force.
Ultimately, hope the news is true, for the sake of the Afghan people, and so that humanitarian aid can be brought in ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

They haven't yet. These youtubers blindly believe disinfo without verifying.


----------



## Arsalan345

Not yet. so many fake news. Avoid YouTube. Everyone wants monetization on YouTube and they can make stories all day just to attract future subscribers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CrazyZ

RIP Panjshir Resistance. Amrullah Saleh is the evil Bond villain of Afghanistan. Always tweets his out his evil plans..... Always escapes to another secret lair.

Review this:





Looks like a number of American politicians are trying to be the next Charlie Wilson trying to send support to Saleh and Massoud via Tajikistan. According to this USA representative their is a lot of Russian and Chinese pressure on Tajikistan against any participating in any covert resistance in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

CrazyZ said:


> RIP Panjshir Resistance. Amrullah Saleh is the evil Bond villain of Afghanistan. Always tweets his out his evil plans..... Always escapes to another secret lair.
> 
> Review this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a number of American politicians are trying to be the next Charlie Wilson trying to send support to Saleh and Massoud via Tajikistan. According to this USA representative their is a lot of Russian and Chinese pressure on Tajikistan against any participating in any covert resistance in Afghanistan.


All the more important to nudge the Taliban into quelling the rebellion the more time they take the more international opinion will change against them. As of this clip though, this is a Fox news right wing channel... They are playing politics just as is done in every other country.... State wants nothing to do with Afghanistan's internal politics but public opinion due to lobbying is shifting...


----------



## wali87

Arulmozhi Varman said:


> Lol. Everyone know what the thread title was mullah bombji.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Check your behind. Seems like Something is burninggg. Or perhaps leaking.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## PakFactor

wali87 said:


> Check your behind. Seems like Something is burninggg. Or perhaps leaking.



Don’t worry about him the UN is working up a bill to surgically close India’s backside due to Afghan retreat as another member stated.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Uhm...Imran Riaz Khan is not a mere youtuber, he is one of the giant names in pakistani news media and is well known for not spreading fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434081288357568512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Another view on Afghanistan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434090681409101827Meanwhile in Panjshir.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434094661686202370

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Current position of Taliban in panjshir.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Current position of Taliban in panjshir.
> View attachment 775458


Looks like its almost over. Taliban was correct not to let every Americans evacuate. If it did, they would have send airstrikes to help the resistance.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

powastick said:


> Looks like its almost over.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434097455046475776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434096022247071745

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434101225914523650


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434107746534711301

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434108333527552000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434115319828828160

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

Reuters is one of the very few Western news outlets which follows journalism ethics--most news are presented as 'news' without too much hidden agenda.

Here is their latest about Panjshir. Looks like reports about reaching Bazarak are credible. 









Taliban, opposition fight for Afghan holdout province, top U.S. general warns of civil war


Taliban and opposition forces battled on Saturday to control the Panjshir Valley north of Kabul, the last Afghan province holding out against the militant group, as the top U.S. general warned of a "civil war" if the Islamists failed to consolidate power.




www.reuters.com





A Taliban source said fighting was continuing in Panjshir but the advance had been *slowed by landmines placed on the road to the capital Bazarak and the provincial governor's compound.* "Demining and offensives are both going on at the same time," the source said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434116986074718213

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434132347688005634

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

More Taliban entering the valley, contrary to the propaganda.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434137640362774529

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434090004540805131Bakshi needs to do stand up or stage comedy in Lahore. Now its dragged Turkish and Chinese Generals too. Why not GCC Generals too?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## monitor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433817107104509954

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Possible capture of some Taliban fighters


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434152071117344774

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434151289286533129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434155505614823430

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

On totally different note; this thread resembles the posting on 26th & 27th February, 2019 where BJP hardliners were flooding internet and then met with reality. What a coincidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

The Eagle said:


> On totally different note; this thread resembles the posting on 26th & 27th February, 2019 where BJP hardliners were flooding internet and then met with reality. What a coincidence.



Like father like son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

A latest video posted by Pakistani You Tuber Makhdoom Shahabuddin says that Taliban were lured into peace talks a few days ago and then slaughtered. This could be very ugly when the Taliban take over-- it's not a matter of IF--but when. Pashtun code of honor has 'Badal' (Revenge) for a reason!
Anyway, looking at the battle so far, the only modern era conflicts that come to mind are the Pakistani military operations against the terrorists in the erstwhile FATA--similar terrain. The other would be the recent Armenia-Azerbaijan war. 
If the Panjshir Pappu Massoud Jr. runs away to Tajikistan after engineering the deaths of hundreds of people then eternal shame on him! Haramkhor had no chance to win, or even survive, after the West denied his request but he persisted on the war path.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434166338746998786

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434170894683815939

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434170609030758403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434168102963408896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434160249888378880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434172333879709697

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434172022389723142

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434174673126887425

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

*Is this true even? What Pakistan will get in return?*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434171249589108736

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*Pakistan assaults Panjshir Valley to get anti-Pakistan terrorist "Amrullah Saleh" as per Indian General Bakshi Claim*

Is this even true? What will Pakistan gain out of it? Why dragging Pakistan in it with so much of Pakistan's resources and money? Pakistan has relations with Northern Alliance except Amrullah Saleh.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

AsianLion said:


> *Pakistan assaults Panjshir Valley to get anti-Pakistan terrorist "Amrullah Saleh" as per Indian General Bakshi Claim*
> 
> Is this even true? What will Pakistan gain out of it? Why dragging Pakistan in it with so much of Pakistan's resources and money? Pakistan has relations with Northern Alliance except Amrullah Saleh.
> 
> View attachment 775532


Now he became full retard......Lols
@Joe Shearer @PanzerKiel @Rashid Mahmood @Blacklight

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

IEA fighters have reach Rukha earlier today now are heading towards Bazarak, district, Panjshir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Look at idiot Amrullah Saleh as usual dragging Pakistan and blaming Pakistan as the root of all troubles:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433843201895505973

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434180368664518656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Update on Panjshir
*
Shotul, Rokha, Paryan, Khenj, Darah, Bazarak, Anaba. (Panjshir's Total seven Districts).
Four are in complete control of Afghan Taliban (IEA Forces). 
Two (Shotul & Anaba) have just fallen to IEA forces,
"Clearing Ops" is going on. 

One Remaining (In control of Panjshir Resistance). Technically, logically & strategically Panjshir has fallen to IEA, moreover so called "Panjshir Resistance" was more on social media than on ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434170894683815939
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434170609030758403
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434168102963408896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434160249888378880
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434172333879709697


The video of the tank confirms that NRA has retreated as it's the same one shown a few days ago having same scheme and additional armor on cheeks....
It would be a bit poetic if the victory coincides with 6th September don't you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Just to confuse the almost extinct Indian assets in Panjshir, Pakistan used Indians pride Tejas to transport it's Special Forces.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## HAIDER

AsianLion said:


> *Pakistan assaults Panjshir Valley to get anti-Pakistan terrorist "Amrullah Saleh" as per Indian General Bakshi Claim*
> 
> Is this even true? What will Pakistan gain out of it? Why dragging Pakistan in it with so much of Pakistan's resources and money? Pakistan has relations with Northern Alliance except Amrullah Saleh.
> 
> View attachment 775532


Is there any serious person in India ???????????


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Iron Shrappenel said:


> It would be a bit poetic if the victory coincides with 6th September don't you think ?


It will be the icing on the cake, Afghanistan is the door to many regional victories to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> It will be the icing on the cake, Afghanistan is the door to many regional victories to come.
> View attachment 775544


Just the peace of mind that there is a pro Pakistan govt in Afghanistan would be so much reassuring.... back to bakht hunting....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434076332699303936


----------



## The Eagle

The writing on a certain wall suggests that Taliban will form new government on 9/11. There's something especial arranged in for 6th September though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

The Eagle said:


> The writing on a certain wall suggests that Taliban will form new government on 9/11. There's something especial arranged in for 6th September though.


6th head of amrullah saleh ?
6th maybe showcase of indigenous howitzer ?
7th JF-17 (3) documentary ?
7th J-10s ?
🤔🤔
Th


AsianLion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434076332699303936


This makes me realize we so much need an international english channel...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

nahtanbob said:


> out of curiosity when Pakistani army could not govern Pakistan properly why would they do any better job with Afghanistan ? @Meengla


they were forced to be more "democratic", were not allowed to be dictatorial by the Western powers. each and every time Pakistan reached the precipice they were temporarily allowed to take over to fix the economic situation, then made to hand power back to the crooks. it seemed like a never ending cycle (hopefully now Pakistan has found a way around it).

whereas now in Afghanistan they have the blessing of those same powers esp. the "great satan".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

AsianLion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434076332699303936


According to the Indians and Panjshiris on Twitter, nearly 1000000 Taliban's have been killed and nearly half of them have been captured so far. BS on epic proportions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434196447398875139

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434196447398875139


If Makhdoom Shahab ud din's video report was correct then it is unwise to accept surrender as they double-crossed Taliban before causing casualties... Secondly an attempt on the life of Kari Fasih ud din could be made under this premise.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doorstar

AsianLion said:


> *Pakistan assaults Panjshir Valley to get anti-Pakistan terrorist "Amrullah Saleh" as per Indian General Bakshi Claim*
> 
> Is this even true? What will Pakistan gain out of it? Why dragging Pakistan in it with so much of Pakistan's resources and money? Pakistan has relations with Northern Alliance except Amrullah Saleh.
> 
> View attachment 775532


this one below is gd bakhshi account:


https://twitter.com/GeneralBakshi




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433857761134014465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433857368677175297

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Afghanistan: *exists*

The World:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SIPRA

doorstar said:


> this one below is gd bakhshi account:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/GeneralBakshi
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433857761134014465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433857368677175297



General Bakri has totally lost his mind.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## doorstar

SIPRA said:


> General Bakri has totally lost his mind.


he didn't have any to lose, he lost it someplace in Kargil when posted there. 

"hum ko Musharraf ne maaraa, itna maraa ke hum toilet be bunker ke undar apne mess-tins mein karta thaa aur fir aggar moaka mile to bahir phenkta thaa"

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434208626273660930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Iron Shrappenel said:


> If Makhdoom Shahab ud din's video report was correct then it is unwise to accept surrender as they double-crossed Taliban before causing casualties... Secondly an attempt on the life of Kari Fasih ud din could be made under this premise.....


I don't think it would be wise to let him live. He was given multiple chances through amnesty and then through negotiations.
He is a sly fox that only fought (wasted his men's lives) for his 30% share in future setup and autonomy of Panjshir (which is ludicrous).

Not to mention that he may cause trouble in future. So it would be stupid for TB to let him go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SIPRA

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> According to the Indians and Panjshiris on Twitter, nearly 1000000 Taliban's have been killed and nearly half of them have been captured so far. BS on epic proportions.



Indians don't believe in small BS. It has to be of epic proportions.   Latest case is that of General Bakri's claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434214038745976842

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434208733396099075

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434216235126992897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434217186739068928

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

IEA fighters have reach Rukha earlier today now are heading towards Bazarak, district, Panjshir


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Ruskie tanks still running without proper maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434236204199948288


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434228303729029120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434226062678970379


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazi52 said:


> *He promised an "organized resistance" to Taliban rule. Now he wants U.S. help to lead that fight.*
> 
> AUGUST 19, 2021
> CBS/AFP
> 
> While the Taliban's dramatic takeover of Afghanistan was met with little resistance, clear signs of defiance were appearing on Thursday.
> 
> In an op-ed published in The Washington Post, the son of Afghanistan's most famed anti-Taliban fighter claimed to have the forces to mount an effective resistance, but he called on the United States to supply arms and ammunition to his militia.
> 
> "I write from the Panjshir Valley today, ready to follow in my father's footsteps, with mujahideen fighters who are prepared to once again take on the Taliban," Ahmad Massoud said, adding that "America can still be a great arsenal of democracy" by supporting his fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmad Massoud is seen at his home in Panjshir Valley, Afghanistan, September 5, 2019.REZA/GETTY
> In Moscow, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Thursday that a Taliban resistance was forming in Afghanistan led by ousted Frist Vice President Amrullah Saleh and Massoud.
> 
> 
> "The Taliban doesn't control the whole territory of Afghanistan," Lavrov told reporters.
> 
> On the political front, the Taliban continued to edge toward establishing a government, meeting with senior Afghan figures from the past two decades.
> 
> Taliban negotiator Anas Haqqani met with Hamid Karzai, the first Western-backed leader of Afghanistan after the Taliban's ouster in 2001, and Abdullah Abdullah, who had led the government's peace council, the militant group said on Twitter.
> 
> 
> Saleh and Massoud were prepared for the coming fight. On Tuesday, after President Ashraf Ghani fled abroad, Saleh made it clear that he was staying in Afghanistan, and he declared himself the "legitimate caretaker president" of the country.
> 
> When he was still part of the serving government in May, Saleh told CBS News' Charlie D'Agata that the U.S. was wrong to have entered into negotiations with the Taliban in the first place, saying the group could not be trusted. He indicated then that if the militants were "waiting for a moment of surrender from the Afghan people, it won't come."
> 
> Many of the country's security forces did walk away from their posts without a fight in the face of the Taliban's rapid return to power, but Saleh and Massoud appeared set to challenge the notion that the entire country would fold as easily.
> 
> Massoud and his followers have been preparing for a possible all-out civil war for months, even as they hoped the situation wouldn't get that bad.
> 
> 
> "I'll fight for it, and I'm ready to give my life for it," he told D'Agata in May. His father gave his life for it: Ahmad Shah Massoud was a renowned guerrilla commander who led the resistance against the Taliban occupation in the 1990's.
> 
> The senior Massoud was assassinated just two days before September 11, 2001. The Taliban knew the U.S. would retaliate for the terror attacks, and the anti-Taliban commander would have been too dangerous an ally to allow the Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmad Shah Massoud, commander of the anti-Soviet and anti-Taliban Northern Alliance militia, is seen on the battlefield north of Kabul, Afghanistan, in an October 27, 1996 file photo.PATRICK ROBERT/SYGMA/GETTY
> 
> His son told CBS News in May that he and others were ready to take up arms in what some had already started calling "Resistance 2.0."
> 
> "Armed groups against international terrorism," he told D'Agata. "They are ready. If the situation goes towards a war, we will announce it, and we will be ready."
> 
> "It will be people ready to fight," he said. "It will be an organized resistance against the Taliban."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He promised an "organized resistance" to Taliban rule. Now he wants U.S. help to lead the fight.
> 
> 
> In May, the son of an anti-Taliban hero vowed to lead an "organized resistance" against the militants if they took over. Now he wants U.S. help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


yea putting the cap like his dad wont make the Taliban go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434238059923509254

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434236204199948288


Account made in june 2021...... This seems more like C-RAM.... Unless it's rockets... But the sounds doesn't sound like rockets.... Moreover it seems they are shooting in the air.


----------



## Bilal.

Irfan Baloch said:


> yea putting the cap like his dad wont make the Taliban go away.


Afghanistan’s Bilawal…

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## ghazi52

In a further sign of Kabul's airport resuming activity following the US withdrawal last week, Afghan airline Ariana announced the resumption of internal flights to three cities: Herat, Mazar-i-Sharif and Kandahar.
Al-Jazeera TV quoted Qatar's ambassador as saying a technical team from Qatar had succeeded in reopening the airport to receive aid flights.

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken is travelling to Qatar on Sunday. The country plays a key mediating role in Afghanistan, but he is not expected to meet anyone from the Taliban.

The head of Pakistan's spy agency, the *ISI, General Faiz Hameed *has arrived in Kabul, but gave nothing away when questioned by reporters.

An official told Reuters earlier this week he could help the Taliban reorganise the Afghan military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434228303729029120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434226062678970379



This particular account is dubious and even caught with fake reporting. Some click bait follower hungry troll, to be precisely.


Irfan Baloch said:


> yea putting the cap like his dad wont make the Taliban go away.



Couple of days ago, he was demanding half share in government and now it comes to guarantee for his head. Pity as few of Panjshiris believed in him and as usual, Indians bet on a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nahtanbob

araz said:


> I got the point a long time ago. The situation is no different here. The deep state held back as long as was possible in Afghanistan. Obama shouted hoarse and then held back. The situation now is definitely more dire than before. The US debt and the wavering economy meant a decision had to be made . The deep state did not go along this time. It realized there is no other way out of this Zero sum game. I hope you get my point.
> In Pak politics as well the deep state goes along with a lot of things as long as red boundaries are not crossed. Modi came as a guest and went no one batted an eyelid even though from a strategic POV it gave out wrong signals. There are kany more examples where the deep state has gone along.
> But then again let us not derail the thread.
> A



Not to derail the threads - pakistani army has way too many red lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

The Eagle said:


> *Couple of days ago, he was demanding half share in government and now it comes to guarantee for his head.* Pity as few of Panjshiris believed in him and as usual, Indians bet on a troll.



Sad. Very, very sad! Hundreds would be dead by the time this conflict ends in Panjshir. And end it will the way it was supposed to end as any military planner would have predicted *as recent as 1 week ago: Panjshir was going to fall to the Taliban.* The only REMOTE chance the Panjshir Pappu had was massive America-led bombardment and air-drop supplies shortly after the Americans left before the 31 August deadline. *But even that remote chance was a remote chance!* And now, even with the snow coming, the Taliban are not going to rest. This is not Stalingrad--it is Afghanistan. The Panjshris hopes to now hide behind the snow against a foe who is not a mechanized German Army but is very much like the Panjshiris themselves is a desperate hope.

I don't think the Taliban should spare Massoud Jr. I think if that Pappu is still in the region then his escaping helicopter should be shot down as the deluded dude tries to escape to Tajikistan. Massoud Jr has too much blood on his hand to allow to live! And I am not even sad writing this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Bilal. said:


> Afghanistan’s Bilawal…



Thats one way to out it lol
Except ours is a gay


----------



## araz

nahtanbob said:


> Not to derail the threads - pakistani army has way too many red lines


And you think the US deep state does not? Which naive world d9 you come from? 
A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalit

araz said:


> And you think the US deep state does not? Which naive world d9 you come from?
> A



He comes from the naive Indian world.


----------



## The Eagle

By certain people, hate for Pakistan Army is obvious. Get back to topic.


----------



## SIPRA

The Eagle said:


> By certain people, hate for Pakistan Army is obvious. Get back to topic.
> View attachment 775679



I will entitle this photograph of General, as: "Hun changay raye o? Hore koyi khidmat saaday layeq?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

@FOOLS_NIGHTMARE
You've gone quiet...


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434434939882196992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Panjshir battle: US warns of civil war in Afghanistan*

US General Mark Milley questions whether Taliban can consolidate power as they seek to shift from a guerrilla force to government

AFP
Sunday, Sep 05, 2021








Taliban fighters. Photo: file 


KABUL: As the Taliban fighters advanced deep into Panjshir valley, the last province of Afghanistan holding out against it, the top US general warned of civil war in the country.


US General Mark Milley was of the view that the battle for Panjshir would lead to a wider civil war that would offer fertile ground for a resurgence of terrorism in the country.

Following their lightning fast rout of Afghanistan´s army last month -- and celebrations when the last US troops flew out after 20 years of war on Monday -- the Taliban are seeking to crush resistance forces defending the mountainous Panjshir Valley.


----------



## ghazi52

The Taliban, who rolled into Kabul three weeks ago at a speed that analysts say likely surprised even themselves, are yet to finalise their new regime.

But US General Mark Milley questioned whether they can consolidate power as they seek to shift from a guerrilla force to government.

"I think there's at least a very good probability of a broader civil war," said Milley, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, in a bleak assessment.

"That will then in turn lead to conditions that could, in fact, lead to a reconstitution of Al-Qaeda or a growth of Daesh," he told Fox News Saturday.

Afghanistan's new rulers have pledged to be more accommodating than during their first stint in power, which also came after years of conflict -- first the Soviet invasion of 1979, and then a bloody civil war.

They have promised a more "inclusive" government that represents Afghanistan's complex ethnic makeup -- though women are unlikely to be included at the top levels.

But few in Panjshir, a rugged valley north of Kabul which held out for nearly a decade against the Soviet Union´s occupation and also the Taliban's first rule from 1996-2001, seem to trust their promises.

*Humanitarian crisis looming in Afghanistan*

Taliban official Bilal Karimi on Sunday reported heavy clashes in Panjshir, and while resistance fighters insist they have the group at bay, analysts warned they are struggling.

The Italian aid agency Emergency said Taliban forces had reached the Panjshir village of Anabah, where they run a surgical centre.

"Many people have fled from local villages in recent days," Emergency said in a statement Saturday, adding it was continuing to provide medical services and treating a "small number of wounded".

Anabah lies some 25 kilometres (15 miles) north inside the 115-kilometre-long valley, but unconfirmed reports suggested the Taliban had seized other areas too.

Bill Roggio, managing editor of the US-based Long War Journal, said Sunday that while there was still a "fog of war" -- with unconfirmed reports the Taliban had captured multiple districts -- "it looks bad".

Both sides claim to have inflicted heavy losses on the other.

"The Taliban army has been hardened with 20 years of war, and make no mistake, the Taliban trained an army," Roggio tweeted Sunday, adding that "the odds were long" for the Panjshir resistance.

"The Taliban army was injected with a massive amount of weapons and munitions after the US withdrawal and collapse of the ANA" (Afghan National Army), he added.

Former vice-president Amrullah Saleh, who is holed out in Panjshir alongside Ahmad Massoud -- the son of legendary anti-Taliban commander Ahmad Shah Massoud -- warned of a grim situation.

Saleh in a statement spoke of a "large-scale humanitarian crisis", with thousands "displaced by the Taliban onslaught".

The Panjshir Valley, surrounded by jagged snow-capped peaks, offers a natural defensive advantage, with fighters melting away in the face of advancing forces, then launching ambushes firing from the high tops down into the valley.

Western countries fear Afghanistan could again become a haven for extremists

The United States invaded Afghanistan and toppled the first Taliban regime in 2001 in the wake of the 9/11 attacks by Al-Qaeda, which had taken sanctuary in the country.

Western governments now fear Afghanistan could again become a haven for extremists bent on attacking them.

Washington has said it will maintain an "over-the-horizon" capability to strike against any threats to its security in Afghanistan.

The international community is coming to terms with having to deal with the new Taliban regime with a flurry of diplomacy.

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken is due Monday in Qatar, a key player in the Afghan saga and the location of the Taliban's political office, though he is not expected to meet with the militants.

He will then travel to Germany to lead a virtual 20-nation ministerial meeting on Afghanistan alongside German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas.

United Nations Secretary-General Antonio Guterres is also set to convene a high-level meeting on Afghanistan in Geneva on September 13, to focus on humanitarian assistance for the country.


----------



## Meengla

It's laughable that Western 'experts' are talking about a new 'civil war' in Afghanistan. As DW's Franz Marty says in this video, Afghanistan has been in a Civil War for the past 40+ years--and I would go even beyond that and say at least since 1978; fact is that the expulsion of King Zahir Shah from power by his cousin Daoud in 1973 put Afghanistan on a path of instability of about 50 years after about 50 years of stability under kingdoms. Makes me think that it's better to have kingdoms, communism, martial laws for some countries than to have 'democracy' and its consequences for such countries. But I digress.

Anyway, here is the DW video. Franz Marty is a true journalist!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> Makes me think that it's better to have kingdoms, communism, martial laws for some countries than to have 'democracy' and its consequences for such countries.



You are perfectly right. This "Sham Democracy" has destructed many a developing countries. In real sense, democracy is for those states, where societies are democratic, in their collective deeper psyche.

"Danda peer ae bighrhayaan tigrhayaan da ......"
(Syed Waris Shah)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> It's laughable that Western 'experts' are talking about a new 'civil war' in Afghanistan. As DW's Franz Marty says in this video, Afghanistan has been in a Civil War for the past 40+ years--and I would go even beyond that and say at least since 1978; fact is that the expulsion of King Zahir Shah from power by his cousin Daoud in 1973 put Afghanistan on a path of instability of about 50 years after about 50 years of stability under kingdoms. Makes me think that it's better to have kingdoms, communism, martial laws for some countries than to have 'democracy' and its consequences for such countries. But I digress.
> 
> Anyway, here is the DW video. Franz Marty is a true journalist!



Take what these western analysts say with a pinch of salt, they don’t understand the mindset of South Asians and they never will. You can study the culture and language but the evolving mindset can never be studied. I’ll be honest they westerners look at British India when they think of this region not realizing the average Hindu will submit to submission of his self but the Muslims are far from it. Any revolts and independence movements had a heavy Muslim hand the Hindus just rode along without much blood shed and sacrifice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Bilal. said:


> Afghanistan’s Bilawal…


Good comparison...


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban say they have entered capital of holdout Afghan region*


Reuters
05 Sep 2021








*The Taliban said on Sunday their forces had fought their way into the provincial capital of the Panjshir valley, their latest claim of progress in fighting against opposition forces holding out in the area north of Kabul.*

There was no immediate response from the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan (NRFA), which groups opposition forces. It had said earlier the Taliban "propaganda machine" was trying to spread distracting messages and that it had pushed Taliban forces back from another part of the valley.

Taliban spokesman Bilal Karimi said on Twitter the police headquarters and district centre of Rukhah, adjacent to the provincial capital Bazarak, had fallen, and opposition forces had suffered numerous casualties, with large numbers of prisoners and captured vehicles, weapons and ammunition.

Fighting was underway in Bazarak, he said. It was not possible to confirm the report, which was echoed on other Taliban Twitter accounts.

Earlier on Sunday NRFA spokesman Fahim Dashti said Parian district, at the northeastern end of Panjshir, which the Taliban have previously said they had taken, had been cleared and up to 1,000 Taliban, including Pakistanis and other foreigners had been blocked off and captured. It was not possible to confirm that independently.

"The resistance forces are ready to continue their defence against any form of aggression," Dashti said.
On Saturday, Italian aid group Emergency said Taliban fighters had reached the trauma hospital it operates in Anabah district, within the Panjshir valley.

Taliban officials have said previously their forces had secured full control of Panjshir but fighting has been continuing for days, with each side saying it had inflicted large numbers of casualties.

Ahmad Massoud, leader of the NRFA, has pledged to continue resisting the offensive and has called for international support.

Panjshir, a rugged mountainous valley north of Kabul still littered with the wreckage of destroyed Soviet tanks, has proved very difficult to overcome in the past. Under Massoud's late father, Ahmad Shah Massoud, it resisted both the invading Soviet army and the previous Taliban government.

On Sunday, Massoud said hundreds of Taliban fighters had surrendered to NRFA forces, which included remnants of regular Afghan army and special forces units as well as local militia fighters. It was not clear if that was a separate claim.

The Panjshir fighting has been the most prominent example of resistance to the Taliban, whose forces swept into Kabul on Aug. 15 as the Western-backed government collapsed and President Ashraf Ghani fled the country.

But small individual protests for women's rights or in defence of the green, red and black tricolour flag of Afghanistan have also been held in different cities.

Massoud originally called for a negotiated settlement with the Taliban and several attempts at talks were held but they eventually broke down, with each side blaming the other for their failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Panjshair war is over, no one from the NA side interested in this war. Only a few NA/Saleh/Masood supporters left in the provincial capital. That will be over in few days.
Strict order to Taliban , no bloodshed at any cost ... Taliban will keep this siege even till winter. Cuz they know NA leadership eventually come to the bargaining table once food and supply shortage starts in winter.


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> The Taliban said on Sunday their forces had fought their way into the provincial capital of the Panjshir valley, their latest claim of progress in fighting against opposition forces holding out in the area north of Kabul.



Even if this is 'fake news' I wouldn't be surprised the Taliban will be inside the Panjshir capital within days. News say that the Panjshir Resistance have destroyed bridges and even caused landslides to block the pathways to the capital but that would only delay the advance. The Panjshir Resistance calculation had been to rely on the Western support--which is not happening; a BIG MISCALCULATION!! Idiots should have seen that *since Feb. 2020 Afghanistan was basically being abandoned by the West, as it is becoming clear to me now.* 

Also, another calculation is on the winter snow but here too the timing of the war is not helping the Panjshir Resistance--too many days for the Taliban to wrap this up. And If Pakistan is even 'guiding' the Taliban then Pakistanis know not only the mountain warfare (probably better than ANY other country in the world as of now) but also know how winter can sometimes save such besieged belligerents like the Panjshiris.

*Let's hope we see the Taliban forces inside the Panjshir Governor's House on Sept. 6--you know, another special day after August 15. Another gift to India *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

HAIDER said:


> Panjshair war is over, no one from the NA side interested in this war. Only a few NA/Saleh/Masood supporters left in the provincial capital. That will be over in few days.



The fighting still on going and seems protracted for the time being.
In all honesty, Pakistan should do some air strikes to dislodge the NRF and hit weapons depots and degrade them considerably.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

PakFactor said:


> The fighting still on going and seems protracted for the time being.
> In all honesty, Pakistan should do some air strikes to dislodge the NRF and hit weapons depots and degrade them considerably.


Stay away from any type of confrontation. Pakistan is a peacemaker right now. Let them resolve their internal issue. Valley will eventually fall. All support from Tajikistan will be freeze in a matter of time. Indian is playing its card from Tajik territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

HAIDER said:


> Stay away from any type of confrontation. Pakistan is a peacemaker right now. Let them resolve their internal issue. Valley will eventually fall. All support from Tajikistan will be freeze in a matter of time. Indian is playing its card from Tajik territory.


The more time is wasted the more traction the NRF gains amongst the Tajik and other minorities..... If not airstrike then drones if possible capability wise....


----------



## Meengla

HAIDER said:


> Stay away from any type of confrontation. Pakistan is a peacemaker right now. Let them resolve their internal issue. Valley will eventually fall. All support from Tajikistan will be freeze in a matter of time. Indian is playing its card from Tajik territory.



Correct. Unless Tajikistan or some other country is actively supporting the Panjshiri Resistance, Pakistan should not be overtly involved. 
Panjshir is going to Fall sooner or later. Snow or Sun. So no point getting into a potentially huge international controversy by hastening the inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

*Panjshir resistance leader says ready for talks with Taliban*
Ahmad Massoud, head of NRF, says he welcomes proposals for a negotiated settlement to end fighting in Panjshir Valley.







5 Sep 2021
|
Updated: 
10 minutes ago

Heavy fighting continues between the Taliban and resistance forces in Afghanistan’s Panjshir Valley as the armed group tries to seize the last holdout province.
Resistance fighters said on Sunday that they captured hundreds of Taliban troops as well as their equipment and vehicles.


Afghanistan: Panjshir forces claim hundreds of Taliban capturedAfghanistan: Mullah Baradar promises ‘inclusive’ governmentWestern Union to resume money-transfer services to Afghanistan
The Taliban has said its forces had fought their way into the provincial capital of Panjshir after securing the surrounding districts.

Meanwhile, Mark Milley, the top US general, said Afghanistan will “likely” erupt in civil war if the Taliban is not able to establish control, warning that a broad civil war could lead to a resurgence of “terrorist” groups.
Alongside a large haul of American-made infantry weapons, Afghanistan’s new rulers now possess Humvees, armoured personnel carriers and at least one functioning Black Hawk helicopter.





Here are the latest updates for Sunday, September 5:









Panjshir resistance leader says ready for talks with Taliban


Ahmad Massoud, head of NRF, says he welcomes proposals for a negotiated settlement to end fighting in Panjshir Valley.




www.aljazeera.com






CrazyZ said:


> *Panjshir resistance leader says ready for talks with Taliban*
> Ahmad Massoud, head of NRF, says he welcomes proposals for a negotiated settlement to end fighting in Panjshir Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Sep 2021
> |
> Updated:
> 10 minutes ago
> 
> Heavy fighting continues between the Taliban and resistance forces in Afghanistan’s Panjshir Valley as the armed group tries to seize the last holdout province.
> Resistance fighters said on Sunday that they captured hundreds of Taliban troops as well as their equipment and vehicles.
> 
> 
> Afghanistan: Panjshir forces claim hundreds of Taliban capturedAfghanistan: Mullah Baradar promises ‘inclusive’ governmentWestern Union to resume money-transfer services to Afghanistan
> The Taliban has said its forces had fought their way into the provincial capital of Panjshir after securing the surrounding districts.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mark Milley, the top US general, said Afghanistan will “likely” erupt in civil war if the Taliban is not able to establish control, warning that a broad civil war could lead to a resurgence of “terrorist” groups.
> Alongside a large haul of American-made infantry weapons, Afghanistan’s new rulers now possess Humvees, armoured personnel carriers and at least one functioning Black Hawk helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the latest updates for Sunday, September 5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panjshir resistance leader says ready for talks with Taliban
> 
> 
> Ahmad Massoud, head of NRF, says he welcomes proposals for a negotiated settlement to end fighting in Panjshir Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


Similar old pattern is repeating again. Foreign lackeys make statements that they will fight to last.....then accept large amount of $$$$ for this resistance. They initially refuse any peace talks with the Taliban. Taliban forced to launch an offensive. Foreign lackeys then accept surrender terms and flee abroad with any loot they got from foreign governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

According to this, Taliban now have the complete control of 6 our of 7 districts of the Panjshir province and have entered the District Bazarak which has the capital Bazarak. It is now only a matter of 'hours' before the Taliban flag will be raised inside Bazarak.
A. Saleh has asked his bodyguards to shoot him in case of a surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Battle for Afghan holdout province intensifies as Taliban advance further into Panjshir Valley*

By Tim Lister, Radina Gigova and Lauren Said-Moorhouse, CNN and CNN contributors

1541 GMT (2341 HKT) September 5, 2021








(CNN)Heavy fighting was reported Sunday in parts of northern Afghanistan's Panjshir Valley, where rebel fighters from the National Resistance Front (NRF) have been battling a Taliban offensive.

Panjshir, a strategic slice of mountainous terrain rich with precious mineral resources around 90 miles north of Kabul, is the only region among Afghanistan's 34 provinces to remain out of the Taliban's control.

It was once a stronghold for the mujahideen fighting the Soviets and is now the seat of the resistance movement. Fighters in the province also held out against the Taliban in the late 1990s during their rule.

Taliban spokesman Belal Kareemi told CNN Sunday that the group's militant fighters have taken all districts of Panjshir province except for the capital of Bazarak and Rokha districts, which remain under NRF control.

The spokesman claimed the enemy has suffered "heavy casualties," including among their commanders, and that the Taliban hope to be able to "clear Panjsher as soon as possible." Taliban fighters are currently advancing toward Rokha and Bazarak, Kareemi added.







Taliban fighters in Kabul fire their guns in celebration after receiving unconfirmed reports that Panjshir Province had fallen to their forces on Friday.

But resistance fighters appeared to rebut the Taliban's claims, with NRF spokesman Fahim Dashti tweeting Sunday that the Paryan district of Panjshir was "completely cleared" of the Taliban.

"At least 1,000 terrorists were trapped due to the cutting of their way out. All the attackers were either killed, surrendered or captured by locals with help from resistance fighters as they fled and retreated. Many of these prisoners are foreigners and most of them are Pakistanis‌," Dashti said.

Earlier Sunday, an NRF spokesman said: "We have allowed them (Taliban) to enter the valley intentionally and now they are trapped. Fighting is going on in the northern most district of Panjshir (Paryan) and the southern most district (Anaba)."


"This is a tactic we have used from our playbook from the 1980s when the Soviets entered the Valley. The NRF is all over Panjshir and the Taliban have suffered heavy casualties tonight," the spokesman added.
CNN has not been able to independently verify the overall casualty figures in the latest rounds of fighting.







A truck with National Resistance Front markings is seen on a mountain top near Panjshir Valley, Afghanistan in this still image obtained from an undated video handout.

*More domestic flights resume*

Back in Kabul, Afghanistan's Ariana Afghan Airlines resumed flights between the capital and Herat, according to its official Facebook page on Sunday.


In subsequent posts the airline also confirmed operations between Kabul and the cities of Kandahar and Mazar-i-Sharif -- which Qatar's Ambassador to Afghanistan Saeed bin Mubarak Al-Khayarin Al-Hajar witnessed, according to a Qatari foreign ministry statement on Saturday.

Also on Sunday, the head of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) arrived in the country for a three-day trip.


"Arriving now in #Afghanistan," Peter Maurer tweeted along with a video message in which he said, "Today I'll arrive in Afghanistan where almost 40 years of conflict have caused so much suffering and misery."

Maurer said he will visit ICRC operations and talk to Afghans to better understand their short, medium and long-term needs. He added that he will talk to authorities to ensure that "neutral, impartial and independent humanitarian action will continue to be the basis" of the ICRC's work, and for further scaling and increasing of its operations.
While in Afghanistan, Maurer will also visit ICRC-supported medical facilities and rehabilitation centers for victims of violence and disease, according to an ICRC press release on Sunday.
"Before even visiting I wanted to pay tribute to ICRC's and Afghan Red Crescent's people on the ground -- who over the last decades have done everything to keep humanity at the core of their work and to counter the effect that war and violence becomes a way of life."


*New education rules*

Taliban talks are continuing over the formation of a transitional government but a decision from the Taliban-run education ministry Sunday is signaling life will change for civilians as the group cements its control.
The Ministry of Higher Education approved a proposal on the separation of male and female university students for the new semester, which begins Monday.

It signed off on a detailed proposal submitted by Afghanistan's union of universities, which represents 131 colleges and universities around the country.

According to the proposal, "All female students, lecturers and employees are obliged to observe Hijab according to Sharia." The hijab covers the hair but not the face.

Female and male students must enter their college through separate entrances. Mixed classes will only be allowed where the number of female students is fewer than 15, and the classroom must be divided by a curtain. Newly created classes at private universities should be separate for boys and girls, the proposal says.

There are also rules to ensure male and female students do not enter the classroom together. In addition, according to the proposal, "All universities are obliged to designate a separate area for female students to perform their prayers."

"In the future the universities should try to hire female professors for female students. In the meantime, efforts should be made to appoint elderly professors who are well-known for being trustworthy to teach female students," the proposal says.

Waheed Roshan, the Vice-Chancellor of the private Bakhtar University in Kabul, said the institution would comply with the proposal but said that for many colleges the logistics would be challenging. He told CNN that Bakhtar -- where about 20% of the 2,000 students are girls -- could hold classes for boys and girls in separate shifts. But other colleges might struggle with putting partitions inside their classrooms, Roshan said.

*Mixed feelings over education changes*

CNN spoke to several female students about the new regulations. Sahar, 21, who is studying political science, said she said was happy that the Taliban had not banned girls from attending higher education, but described the new rules as extreme.

"There are so many female students in Kabul who grew up in a free environment where they had the opportunity to choose what to wear and which university to attend or whether to sit in a classroom with the boys or not, but now it would be too difficult for them to adapt to these extreme rules," she said.
She said that even before the Taliban took over girls wore modest clothes and that she did not see the necessity for further restrictions. She also said she would try to resume her studies under the new rules, but wasn't sure if she could continue for long.

Ziba, another student in her early 20s in Kabul, said she was planning to abandon hopes of graduating from the university citing the fluid security situation and over concerns the Taliban might impose stricter conditions in the future. She said it was better to stay at home. She asked CNN not to use her real name.

But Mina Qasem, 19, who graduated from high school last year said that she was excited to start university. "I will put on any type of Hijab they ask me to wear as long as they keep the universities open for the girls. I am so excited to start my next chapter of life and my sister who is going to finish high school this year will also apply for one of the private universities at the end of the year."

Mina added that if girls wanted to have a voice in the future, they had to get educated whatever the circumstances.

CNN's Hira Humayun contributed to this report.










Battle for Afghan holdout province intensifies


Heavy fighting was reported Sunday in parts of northern Afghanistan's Panjshir Valley, where rebel fighters from the National Resistance Front (NRF) have been battling a Taliban offensive.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Meengla

Reuters topmost news right now. And appropriately the upcoming surrender on *Facebook*! Keyboard warriors fought on *Twitter* and surrendering on Facebook! But NO MERCY TO THE Pajnshir Leadership. I weep for the dead who died in this very obviously futile war!! I had my pet dog died 8 years ago and I still miss her and so can't imagine the pain of those whose sons, brothers, daughters, husbands, friends died in hundreds in the Panjshir battle. As for the Indians: They would fight Pakistan to the last Afghan!! 









Leader of Afghan holdout region says he is ready to talk with Taliban


The leader of the Afghan opposition group resisting Taliban forces in the Panjshir valley north of Kabul said on Sunday he welcomed proposals from religious scholars for a negotiated settlement to end the fighting.




www.reuters.com






The leader of the Afghan opposition group resisting Taliban forces in the Panjshir valley north of Kabul said on Sunday he welcomed proposals from religious scholars for a negotiated settlement to end the fighting.

Ahmad Massoud, head of the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan (NRFA), made the announcement on the group's Facebook page. Earlier, Taliban forces said they had fought their way into the provincial capital of Panjshir after securing the surrounding districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

The news seems genuine to me!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434571441551380480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434572061536571398

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434571137355292673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434571983560265733

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434573969449963521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434575101555531778

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434575654650060803Unconfirmed news!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434576122310799362Fighting during the day.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434576367564242948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434577816776069120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434578084632666114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434578638796738561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Buzkashi In Kunduz, Afghanistan, March 1978.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

The resigned language by even India's WION saying that A. Saleh has asked his guards to shoot him in the head in case he's injured; he would rather not surrender to the Taliban.
The end is near. Waiting to have a special Pakistan Defense Day on 6 Sept. 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TNT

Ahmad massoud and saleh should be arrested and jailed for a long term for putting ppl's life at risk for personal glory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Biggest casualty of the war so far!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434579295662379017

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Pro NA elements sensing the *DEFEAT.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434578197518200834*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434586027902054402


----------



## Pappa Alpha

It's over. Any news about fate of Saleh?


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Pappa Alpha said:


> It's over.


Not quite yet, the tiger is Zakhmi!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434587224100655105

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Meengla

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Pro NA elements sensing the *DEFEAT.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434578197518200834*




I think we should see the Taliban flag on the Governor House in Bazarak on 6 Sept 2021. A historic day like 15 Aug. 2021. 6 Sept. is Pakistan's Defense Day to commemorate the start of the 1965 War against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434588126182318081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434588415379615750

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Pappa Alpha said:


> It's over. Any news about fate of Saleh?


Like any good Bond villain.....he escaped to a secret lair under a volcano somewhere.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inch by inch, but very alert. Dangerous time at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

No more *TRUCE*.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434588777012514819

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Not quite yet, the tiger is Zakhmi!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434587224100655105


Fight on Twitter remains..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Panjshir has fallen.. all districts has fallen and the remaining fled into the mountains being chased by IEA.

Also these who fled into the mountains have low ammo.. Arrest on Amrullah Saleh is possible in this chase down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434591134794321921

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Meengla

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> No more *TRUCE*.



Why should the Taliban accept a truce now? A lot of Taliban warriors have been killed in this futile war. I say kill Massoud Jr. and A. Saleh to seal the deal. It would send a message to the Dostum group who are right now consolidating in Uzbekistan (with lots of weapons taken out from Afghanistan) to mount another challenge or ask for a share in govt larger than due.

Afghanistan needs PEACE above all, even if it is PEACE OF A GRAVEYARD!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Silly Massaud lost many top comrades today.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434592080815329284

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> I think we should see the Taliban flag on the Governor House in Bazarak on 6 Sept 2021. A historic day like 15 Aug. 2021. 6 Sept. is Pakistan's Defense Day to commemorate the start of the 1965 War against India.



That happens all Indian males will become unconscious after screaming like dhati urats


----------



## K_Bin_W

If US stood no chance I am wondering what made NA think they do... Misguided morons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Meengla said:


> I say kill Massoud Jr. and A. Saleh to seal the deal.


Saleh should not see the daylight, MJ has a lot of Tajik following in North same as baby Bilawal in Sindh.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434593182763847696

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

The 2 year 'resistance'. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434270525182787589


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434593591108718595


Pappa Alpha said:


> The 2 year 'resistance'.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434270525182787589


He lost most of them advising him.


----------



## PakFactor

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Saleh should not see the daylight, MJ has a lot of Tajik following in North same as baby Bilawal in Sindh.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434593182763847696



They can be pacified as long they have no figure head to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434593753751293959

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434594929452494849

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Amrullah Saleh's home was attacked twice today, but he escaped.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434598814581760006

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Pappa Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434591134794321921



It is very sad. These were warriors who fought bravely against the Soviets but in this latest conflict ended on the wrong side of the warring parties. Not dissimilar to the likes of General Robert E. Lee who for the Confederates in the American Civil War in 1860s. 
But the likes of Massoud Jr and A. Saleh should not be spared!! Taliban should have someone with SAMs or whatever it takes to shoot down any helicopter flying to Tajikistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434601173009551362

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## BRAVO_

as i said few days ago in this forum that pitching taliban against Northern alliance this time would result in to massacre of Ahamad Masoooud forces and it happened accordingly.... however i guess taliban will spare the life of Ahamd masooud as in Kabul they are about to announce a govt who is in need of financial support from other countries and at this stage Talibans are trying to gain the maximum support as the war is almost over and reconstruction has begin .. which has different dynamics and required different political maneuvering


----------



## Areesh

Meengla said:


> It is very sad. These were warriors who fought bravely against the Soviets but in this latest conflict ended on the wrong side of the warring parties. Not dissimilar to the likes of General Robert E. Lee who for the Confederates in the American Civil War in 1860s.
> But the likes of Massoud Jr and A. Saleh should not be spared!! Taliban should have someone with SAMs or whatever it takes to shoot down any helicopter flying to Tajikistan.



That idiot Facebook commander Ahmed Masood got them killed with his foolishness 

Amarullah Saleh needs to be eliminated. He has a lot of blood on his hands

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Where are you Saleh? Come out, come out.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Areesh said:


> That idiot Facebook commander Ahmed Masood got them killed with his foolishness




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434602644061003779


Pappa Alpha said:


> Where are you Saleh? Come out, come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

BRAVO_ said:


> as i said few days ago in this forum that pitching taliban against Northern alliance this time would result in to massacre of Ahamad Masoooud forces and it happened accordingly.... however i guess taliban will spare the life of Ahamd masooud as in Kabul they are about to announce a govt who is in need of financial support from other countries and this stage Talibans are trying to grain the maximum support as the wars is over and reconstruction has begin .. which is has different dynamics and different political maneuvering



The West doesn't care for Massoud-- Senior or Junior. Dead or Alive. In fact, the Taliban had tacit support of America against Massoud Sr. 
This forum people don't know that in Panjshir Valley even music was banned! So much so for putting on a 'liberal' face of the resistance!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Meengla said:


> It is very sad. These were warriors who fought bravely against the Soviets but in this latest conflict ended on the wrong side of the warring parties. Not dissimilar to the likes of General Robert E. Lee who for the Confederates in the American Civil War in 1860s.
> But the likes of Massoud Jr and A. Saleh should not be spared!! Taliban should have someone with SAMs or whatever it takes to shoot down any helicopter flying to Tajikistan.


For stability of Afghanistan, it is better this way. A defeated enemy is more dangerous than a dead one. They had their *chances *of peaceful settlement.


----------



## Areesh

Meengla said:


> The West doesn't care for Massoud-- Senior or Junior. Dead or Alive. In fact, the Taliban had tacit support of America against Massoud Sr.
> This forum people don't know that in Panjshir Valley even music was banned! So much so for putting on a 'liberal' face of the resistance!!



True 

Panjsheris are as conservative as taliban 

The reason they fought taliban are all political and ethnic not religious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434596363103313923

Reactions: Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Pappa Alpha

This picture will haunt him for the rest of his life.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434562375508795398


----------



## TNT

There are whispers that taliban have ordered its fighters to kill the remaining ANA and NRF commanders as they will always create problems in future. We may hear more news of high level commanders being killed. Some say the taliban have also ordered massoud and saleh to be killed n made an example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434605099851005953
Meanwhile pajeets have killed Qari Fasih for 210th time

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434610420787056650

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

BRAVO_ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434596363103313923


Most likely fake


----------



## Pappa Alpha

TNT said:


> There are whispers that taliban have ordered its fighters to kill the remaining ANA and NRF commanders as they will always create problems in future. We may hear more news of high level commanders being killed. Some say the taliban have also ordered massoud and saleh to be killed n made an example.


That's understandable, many TB members were not in favor of general amnesty. This gives them the chance to settle the revenge itch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434610085179842567
Bhaag gaya kanjar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> *Biden Says There Was No Way To Exit Afghanistan 'Without Chaos Ensuing'*
> August 18, 2021
> 
> By RFE/RL's
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden said in his first interview since the Taliban seized Kabul that “chaos” was inevitable once the United States decided to leave Afghanistan after two decades of war.
> 
> *Biden told ABC News* on August 18 that he didn’t know how U.S. forces could have exited “without chaos ensuing,” as witnessed at Kabul airport in recent days.
> 
> Western nations are scrambling to get thousands of diplomats, civilians, and eligible Afghans out of the country after the Taliban seized control of the capital over the weekend following a blitz offensive that saw a string of cities fall to the fundamentalist group in quick succession.
> 
> Biden said the Taliban is cooperating in helping get Americans and allied countries’ citizens out of the country but "we're having some more difficulty" in evacuating Afghan citizens who helped the international mission and others considered at risk under Taliban rule.
> 
> He said U.S. forces could remain in Kabul beyond an August 31 deadline if necessary to evacuate American citizens.
> 
> Earlier, U.S. Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin said about 4,500 U.S. military personnel are at Kabul airport and there "have been no hostile interactions with the Taliban and our lines of communication with Taliban commanders remain open."
> 
> The Pentagon chief added that U.S. troops do not have the capability to help people reach Kabul airport to be evacuated because his forces are focused on securing the airfield.
> 
> A top U.S. diplomat said the United States expects the Taliban to allow Afghans who wish to leave Afghanistan to depart, amid reports the group is blocking access to the airport.
> 
> "We have seen reports that the Taliban, contrary to their public statements and their commitments to our government, are blocking Afghans who wish to leave the country from reaching the airport," Deputy Secretary of State Wendy Sherman told reporters.
> 
> U.S. officials are engaging directly with the Taliban "to make clear that we expect them to allow all American citizens, all third-country nationals, and all Afghans who wish to leave to do so safely and without harassment," she said.
> 
> U.S. officials on August 18 said they have evacuated 4,480 people since they took control of the airport over the weekend, including 2,000 people in the past 24 hours. Officials have said they hope to be able to evacuate up to 9,000 people a day.
> 
> Other nations, including European allies, are also evacuating people in coordination with the United States. About 5,000 diplomats, security staff, aid workers, and Afghans have been evacuated in the last 24 hours, a Western official told Reuters on August 18.
> 
> The quick collapse of the Western-backed government after Afghan security forces crumbled in the face of the Taliban advance has raised larger questions about the U.S.-led international mission in the country.
> 
> Despite unfolding mayhem, Biden defended his decision to withdraw U.S. forces from Afghanistan, blaming the Afghan government and military for not defending cities and the capital.
> 
> "When you had the government of Afghanistan, the leader of that government, get in a plane and taking off and going to another country; when you saw the significant collapse of the Afghan troops we had trained, up to 300,000 of them, just leaving their equipment and taking off… that’s what happened,” Biden said in the interview.
> 
> Earlier, speaking to reporters alongside Austin, General Mark Milley, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said there had been no intelligence to indicate that the Afghanistan security forces and government would collapse in a period of 11 days as the Taliban captured major cities.
> 
> Milley said intelligence had "clearly indicated, multiple scenarios were possible," including a Taliban takeover following a rapid collapse of Afghan security forces and the government, a civil war or a negotiated settlement.
> 
> "The timeframe of rapid collapse - that was widely estimated and ranged from weeks to months and even years following our departure," Milley said.


The US army should have been the last to leave and should have only left after the foreigners and their local collaborators left. But as the US politicians upset the US army the US army decided to to do things their own way and put the politicians onto the backfoot. I doubt if racism came into play but the question that needs to be asked is would the game have been played differently if the Afghans were white.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Areesh said:


> Meanwhile pajeets have killed Qari Fasih for 210th time


*They wish

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434612735724097544*


----------



## Meengla

Pappa Alpha said:


> This picture will haunt him for the rest of his life.



The allure of being sought-after by the Western press, by being in Camp David, by appearing oh-so-cultured speaking in good English about human rights and liberalism while from being in poor countries of unwashed masses, of by speaking to an 'in-crowd' in the Western world... It must be so toxic--otherwise, how could so many leaders of the poor countries be so ignorant of their humble origins and of the 'ground realities'??

From now on--I will strongly distrust the Western media at least as far as international coverage and I will strongly distrust those leaders of the poor countries whose formative years were substantially spent in Western countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Most likely fake


here is another video
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434223831355363328*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Amrullah Saleh was a snake..... He made Ahmed Masood believe that he could win.... In case of death of Ahmed Masood... I will be sad... I honestly did not want this end for him... But no one can change what Allah has written for us....
Look


BRAVO_ said:


> here is the second video
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434223831355363328*


 Look brother the mountains are further away... Look at the videos where they are fighting and have tanks.... the geography does not match.... It's stated to be a boneyard somewhere near kabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434611020790702081

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

New Delhi should host them like they are hosting Tibetan exiles. Iss waqt kaam na aao gay to kya faida aisi dosti ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

The Indian meltdown and some of the evil individuals online is on epic proportions on TW and Pakistan is directly being blamed for this


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434610420787056650



They got routed..

however I want Saleh catched in Tajikistan


----------



## kingQamaR

they were dangerous panjshiris sell outs to destabilise Afghanistan and start a new civil war in Afghanistan for there few foreign backers left, Taliban is knowing this is in no mood now to show any of them any clemency at all. brain washed boy leader who led them is in real trouble now from Afghanistan people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaiserX

In reality the Northern Alliance 2.0 didnt stand a chance against the Taliban 2.0. I have a very strong feeling that this wont end in Panjshir. Mark my words.

The Talibs will not forgive Tajikistan for supporting NA 1.0 and now 2.0. THE NEXT BATTLE WILL BE TAKEN TO TAJIKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

KaiserX said:


> In reality the Northern Alliance 2.0 didnt stand a chance against the Taliban 2.0. I have a very strong feeling that this wont end in Panjshir. Mark my words.
> 
> The Talibs will not forgive Tajikistan for supporting NA 1.0 and now 2.0. THE NEXT BATTLE WILL BE TAKEN TO TAJIKISTAN.



I would say the Taliban are more pragmatic than they’ve ever been in their history their avoiding many of the mistakes that caused them to be vilified in the past. I will give them the benefit this time around, and the world needs a breather from Middle East and Central Asian conflicts, as the conflicts have show external actors gained nothing of significance and it’s all become a sunk cost. 

Right now their focusing on China but I don’t feel it’ll go as smoothly they’ve lost 20 solid years where they could’ve controlled China it’s now off its chains. Trump was their card to do it but it didn’t pan out as usual it’s caused more issues internally in the US than in China. *The student will some day become the master. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThinker02

KaiserX said:


> In reality the Northern Alliance 2.0 didnt stand a chance against the Taliban 2.0. I have a very strong feeling that this wont end in Panjshir. Mark my words.
> 
> The Talibs will not forgive Tajikistan for supporting NA 1.0 and now 2.0. THE NEXT BATTLE WILL BE TAKEN TO TAJIKISTAN.



You have no idea what you are talking about, Americans never do.


----------



## Goenitz

KaiserX said:


> In reality the Northern Alliance 2.0 didnt stand a chance against the Taliban 2.0. I have a very strong feeling that this wont end in Panjshir. Mark my words.
> 
> The Talibs will not forgive Tajikistan for supporting NA 1.0 and now 2.0. THE NEXT BATTLE WILL BE TAKEN TO TAJIKISTAN.


Pakistan supported UA/NATO against IEA, Taliban didn't attack Pak.
India supported Karzai/Ghani, Taliban didn't attack India.
Taliban didn't involved in a single incident in any European or US city 
Nor thry attacked Tajikistan before for Massod, Uzbekistan for Dostum etc
So why do u think they will do this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KaiserX

Goenitz said:


> Pakistan supported UA/NATO against IEA, Taliban didn't attack Pak.
> India supported Karzai/Ghani, Taliban didn't attack India.
> Taliban didn't involved in a single incident in any European or US city
> Nor thry attacked Tajikistan before for Massod, Uzbekistan for Dostum etc
> So why do u think they will do this time?



Tajikistan involved itself way to much into the losing side of the war since the 80s. Right now the situation within Tajikistan itself is not good with the rise of islamic sentiments amongst the population. The Taliban are for sure to take advantage of this.

The Taliban military machine today is stong, trained, and well equipped enough to take on military giants such as Iran, Pakistan, India and go toe to toe... wth is little Tajikistan to the Taliban military machine?

The Russians have a major base in Tajikistan and in all honesty is not in a position to defend itself against an Islamist revival/onslaugh in Central Asia. Russia would more than likely be willing to let a few STANS fall as a compromise. Lets see how all this turns out. Next few years should be the time of our lives I gaurantee you that 

Ill you ya one thing today... Zia's & Hamid Guls dream of a Islamist Revival in Central asia is closer than ever. Afghanistan is 50% of that story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BRAVO_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434608058328551431

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

BRAVO_ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434608058328551431


Bhag gya saala


----------



## BRAVO_

KaiserX said:


> Tajikistan involved itself way to much into the losing side of the war since the 80s. Right now the situation within Tajikistan itself is not good with the rise of islamic sentiments amongst the population. The Taliban are for sure to take advantage of this.
> 
> The Taliban military machine today is stong, trained, and well equipped enough to take on military giants such as Iran, Pakistan, India and go toe to toe... wth is little Tajikistan to the Taliban military machine?
> 
> The Russians have a major base in Tajikistan and in all honesty is not in a position to defend itself against an Islamist revival/onslaugh in Central Asia. Russia would more than likely be willing to let a few STANS fall as a compromise. Lets see how all this turns out. Next few years should be the time of our lives I gaurantee you that
> 
> Ill you ya one thing today... Zia's & Hamid Guls dream of a Islamist Revival in Central asia is closer than ever. Afghanistan is 50% of that story.


Tajikistan is indulging in to an unnecessary issue, they have a military strength of just 85oo solders and they are relying on Russians but they are opening unnecessary front with talibans..... by the way they have a indian base too i wonder how india will operate it in future ... for the time being taliban will not take any actions but if Tajkistan keep poking its nose in Afghan issues .. no wonder they will be targted by taliban too


----------



## Pappa Alpha

BRAVO_ said:


> Tajikistan is indulging in to an unnecessary issue, they have a military strength of just 85oo solders and they are relying on Russians but they are opening unnecessary front..... by the way they have a indian base too i wonder how india will operate it in future


Indians have 2 bases/airstrips there. I doubt Tajikistan will keep him for long. They don't have the guts or the capability. He will most likely flee further to West or (wishful thinking) India.


----------



## RescueRanger

Apparently if we believe twitter reports, Pakistan has deployed Cobra's Buraq UAV's, SSGs, F16's and even PSN Hamza against the Panjshir resistance. ISI tried to deploy Thor and Wonderwoman too but Qatar booked them first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
13


----------



## RescueRanger

If you guys want a laugh watch these:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434680852584275968^ This video originally posed on Facebook claims to be the NDF shooting a Pakistani drone.

Only one thing wrong with this, 1. that is an A10 Thunderbolt and 2nd it's from the videogame ARMA III.

Second video:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433539088959823872
^ Again claims to be NDF fighters shooting a Pakistani drone. 

The problem here is this is a training video from the USA:





Afghan lies are literally coming apart. This is so sad and what upsets me is all the journalists, analysts, human rights people even in Pakistan who believe this nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AmlaHashim

Panjshiris are claiming about death of Taliban's Panjshir campaign commander Qari Fasihudin. At the other side, reports of Saleh Registani being seriously injured. Btw killing of Gen Abdul Wadud, Fahim Dashty, Commander Gul Haider Khan, and Muneeb Amiri was pure intelligence gem. A precise attack to wipe entire resistance leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Goritoes

Lots of lives could've been saved if not for the personal pride of those who ran leaving their foot soldiers to die...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Khanate

Resistance 2.0 used negotiations as a stalling tactic. They hoped the coming winter season will stop or slow down the fighting. That would buy them time and hopefully new developments will favour them. Perhaps they can get international backers or bring new groups over to their side and start a full-scale conflict along ethnic lines like in 90s.

All those hopes are now fading away.





AmlaHashim said:


> Panjshiris are claiming about death of Taliban's Panjshir campaign commander Qari Fasihudin. At the other side, reports of Saleh Registani being seriously injured. Btw killing of Gen Abdul Wadud, Fahim Dashty, Commander Gul Haider Khan, and Muneeb Amiri was pure intelligence gem. A precise attack to wipe entire resistance leadership.





Saleh has made far too many enemies over the years to the point that few want to join him.

To Taliban's credit, they had plenty of time to penetrate Resistance 2.0 networks. Their fangs are deep inside Panjshir and that is paying dividends.





RescueRanger said:


> Apparently if we believe twitter reports, Pakistan has deployed Cobra's Buraq UAV's, SSGs, F16's and even PSN Hamza against the Panjshir resistance. ISI tried to deploy Thor and Wonderwoman too but Qatar booked them first.





I give it a week before Saleh claims Pakistan has dropped a tactical nuke on him.

This propaganda is similar to what I saw during Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict where Armenia claimed Azerbaijan had the help of Pakistan, Turkey and Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Khanate said:


> Resistance 2.0 used negotiations as a stalling tactic. They hoped the coming winter season will stop or slow down the fighting. That would buy them time and hopefully new developments will favour them. Perhaps they can get international backers or bring new groups over to their side and start a full-scale conflict along ethnic lines like in 90s.
> 
> All those hopes are now fading away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saleh has made far too many enemies over the years to the point that few want to join him.
> 
> To Taliban's credit, they had plenty of time to penetrate Resistance 2.0 networks. Their fangs are deep inside Panjshir and that is paying dividends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a week before Saleh claims Pakistan has dropped a tactical nuke on him.
> 
> This propaganda is similar to what I saw during Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict where Armenia claimed Azerbaijan had the help of Pakistan, Turkey and Syrians.



It is over. All the territories has fallen the capital Bazarak fell like 10 hours ago and the few remnants of NRF are low on ammo and being chased up in the mountains perhaps they are trying to exit the entire province to live for another day but there is a crazy manhunt going on for them and chasedown but as far as the battle of Panjshir goes it has come to a conclusion 10 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## >Secular<

BRAVO_ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434596363103313923



Phake Newj 









MoD demands US and NATO hand over military equipment during withdrawal


(Last Updated On: April 23, 2021)The Afghan government is set to formally demand US and NATO hand over their military equipment during the withdrawal process, the Afghan Ministry of Defense said Thursday. But US-led Resolute Support Mission has not yet said whether it will hand over military...




ariananews.af





*Military vehicles and accessory equipment fill a retrograde yard at Camp Warrior, Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, Oct. 2, 2013, before being shipped from the base*









File:Military vehicles and accessory equipment fill a retrograde yard at Camp Warrior, Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, Oct. 2, 2013, before being shipped from the base 131002-F-YL744-094.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## RescueRanger

New report on News Feeds says resistance now wants a cease fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

RescueRanger said:


> New report on News Feeds says resistance now wants a cease fire.


the resistance lost. they are in no position to want anything. the remaining resistance fighters will be rounded up and forced to go clear landmines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

It's over folks. How poetic that it ended on 6th September. Now the challenge of forming a government begins.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434733813364572160

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## AmlaHashim

I am concerned about Amrullah Saleh as he vowed to fight till end. Will he keep it and get "martyred". Whereabouts of Ahmad Massoud Jr are also unknown.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

AmlaHashim said:


> I am concerned about Amrullah Saleh as he vowed to fight till end. Will he keep it and get "martyred". Whereabouts of Ahmad Massoud Jr are also unknown.


*How the hell is he going to get 'martyred' if he keeps running away?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Areesh

AmlaHashim said:


> Panjshiris are claiming about death of Taliban's Panjshir campaign commander Qari Fasihudin. At the other side, reports of Saleh Registani being seriously injured. Btw killing of Gen Abdul Wadud, Fahim Dashty, Commander Gul Haider Khan, and Muneeb Amiri was pure intelligence gem. A precise attack to wipe entire resistance leadership.



Senior Taliban leader has confirmed that Qari Fasih is alive 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434732101006397446

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akramishaqkhan

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> He should not discredit his Father's name by sitting on the wrong side. Thats what my point is.
> If Masood was a recognised hero, deserving or not, He should remain a hero rather then disputed by actions of his unexperienced 32 years old son.



A lesson these few misguided Tajiks need to burn in their heads. Pakhtuns are a different breed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

it's officially over...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434731614194606080


----------



## >Secular<

Phake Newj

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## amjad_vantage

GumNaam said:


> it's officially over...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434731614194606080







Yes its conquered, indian media giving credit to pak army and air force.


----------



## Pappa Alpha

You have to defeat these stooges twice: first on the battlefield and then on Twitter. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434744032907780102

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## GumNaam

amjad_vantage said:


> Yes its conquered, indian media giving credit to pak army and air force.


rola dar rola!


----------



## Areesh

Pappa Alpha said:


> You have to defeat these stooges twice: first on the battlefield and then on Twitter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434744032907780102



These Panjsheris are literally clowns. Apparently being ally of India lowers ones IQ too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast




----------



## F.O.X

The battle was lost 2 days ago, when Saleh decided to run.


----------



## Beast

No deny, it was captured by Taliban.


----------



## >Secular<

Baz2020 said:


> One of the top fitna of our times. Youtube. Must be banned in pajistan atleast.


Twitter, Facebook?


----------



## blueazure

well that happened rather quickly

this was more of a mopping up operation vs actual combat , the so called ' panjsher resistance ' did nothing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## >Secular<

Anti-Taliban resistance fighters train in Panjshir province on Sept. 2. (Ahmad Sahel Arman/AFP/Getty Images)


The Taliban on Monday seized Panjshir province, a restive mountain region that was the final holdout of resistance forces in the country, cementing its total control over Afghanistan a week after U.S. forces departed the country.

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid said in a statement that the Islamist group had “completely conquered” the Panjshir Valley. “With the help of Allah, and support of our people, the Islamic Emirate has taken complete control. Our last efforts for establishing peace and security in the country have given results,” he said.

*A senior official of the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan, who spoke on the condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the matter, confirmed that the Taliban had taken over. “Yes, Panjshir has fallen. Taliban took control of government offices. Taliban fighters entered into the governor’s house,” the person said.*

Update*: *But on Twitter, the NRF said its forces remained “in all strategic positions across the valley to continue the fight” and that the “Taliban’s claim of occupying Panjshir is false.” 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/09/06/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-updates/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

So where is Masood Jr and Saleh dude ? Saleh escaped to Tajikistan couple of weeks back from where he was making videos and using interent. Talibans have cut off internet and elecricity of the valley for the last few days yet Saleh was using twitter which clearly suggests that he was not in the valley from day first and lieing as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crimson Blue

Position of Iranian state media on Panjshir battle:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434632111869333511


----------



## Crimson Blue

Why Panjshir fell, according to Iranian state media:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434632111869333511


----------



## Iron Shrappenel




----------



## Imran Khan

if our drones did it i will salute pak high command . if amrullah can bark day and night to paksitan then why not use force ? anyhow he is blaming for all of their failures to pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cash GK

Chacha_Facebooka said:


> They haven't yet. These youtubers blindly believe disinfo without verifying.


Chacha imran is well known name of Pakistan jun. he has must more credibility then you n I. This man gets first hand info..


----------



## Titanium100

Taliban has plenty of Helicopters around 200+ helis including black hawks and they have been flying it daily now since they have many pilots defect to them and also Taliban has plenty of drones including Scan eagle drones and other drones that were even used against ANA.

Taliban helicopteres attacked on Sunday night it confused them and TB enlisted their drones on the mountains this also confused them more but make no mistake TB has that arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Areesh said:


> These Panjsheris are literally clowns. Apparently being ally of India lowers ones IQ too



This. They lost the battle right there and haviing the vile indians cheering for them and inciting them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434808009193103366


----------



## Riz

I was not aware we have such advance drones 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434637571565539335

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Taliban has seized plenty of tanks since August that has gone unnoticed and they also seized plenty more in Panjshir. TB may have around 300-500 tanks 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434824612932685826

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Baz2020

>Secular< said:


> Twitter, Facebook?




Yeah those too. Need our own social networks tightly controlled


----------



## kingQamaR

panjshiri we’re just rebels and terrorists I could not understand why they were being described as some sort of freedom fighters. His legendary dad was dodgy spent more time co-operating with soviets more than he actually fighting them. and the 90s Taliban lacked serious weapon to mount and take panjshir valley then. With weapons, they conquered it in days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

Why didn't superpower India send forces to protect it? Because "evil Pakistan not let us fly


>Secular< said:


> View attachment 775926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/09/06/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-updates/


Nice flag though,eh?  

Why didn't superpower India do something to protect them all these months?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Hope this news is true, IMHO, we need to see pictures of Talibs accepting signed “articles of reconciliation” from the Panjshiris to believe it is actually over.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434833831886921736


kingQamaR said:


> panjshiri we’re just rebels and terrorists I could not understand why they were being described as some sort of freedom fighters. His legendary dad was dodgy spent more time co-operating with soviets more than he actually fighting them. and the 90s Taliban lacked serious weapon to mount and take panjshir valley then. With weapons, they conquered it in days


and took a lot of funds and help from Pakistan. the guy was a CIA poster child for some reason yet most of the fighting was done by other groups. after the soviets exited the harami turned against Pakistan.

tajik are an enemy we just don't seem to acknowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARMalik

Titanium100 said:


> Taliban has plenty of Helicopters around 200+ helis including black hawks and they have been flying it daily now since they have many pilots defect to them and also Taliban has plenty of drones including Scan eagle drones and other drones that were even used against ANA.
> 
> Taliban helicopteres attacked on Sunday night it confused them and TB enlisted their drones on the mountains this also confused them more but make no mistake TB has that arsenal



Most of these helicopters have been trashed/destroyed by the US before leaving. So unfortunately TB only have a handful in operation left.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434657191940743171
that french froggy twat must be ready to jump of the eiffel tower.


----------



## BRAVO_

most of twitter accounts which are tweeting in favor of NA or on behalf of NA are run by indians, it is sad how they engaged NA people in to fight with Taliban and cause death of many, lesson for rest of pro indian groups indians will make sure that each of their ally got killed in protecting the indian interests while this is first time in recent Afghan history that indians have no foot prints in the govt curtsy to Modi govt, even during Taliban last govt indians were having allies in Panjshir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434826098148323328

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

ARMalik said:


> Most of these helicopters have been trashed/destroyed by the US before leaving. So unfortunately TB only have a handful in operation left.



Was not counting the ones destroyed


----------



## SIPRA

All threads on Panjshir valley battle shall be merged.


----------



## >Secular<

Baz2020 said:


> Yeah those too. Need our own social networks tightly controlled



Like China? But our Pakistani politicians will censored every thing which they do not like.


----------



## nangyale

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434826098148323328


Indians and their camp followers, F16 fantasies. 

Guess some people never learn.


----------



## AmlaHashim

Qari Fasihudin is alive as shown in this live video from Pro-Taliban sources.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434813284125851652

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Reuters Top Story:





Happy Defense Day, Pakistan!!









Taliban claim control of Panjshir, opposition says resistance will continue


The Taliban claimed victory on Monday in the last part of Afghanistan still holding out against their rule, declaring that the capture of the Panjshir valley completed their takeover of the country and they would unveil a new government soon.




www.reuters.com






*Sept 6 (Reuters) -* The Taliban claimed victory on Monday over opposition forces in the Panjshir valley northeast of Kabul, declaring that it completed the Islamist group's takeover of Afghanistan and promising to announce a new government soon.

Pictures on social media showed Taliban members standing in front of the gate of the Panjshir provincial governor’s compound after fighting over the weekend with the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan (NRFA), led by Panjshiri leader Ahmad Massoud.


*"Panjshir, which was the last hideout of the escapee enemy, is captured," Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid told a news conference.*

Earlier, he had said: "With this victory and latest efforts our country has come out of the whirlpool of the war and our people will have a happy life in peace, liberty and freedom."

The Taliban assured the people of Panjshir, who are ethnically distinct from the Pashtun-dominated Taliban and fought against the Islamists during their rule from 1996 to 2001, that there would be no "discriminatory act against them".

*"They are our brothers and would work together for a joint purpose and welfare of the country," Mujahid said.*



Massoud, who leads a force drawn from remnants of regular Afghan army and special forces units as well as local militia fighters, said in a Twitter message *he was safe, but gave no details.*

Mujahid said he had been told that Massoud and former vice president *Amrullah Saleh had escaped to neighbouring Tajikistan.*

Ali Maisam Nazary, head of foreign relations at NRFA, said the Taliban's claim of victory was false and opposition forces continued to fight.

"The NRF forces are present in all strategic positions across the valley to continue the fight," he said on his Facebook page.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

Washington Post top story.
Wow!! What a day to have the Panjshir Valley be conquered: *Pakistan's Defense Day!! *Who is timing these events to perfection? First, Kabul fell on Aug. 15 which was India's Independence Day and today Panjshir Valley conquest on Pakistan's Defense Day!!! 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/09/06/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-updates/



*Panjshir Valley, last resistance holdout in Afghanistan, falls to the Taliban*



The Taliban on Monday seized Panjshir province, a restive mountain region that was the final holdout of resistance forces in the country, cementing its total control over Afghanistan a week after U.S. forces departed the country.

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid said in a statement that the Islamist group had “completely conquered” the Panjshir Valley. “Our last efforts for establishing peace and security in the country have given results,” he said.
*A senior official of the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan, who spoke on the condition of anonymity due to the sensitivity of the matter, confirmed that the Taliban had taken over. “Yes, Panjshir has fallen. Taliban took control of government offices. Taliban fighters entered into the governor’s house,” the person said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_*LA GALIBE ILLALLAH....*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Taliban raise flag in resistance stronghold*

The Taliban have claimed to have seized control of the Panjshir Valley - the final area of resistance to their rule.

Earlier this morning, the group posted a video showing its members raising the Taliban flag outside the provincial governor’s office in Panjshir.

However the leader of the resistance forces in Panjshir has denied the Taliban are now in control. Ahmad Massoud said they still have a presence there and are fighting the militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

ghazi52 said:


> However the leader of the resistance forces in Panjshir has *denied the Taliban are now in control. Ahmad Massoud said they still have a presence there and are fighting the militants.*



Really Baghdad Bobs??!! Should there be a pic of Massoud Jr. hanging from a lamp pole to confirm the Fall of Panjshir??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

National Resistance Front , NRF said its spokesmen Fahim Dashty and General Abdul Wudod Zara had been killed.

On Sunday, Taliban spokesman Kareemi claimed the enemy had suffered "heavy casualties," including among their commanders, and that the Taliban hope to be able to "clear Panjsher as soon as possible." Taliban fighters are currently advancing toward Rokha and Bazarak, Kareemi added.

Before his death, NRF spokesman Dashti appeared to rebut the Taliban's claims, tweeting that the Paryan district of Panjshir was "completely cleared" of the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

ghazi52 said:


> National Resistance Front , NRF said its spokesmen Fahim Dashty and General Abdul Wudod Zara had been killed.
> 
> On Sunday, Taliban spokesman Kareemi claimed the enemy had suffered "heavy casualties," including among their commanders, and that the Taliban hope to be able to "clear Panjsher as soon as possible." Taliban fighters are currently advancing toward Rokha and Bazarak, Kareemi added.
> 
> Before his death, NRF spokesman Dashti appeared to rebut the Taliban's claims, tweeting that the Paryan district of Panjshir was "completely cleared" of the Taliban.



I have never seen a bigger liar than Fahim Dashty he was lying himself to his death. He was making all these claims during the conflict while in truth on the last 48 hours they were besieged in Bazarak and after Bazarak were overrun it was basically the end he died there himself and multiple others and the remnants fled to the mountains by the way Ahmad Massoud has been confirmed to have fled to Tajikistan alsongside Saleh and these being chased a few remnants in the mountains by the taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Monday, Sep 06, 2021







ISLAMABAD: As the fighting continues in Panjshir, the Taliban Sunday said they had captured all districts of the Panjshir province but the fighting was ongoing at the provincial center.

The Resistance Front, however, rejected the Taliban’s claim, saying they had retaken Paryan district from the Taliban forces. Both the Taliban forces and the Resistance Front are claiming to have an upper hand on the battlefield. AhmadullahWasiq, deputy head of the Taliban’s Cultural Commission, Sunday said the Taliban forces had captured all districts of Panjshir, reports TOLO news.

“The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are actively present in all areas and districts of Panjshir. All the areas are under their control. They only faced resistance in Bazarak in the center of Panjshir,” he said.

The Taliban forces posted a video on social media saying they had taken heavy equipment used by the Resistance Front. “We have taken several cannons of the enemy,” said Mawlawi Sakhidad Majmar, a Taliban commander.

The Resistance Front spokesman, Fahim Dashti, however, rejected the Taliban’s claim of taking Panjshir districts, saying they had retaken Paryan district. Dashti in a tweet said the Taliban had suffered casualties.

“Panjshir’s Paryan has been completely cleared of Taliban. At least, '1,000 terrorists' were stuck as their entrance and exit ways were closed. All the aggressors were arrested or killed by the local people with support from the resistance forces while they were fleeing. Former foreign minister Hanif Atmar urged both sides to stop fighting and resolve the problem with dialogue, adding that the fighting will have negative consequences for the country’s stability.

Meanwhile, the leader of the Afghan opposition group resisting the Taliban forces in the Panjshir valley north of Kabul Sunday said he welcomed proposals from religious scholars for a negotiated settlement to end the fighting.

Ahmad Massoud, head of the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan (NRFA), made the announcement on the group's Facebook page. "The NRF in principle agrees to solve the current problems and put an immediate end to the fighting and continue negotiations," Massoud said in the Facebook post.

"To reach a lasting peace, the NRF is ready to stop fighting on condition that Taliban also stop their attacks and military movements on Panjshir and Andarab," he said, referring to a district in the neighbouring province of Baghlan. Earlier, Afghan media outlets reported that an Ulema council of religious scholars had called on the Taliban to accept a negotiated settlement to end the fighting in Panjshir.


----------



## Areesh

Meengla said:


> Really Baghdad Bobs??!! Should there be a pic of Massoud Jr. hanging from a lamp pole to confirm the Fall of Panjshir??



And it is only Indians in the whole wide world who are believing in these guys thinking that taliban are yet to capture Panjsher

Low IQ galore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

ghazi52 said:


> Monday, Sep 06, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: As the fighting continues in Panjshir, the Taliban Sunday said they had captured all districts of the Panjshir province but the fighting was ongoing at the provincial center.
> 
> The Resistance Front, however, rejected the Taliban’s claim, saying they had retaken Paryan district from the Taliban forces. Both the Taliban forces and the Resistance Front are claiming to have an upper hand on the battlefield. AhmadullahWasiq, deputy head of the Taliban’s Cultural Commission, Sunday said the Taliban forces had captured all districts of Panjshir, reports TOLO news.
> 
> “The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are actively present in all areas and districts of Panjshir. All the areas are under their control. They only faced resistance in Bazarak in the center of Panjshir,” he said.
> 
> The Taliban forces posted a video on social media saying they had taken heavy equipment used by the Resistance Front. “We have taken several cannons of the enemy,” said Mawlawi Sakhidad Majmar, a Taliban commander.
> 
> The Resistance Front spokesman, Fahim Dashti, however, rejected the Taliban’s claim of taking Panjshir districts, saying they had retaken Paryan district. Dashti in a tweet said the Taliban had suffered casualties.
> 
> “Panjshir’s Paryan has been completely cleared of Taliban. At least, '1,000 terrorists' were stuck as their entrance and exit ways were closed. All the aggressors were arrested or killed by the local people with support from the resistance forces while they were fleeing. Former foreign minister Hanif Atmar urged both sides to stop fighting and resolve the problem with dialogue, adding that the fighting will have negative consequences for the country’s stability.
> 
> Meanwhile, the leader of the Afghan opposition group resisting the Taliban forces in the Panjshir valley north of Kabul Sunday said he welcomed proposals from religious scholars for a negotiated settlement to end the fighting.
> 
> Ahmad Massoud, head of the National Resistance Front of Afghanistan (NRFA), made the announcement on the group's Facebook page. "The NRF in principle agrees to solve the current problems and put an immediate end to the fighting and continue negotiations," Massoud said in the Facebook post.
> 
> "To reach a lasting peace, the NRF is ready to stop fighting on condition that Taliban also stop their attacks and military movements on Panjshir and Andarab," he said, referring to a district in the neighbouring province of Baghlan. Earlier, Afghan media outlets reported that an Ulema council of religious scholars had called on the Taliban to accept a negotiated settlement to end the fighting in Panjshir.



Which website are you quoting seems like that news is qouting an older article that dropped 24 hours ago rather than being fresh. It is Sunday news when Fahim Dasthy was still alive he died last night in Bazarak in the last holdout..


----------



## RealNapster

Titanium100 said:


> Taliban has plenty of Helicopters around 200+ helis including black hawks and they have been flying it daily now since they have many pilots defect to them and also Taliban has plenty of drones including Scan eagle drones and other drones that were even used against ANA.
> 
> Taliban helicopteres attacked on Sunday night it confused them and TB enlisted their drones on the mountains this also confused them more but make no mistake TB has that arsenal



Flying these helis is not big deal. As you pointed out that can be done by ex-ANA airforce pilots. But we have to also consider the maintanence and servicibility of these helis as that was done by American contractors even in Past. ANA or Afghan airforce never took part in maintanence of these helis. Now from where would Taliban manage that ? We have to see...


----------



## Meengla

My favorite General Bakshi's latest about the Panjshir Valley. A short video but a quick summary:
The Taliban may have advanced into the Valley floor but the NRF is occupying the heights and heights are more important. So Panjshir Valley has not really fallen. Also, General Bajwa of Pakistan is directing the offensive from an 'underground' location in Pakistan and Bajwa is very irritable these days because of the losses in Panjshir Valley. The Chinese are also helping Pakistan in the Panjshir Valley operations. And that this is a great time for India to take the Pakistani held Kashmir (the 'Azad Kashmir').
Yup, comedy time!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## RescueRanger

Meengla said:


> My favorite General Bakshi's latest about the Panjshir Valley. A short video but a quick summary:
> The Taliban may have advanced into the Valley floor but the NRF is occupying the heights and heights are more important. So Panjshir Valley has not really fallen. Also, General Bajwa of Pakistan is directing the offensive from an 'underground' location in Pakistan and Bajwa is very irritable these days because of the losses in Panjshir Valley. The Chinese are also helping Pakistan in the Panjshir Valley operations. And that this is a great time for India to take the Pakistani held Kashmir (the 'Azad Kashmir').
> Yup, comedy time!!!



hahaha this man is a good comedian.


----------



## Sidacca

Meengla said:


> My favorite General Bakshi's latest about the Panjshir Valley. A short video but a quick summary:
> The Taliban may have advanced into the Valley floor but the NRF is occupying the heights and heights are more important. So Panjshir Valley has not really fallen. Also, General Bajwa of Pakistan is directing the offensive from an 'underground' location in Pakistan and Bajwa is very irritable these days because of the losses in Panjshir Valley. The Chinese are also helping Pakistan in the Panjshir Valley operations. And that this is a great time for India to take the Pakistani held Kashmir (the 'Azad Kashmir').
> Yup, comedy time!!!


Ye kitna ******** aadmi hai yar kya kahani bnaaye huye hai hahaha.... now ban me khair hai but kuttay ko gali denay ka dil bht kr raha tha


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> My favorite General Bakshi's latest about the Panjshir Valley. A short video but a quick summary:
> The Taliban may have advanced into the Valley floor but the NRF is occupying the heights and heights are more important. So Panjshir Valley has not really fallen. Also, General Bajwa of Pakistan is directing the offensive from an 'underground' location in Pakistan and Bajwa is very irritable these days because of the losses in Panjshir Valley. The Chinese are also helping Pakistan in the Panjshir Valley operations. And that this is a great time for India to take the Pakistani held Kashmir (the 'Azad Kashmir').
> Yup, comedy time!!!



Yes. And, for whole of the time, Bajwa, corps commanders and Chinese and Turkish Generals are continuously watching live video of Panjshir battle, being transmitted by field drones, with intermittent intercessions of songs like "Afghan jalebi" etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Meengla said:


> My favorite General Bakshi's latest about the Panjshir Valley. A short video but a quick summary:
> The Taliban may have advanced into the Valley floor but the NRF is occupying the heights and heights are more important. So Panjshir Valley has not really fallen. Also, General Bajwa of Pakistan is directing the offensive from an 'underground' location in Pakistan and Bajwa is very irritable these days because of the losses in Panjshir Valley. The Chinese are also helping Pakistan in the Panjshir Valley operations. And that this is a great time for India to take the Pakistani held Kashmir (the 'Azad Kashmir').
> Yup, comedy time!!!



India: Pakistan is broke, cannot pay its bills and about to collapse

Also India: Pakistan is a superpower that fooled USA and defeated everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Meengla said:


> My favorite General Bakshi's latest about the Panjshir Valley. A short video but a quick summary:
> The Taliban may have advanced into the Valley floor but the NRF is occupying the heights and heights are more important. So Panjshir Valley has not really fallen. Also, General Bajwa of Pakistan is directing the offensive from an 'underground' location in Pakistan and Bajwa is very irritable these days because of the losses in Panjshir Valley. The Chinese are also helping Pakistan in the Panjshir Valley operations. And that this is a great time for India to take the Pakistani held Kashmir (the 'Azad Kashmir').
> Yup, comedy time!!!



  

Main kahan apna sar maroon???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Areesh said:


> Main kahan apna sar maroon???


----------



## ghazi52

The Taliban have taken complete control of Panjshir province, the last area in Afghanistan being held by resistance forces, the Islamist militant group’s spokesman, Zabihullah Mujahid, said on Monday.

Pictures on social media showed Taliban members standing in front of the gate of the Panjshir provincial governor’s compound.

There was no immediate word from Ahmad Massoud, the leader of the opposition group resisting Taliban forces.

Courtesy: Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistani f16 shot down by resistence today

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434867026179334150@magra
This is after india shot down pakistan f16..
India provided vital vodoo magic to shot down f16 per masood
Pakistani b52 bombers bombing afghanistan per "christina VERY fair"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434893650631274496

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Trailer23

Uff-fo...

Have a listen to India's #1 Defence Analyst - Maj. Gurav Arya.

First he said that Taliban are Barbarians & few in number who can't defeat ANA that are well trained. He also said that the Taliban won't be able to take Kabul.

Taliban just strolled into Kabul - a fact no one can deny.

Then he stated that the British, Soviets & Americans couldn't take Panjshir and that was IMPOSSIBLE. For the past couple of days they've been saying Pakistan is helping the Taliban to take Panjshir & have reported heavy losses.

Today, his tone has changed that it isn't possible, but at the cost of blood. Seriously, after 20 Years, has it not occurred to him that the Taliban don't care about blood spilled.

[Aaj tou audio may aisa lag raha tha kay uus ke amma ke miyat uut gae hai]. Now..., all of a sudden 'Kashmir' is being discussed on various Channels. [Kyu bhai?] Kashmir is miles away...😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

Meengla said:


> My favorite General Bakshi's latest about the Panjshir Valley. A short video but a quick summary:
> The Taliban may have advanced into the Valley floor but the NRF is occupying the heights and heights are more important. So Panjshir Valley has not really fallen. Also, General Bajwa of Pakistan is directing the offensive from an 'underground' location in Pakistan and Bajwa is very irritable these days because of the losses in Panjshir Valley. The Chinese are also helping Pakistan in the Panjshir Valley operations. And that this is a great time for India to take the Pakistani held Kashmir (the 'Azad Kashmir').
> Yup, comedy time!!!


Man the final capture of panjshir has put the final nail on indian coffin in afghanistan. 
Now to save his face havaldar GD Bakshi has a started a new panjshir hills topic. They can't digest the fact that never ever panjshir was captured in history like this before. And mistakenly they already gave a huge credit to this to pakistan military. Secondly from king zahir shah to ashraf ghani India was always present in Afghanistan but first time in history totally kicked out

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

xeuss said:


> India: Pakistan is broke, cannot pay its bills and about to collapse
> 
> Also India: Pakistan is a superpower that fooled USA and defeated everyone.



I don't know man. This nation is looking to gone completely psychotic in its delusions

That head of SSG who himself is a three star General has gone in Afghanistan in civilian clothes to fight these Panjsheris and within a day of alleged artillery bombardment Pakistanis are at a shortage of ammunition and Pakistanis have sent helicopters and Pakistani officers are asked not to go home and are also not given tea and officers are fighting with each other and Chinese general is also monitoring from GHQ Rawalpindi and corps commander Rawalpindi Corp has been asked to look after the operation instead of Peshawar corp even though they border Afghanistan and now northern light infantry is also being sent to Afghanistan and more than a dozen SSG soldiers are killed and Rawalpindi Corp has left LoC and AJK is abandoned and india can easily occupy it

This is a former general and not some junkie talking all this nonsense on a national TV and I am pretty sure more than 90% of Indian population would believe in it
India as a country and a nation has gone completely mad in its hate for Muslims and Pakistan. This nation needs therapy. WHO needs to do something 

This is madness not just random propoganda

@Meengla explain this sir. What is this??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Afghan Taliban now control 100% area of Afghanistan for the first time in history, thanks to US for attacking Afghanistan & then accepting Afghan Taliban legitimacy by signing Doha peace deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

SecularNationalist said:


> And mistakenly they already* gave a huge credit to this to pakistan military. *Secondly from king zahir shah to ashraf ghani India was always present in Afghanistan but first time in history totally kicked out



Yup. The Law of Unintended Consequences!!! Now Pakistanis must seem like the proverbial TEN FOOT TALL SOLDIERS to Indians!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

Areesh said:


> @Meengla explain this sir. What is this??



Lance Naik GD Bakshi has himself accepted, in a video, that India is a "Randi Khaana". That shall remove the confusion, if any.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## KaiserX

SHAMEFUL LIARS...


----------



## doorstar

SIPRA said:


> Lance Naik GD Bakshi


daktar major jernal ganga deep bakhsi, if you please! ye kia koi randikhana he k jab jee chahe musharraf aakar hum ko maray or hum cheekh cheekh k bolay: clinnton bhagwan bachao bachao

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

They claimed "Attock", ended up in losing "Kabul"
Now gone from last district of Panjshir while continuing the same disinformation campaign against Pakistan.
You shall never be able to surprise us & we are not surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

RealNapster said:


> Flying these helis is not big deal. As you pointed out that can be done by ex-ANA airforce pilots. But we have to also consider the maintanence and servicibility of these helis as that was done by American contractors even in Past. ANA or Afghan airforce never took part in maintanence of these helis. Now from where would Taliban manage that ? We have to see...


They wont be...unless chinese help them or a western country

Mi17 they will be able to use easy and i am not an expert but humvees and maxpro they will be able to service too..nothing fancy there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

His "


Trailer23 said:


> Uff-fo...
> 
> Have a listen to India's #1 Defence Analyst - Maj. Gurav Arya.
> 
> First he said that Taliban are Barbarians & few in number who can't defeat ANA that are well trained. He also said that the Taliban won't be able to take Kabul.
> 
> Taliban just strolled into Kabul - a fact no one can deny.
> 
> Then he stated that the British, Soviets & Americans couldn't take Panjshir and that was IMPOSSIBLE. For the past couple of days they've been saying Pakistan is helping the Taliban to take Panjshir & have reported heavy losses.
> 
> Today, his tone has changed that it isn't possible, but at the cost of blood. Seriously, after 20 Years, has it not occurred to him that the Taliban don't care about blood spilled.
> 
> [Aaj tou audio may aisa lag raha tha kay uus ke amma ke miyat uut gae hai]. Now..., all of a sudden 'Kashmir' is being discussed on various Channels. [Kyu bhai?] Kashmir is miles away...😁


His " Ts " are shot.... Even leaving the army couldn't save him from Pakistan.... As of Kashmir.... Next 4 to 5 years would be decisive... Everything seems to be moving in that direction in my eyes....


ziaulislam said:


> They wont be...unless chinese help them or a western country
> 
> Mi17 they will be able to use easy and i am not an expert but humvees and maxpro they will be able to service too..nothing fancy there


I would add to that they were flying some Mi-17s long after the Soviet retreat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Iron Shrappenel said:


> His "
> 
> His " Ts " are shot.... Even leaving the army couldn't save him from Pakistan.... As of Kashmir.... Next 4 to 5 years would be decisive... Everything seems to be moving in that direction in my eyes....
> 
> I would add to that they were flying some Mi-17s long after the Soviet retreat.


Yes unlike USA..soviet trained the local forcw to maintain the force equipments and did professional training hence why the soviet govt didnt fall for three years untill collapsed due to financial reasons
We need to make a separate thread how indias voodoo magic shot down the second f16 since palwama...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## xeuss

Areesh said:


> India as a country and a nation has gone completely mad in its hate for Muslims and Pakistan. This nation needs therapy. WHO needs to do something



This is precisely what it is. When it comes to hatred for Muslims, all logic is lost and any fiction, no matter how bizarre, is readily accepted. 

I have seen well educated Hindus, who have excelled in their professional fields, and have a great logical thought process otherwise, succumb to the most bizarre conspiracy theories when it comes to Muslims. 

My jaw dropped when a Hindu acquaintance of mine, a senior statistician at a major US bank, believed that Muslims would outnumber Hindus in India within a few decades. I mean he does statistics for a living and still could not figure this out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

xeuss said:


> This is precisely what it is. When it comes to hatred for Muslims, all logic is lost and any fiction, no matter how bizarre, is readily accepted.
> 
> I have seen well educated Hindus, who have excelled in their professional fields, and have a great logical thought process otherwise, succumb to the most bizarre conspiracy theories when it comes to Muslims.
> 
> My jaw dropped when a Hindu acquaintance of mine, a senior statistician at a major US bank, believed that Muslims would outnumber Hindus in India within a few decades. I mean he does statistics for a living and still could not figure this out.


Logic doesnt work with afghan & indians


----------



## Meengla

Reuters have a video of the Taliban forces at the Panjshir Governor's House. I don't know what else is needed to 'prove' to someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SIPRA

xeuss said:


> This is precisely what it is. When it comes to hatred for Muslims, all logic is lost and any fiction, no matter how bizarre, is readily accepted.
> 
> I have seen well educated Hindus, who have excelled in their professional fields, and have a great logical thought process otherwise, succumb to the most bizarre conspiracy theories when it comes to Muslims.
> 
> My jaw dropped when a Hindu acquaintance of mine, a senior statistician at a major US bank, believed that Muslims would outnumber Hindus in India within a few decades. I mean he does statistics for a living and still could not figure this out.



This is indispensable. Their psyche is totally enslaved by a very peculiar and prejudiced reading and comprehesion of the medieval (Post-Muslim period) history of subcontinent. Coupled with that is the fact that geography, ancestry and genealogy are essential ingradients of their metaphysics and religion. These two things, combined, lead to, what we discern in their behaviour towards Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Pakistani drones under fire


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434830877045886978

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Meengla

So why on Earth would the NRF Resistance continue?? I mean hiding in mountains and launching ambushes may kill some Taliban fighters but I don't see the NRF could gain anything out of it unless they are expecting the Dostum group to gel together and start something from Uzbekistan.
Speaking of which.. what kind of influence Russia has over Tajikistan and Uzbekistan if it can't control some minor issues like sheltering anti-Taliban forces? You would never see Europeans, with or without being in NATO, crossing America and that's part of the reason the West is so successful. Russia seems like either a paper tiger or playing some double game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Areesh said:


> I don't know man. This nation is looking to gone completely psychotic in its delusions
> 
> That head of SSG who himself is a three star General has gone in Afghanistan in civilian clothes to fight these Panjsheris and within a day of alleged artillery bombardment Pakistanis are at a shortage of ammunition and Pakistanis have sent helicopters and Pakistani officers are asked not to go home and are also not given tea and officers are fighting with each other and Chinese general is also monitoring from GHQ Rawalpindi and corps commander Rawalpindi Corp has been asked to look after the operation instead of Peshawar corp even though they border Afghanistan and now northern light infantry is also being sent to Afghanistan and more than a dozen SSG soldiers are killed and Rawalpindi Corp has left LoC and AJK is abandoned and india can easily occupy it
> 
> This is a former general and not some junkie talking all this nonsense on a national TV and I am pretty sure more than 90% of Indian population would believe in it
> India as a country and a nation has gone completely mad in its hate for Muslims and Pakistan. This nation needs therapy. WHO needs to do something
> 
> This is madness not just random propoganda
> 
> @Meengla explain this sir. What is this??


Allah Bharat jaisa dushman kisi ko na day. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> So why on Earth would the NRF Resistance continue?? I mean hiding in mountains and launching ambushes may kill some Taliban fighters but I don't see the NRF could gain anything out of it unless they are expecting the Dostum group to gel together and start something from Uzbekistan.
> Speaking of which.. what kind of influence Russia has over Tajikistan and Uzbekistan if it can't control some minor issues like sheltering anti-Taliban forces? You would never see Europeans, with or without being in NATO, crossing America and that's part of the reason the West is so successful. Russia seems like either a paper tiger or playing some double game.



Theirs an old Punjabi saying, "Jab kuta ki mot ati, sher ka mo ma bag kar jata".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Remember ....

Brig. Sultan Amir Tarrar Shaheed (SSG) (Known as Col. Imam)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434935991001833479

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434944426892267522

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434944426892267522


Like the kids receiving money from the elders during Eid....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

More from General Bakshi--my favorite Indian!
According to General Bakshi, Pakistan's General Bajwa has been staying overnight in some war room in GHQ until the Panjshir operation wraps up and that Chinese and Turkish military personnel are also there and that Chinese are providing continuous intelligence of the Panjshir battle situation. Bakshi also says that Mullah Baradar got injured in a fight with other Taliban for power struggle and is being treated in Pakistan. The role of the Pakistani DG ISI visit is to iron out differences in the Taliban leadership.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Al-zakir

Meanwhile, Indian is claiming panjshir resistance group shut down Pakistani jet...where do they get this kind of stuff 🙄

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Meengla said:


> More from General Bakshi--my favorite Indian!


This Comedian gets all his information from his* DAUGHTER*, who seems to be well acquainted with our Generals.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## SIPRA

Meengla said:


> More from General Bakshi--my favorite Indian!
> According to General Bakshi, Pakistan's General Bajwa has been staying overnight in some war room in GHQ until the Panjshir operation wraps up and that Chinese and Turkish military personnel are also there and that Chinese are providing continuous intelligence of the Panjshir battle situation. Bakshi also says that Mullah Baradar got injured in a fight with other Taliban for power struggle and is being treated in Pakistan. The role of the Pakistani DG ISI visit is to iron out differences in the Taliban leadership.



General Bakri's behind (pichhwarha) is a treasure of information and, therefore, to extract it, he has not to struggle much.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 775981


Never seen a fighter jet crash like this before

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Propaganda by "Panjshir Resistance" is as hilarious as Modi's "Cloud Theory".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

ghazi52 said:


> They claimed "Attock", ended up in losing "Kabul"
> Now gone from last district of Panjshir while continuing the same disinformation campaign against Pakistan.
> You shall never be able to surprise us & we are not surprised.


Now our Gul khans and daal khors must be looking at namak harams with pity .


ziaulislam said:


> Pakistani drones under fire
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434830877045886978


That republic TV made CNN and fox news a midget in bullshit. Oh poor bhartis what a unfortunate country to live under thus type of journalism. Because of such news channels the brain damage in indian society is beyond repair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Rafi

She literally "sucked" the information out of the


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> This Comedian gets all his information from his* DAUGHTER*, who seems to be well acquainted with our Generals.



She literally "sucked" the information out of them, like a hoover.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Meengla

Another great funny video about Indian media. Looks like General Bakshi's moustache is quite influential. And I feel sorry for those who don't know Urdu/Hindu. Another video about Panjshir clash and the alleged use of Pakistan Airforce to help Taliban. 
I am literally LOLing!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Rafi said:


> She literally "sucked" the information out of them, like a hoover.


I am not going to go into the vivid details, but the image below will suffice for now.  
*Sucking information the Indian way.*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## PakFactor

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Like the kids receiving money from the elders during Eid....


@Meengla @Hakikat ve Hikmet You don't see the western media showing these sort of things. Their pulling non-sense left and right when you refresh the MSN page. I'm literraly sick of western propaganda gargage and sadly a lot of our people buy it up as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

PakFactor said:


> I'm literraly sick of western propaganda gargage


Stick to our propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
11


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> @Meengla @Hakikat ve Hikmet You don't see the western media showing these sort of things. Their pulling non-sense left and right when you refresh the MSN page. I'm literraly sick of western propaganda gargage and sadly a lot of our people buy it up as well.



Pakistanis NEED to start using their significant advantage of their English language background! It is an asset that Pakistan inherited being part of the British Raj. Pakistan needs its own Al Jazeera. Indians are dominating despite doing constant BS but they use English language a lot more efficiently. This is not a matter of some national pride--it is a matter of national priority!

I write to the NY Times Comments section as much as possible to try to counter the anti-Pakistan narrative. People need to be active in Western media--the West is the dominant power and that's just a reality. And really 'selling' Pakistan's viewpoint shouldn't be that hard: _The strategic thinkers in the West already know why Pakistan does what it does but the common people don't. _

PS. Wife and I were at a lake side restaurant yesterday evening. It's frequented by Goray Millionaires. One lady asked me 'which part of India you are from?'. I said, 'No I am from Pakistan. Indians are not good looking like me'. The couple had a big laugh!! The guy had been to Pakistan as part of US military in late 90s. They both think very highly of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434972165292662788

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

SIPRA said:


> This is indispensable. Their psyche is totally enslaved by a very peculiar and prejudiced reading and comprehesion of the medieval (Post-Muslim period) history of subcontinent. Coupled with that is the fact that geography, ancestry and genealogy are essential ingradients of their metaphysics and religion. These two things, combined, lead to, what we discern in *their behaviour towards Muslims*.


It hasn't changed since the creation of_ Hazret-i Adem (PBUH)._...


FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434972165292662788
> View attachment 776061


Wherever the Taliban go they find a_ Hazine_ by HIS PLAN/WILL/PERMISSION etc....

Wherever the_ Ehl-i Dunya_, opposing the Taliban, go they find cow dung/urine....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

Looks like some Pakistani channels are trolling India as their sole focus. And I am enjoying them--it is the Labor Day weekend here in America, so why not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmlaHashim

Pro-NRF accounts are claiming that they retook Panjshir? So they still got manpower to fight? Or they want to fight till death. I don't know why Ahmad Massoud Jr got same strategy like his father. Fight but not flee. Amrullah Saleh seems to be in Tajikistan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## PakFactor

AmlaHashim said:


> Pro-NRF accounts are claiming that they retook Panjshir? So they still got manpower to fight? Or they want to fight till death. I don't know why Ahmad Massoud Jr got same strategy like his father. Fight but not flee. Amrullah Saleh seems to be in Tajikistan.



Ignore them many are run by Indians who think Afghans are their ancestors.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Meengla

AmlaHashim said:


> Pro-NRF accounts are claiming that they retook Panjshir? So they still got manpower to fight? Or they want to fight till death. I don't know why Ahmad Massoud Jr got same strategy like his father. Fight but not flee. Amrullah Saleh seems to be in Tajikistan.



I saw videos where the Taliban fighters were going out of Panjshir Valley. So I certainly doubt it.
The level of misinformation in the last 4-5 weeks beats every other propaganda warfare, even the recent Armenia-Azerbaijan conflict and that's saying a lot.
But one thing the propagandist SHOULD understand: The Taliban don't give a crap about them. They, like North Korea, are some of the most impervious of all govts in the world!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BRAVO_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434895117119279113
and for me this tweet is more interesting  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434869198598119427

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trailer23

The height of trolling...

Even the Minister of Information brought up *Burnol*...

Come clean guys. Which one of you is _Fawad Chaudhry_?





​@Imran Khan @Areesh @Dalit @PradoTLC @GumNaam @masterchief_mirza @Path-Finder

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Titanium100

Meengla said:


> I saw videos where the Taliban fighters were going out of Panjshir Valley. So I certainly doubt it.
> The level of misinformation in the last 4-5 weeks beats every other propaganda warfare, even the recent Armenia-Azerbaijan conflict and that's saying a lot.
> But one thing the propagandist SHOULD understand: The Taliban don't give a crap about them. They, like North Korea, are some of the most impervious of all govts in the world!!



The propoganda and fake news circulating is to a new ridiculous level. The disinformation is crazy in the last few weeks. Especially these NRF and Indians etc etc. They are even posting US airforce training videos from Wales and other computer game videos etc etc and just the general fake news circulating is just absolutely surreal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> I saw videos where the Taliban fighters were going out of Panjshir Valley. So I certainly doubt it.
> The level of misinformation in the last 4-5 weeks beats every other propaganda warfare, even the recent Armenia-Azerbaijan conflict and that's saying a lot.
> But one thing the propagandist SHOULD understand: The Taliban don't give a crap about them. They, like North Korea, are some of the most impervious of all govts in the world!!



There supporting their ancestors

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

Trailer23 said:


> Even the Minister of Information brought up *Burnol*...
> Come clean guys. Which one of you is _Fawad Chaudhry_?




Yes, the Information Minister of Pakistan Fawad Chaudhry is talking about 'Burnol'. I don't think I can take it anymore with laughing all day. I have been translating to wife and she too has been laughing. But we need to breathe too.

But here is one more:





​"Pakistan key Panjabio key Pitthu" (the lackeys of Pakistani Panjabis). Its so rare I get to listen such Urdu/Hindi words. For 3 decades I have very little contact with the Desi community and so such words bring so much joy. You just don't know what I am saying. Thank you General Bakshi!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gripen9

Meengla said:


> Yes, the Information Minister of Pakistan Fawad Chaudhry is talking about 'Burnol'. I don't think I can take it anymore with laughing all day. I have been translating to wife and she too has been laughing. But we need to breathe too.
> 
> But here is one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​"Pakistan key Panjabio key Pitthu" (the lackeys of Pakistani Panjabis). Its so rare I get to listen such Urdu/Hindi words. For 3 decades I have very little contact with the Desi community and so such words bring so much joy. You just don't know what I am saying. Thank you General Bakshi!!


Comedian General Tharra (moonshine) Bakri


----------



## Death Professor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

Reports that Dostum entering Afghanistan ?
Reports of some cities uprising ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pappa Alpha

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Reports that Dostum entering Afghanistan ?
> Reports of some cities uprising ?


Highly unlikely, most probably Twitter propaganda. Dostum will only return if he has a death wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

PakFactor said:


> Ignore them many are run by Indians who think Afghans are their ancestors.
> 
> View attachment 776067


wtf

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aslan

Meengla said:


> More from General Bakshi--my favorite Indian!
> According to General Bakshi, Pakistan's General Bajwa has been staying overnight in some war room in GHQ until the Panjshir operation wraps up and that Chinese and Turkish military personnel are also there and that Chinese are providing continuous intelligence of the Panjshir battle situation. Bakshi also says that Mullah Baradar got injured in a fight with other Taliban for power struggle and is being treated in Pakistan. The role of the Pakistani DG ISI visit is to iron out differences in the Taliban leadership.


I only have one question, does he pull this sh!t out of his *** himself. or someone else have to do it for him.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Meengla said:


> Another great funny video about Indian media. Looks like General Bakshi's moustache is quite influential. And I feel sorry for those who don't know Urdu/Hindu. Another video about Panjshir clash and the alleged use of Pakistan Airforce to help Taliban.
> I am literally LOLing!!


Oh my god unbelievable stupidity. PAF doesn't have any twin engine fighter yet the one they are showing in the video. That's F18 hornet. 
How can you even call that a journalism ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Super journalism by Indian.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435235815022546949

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435236223040299017


----------



## TNT

There is propaganda and then there is unbelievable dumb propaganda. This is what indians are doing, i mean how can the channels believe their audience are so stupid?? Or maybe they know most indians are brainless idiots and would believe anything, including a game video 😂.
Also shows that in future, there will be extreme propaganda against Afghanistan and Pakistan on every turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

TNT said:


> There is propaganda and then there is unbelievable dumb propaganda. This is what indians are doing, i mean how can the channels believe their audience are so stupid?? Or maybe they know most indians are brainless idiots and would believe anything, including a game video 😂.
> Also shows that in future, there will be extreme propaganda against Afghanistan and Pakistan on every turn.


True.


----------



## ghazi52

A recent picture of Mullah Muhammad Hassan Akhund.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435285514924421120

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Please do not laugh..............................................................................










Tehran Times

@TehranTimes79

Iran state-affiliated media
· 5h
Pakistan military are assisting the #Taliban offensive in #Panjshir. It is included *27 choppers* that are full of Pakistani Special Forces, and backed up by Pakistani drone strikes : CENTCOM source told @FoxNews


----------



## SD 10

ghazi52 said:


> Please do not laugh..............................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran Times
> 
> @TehranTimes79
> Iran state-affiliated media
> · 5h
> Pakistan military are assisting the #Taliban offensive in #Panjshir. It is included *27 choppers* that are full of Pakistani Special Forces, and backed up by Pakistani drone strikes : CENTCOM source told @FoxNews


so lookslike we are fighting the aliens in punjshir with the full strength of ssg


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435591726366920712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

after recent spanking of India everywhere and also inidan trained ANA it seems india has put all her effort on training army of internet trolls and their only task is to blame Pakistan!

gg India you are doing a great job!


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

This is what happens when you are on a Cheap Desi Liquor.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435585533527224326

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakFactor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435589406392557569

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

Iron Shrappenel said:


> Reports that Dostum entering Afghanistan ?
> Reports of some cities uprising ?


Marshall is back

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435672090649182211


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435638387877289988


----------



## ghazi52

*Could Pakistani drones hit the Panjshir Valley?*

*By Reality Check *
BBC News







-Taliban forces have been resisting a push into the Panjshir area

*As the Taliban seek to consolidate their hold over Afghanistan, there have been claims that Pakistani drones have been helping them against anti-Taliban forces.*

We've been looking into these claims - which have been denied by Pakistan.


*What are the claims about drones?*

Taliban fighters have been battling forces based in Panjshir province, north-east of Kabul, in what has been the last area of the country resisting the Taliban advance.
Claims have emerged that in recent days, Pakistani drones have been used to help the Taliban, by targeting anti-Taliban positions.

One of the sources was an Afghan journalist, Tajuddin Soroush, who says he was told by Panjshir Governor Kamaluddin Nizami, "that Pakistan had bombed the Panjshir valley in Afghanistan with drones."

Other claims highlight that some targets were struck from the air, suggesting that only Pakistan had the capability to carry these out.

Some of these claims have been widely shared by social media accounts, to show what they say is evidence of Pakistani interference in Afghanistan's affairs.

Iranian and Indian media have had reports alleging Pakistani involvement, including in some cases using misleading photos said to show Pakistani military hardware.

The claims have been dismissed by Pakistan, as well as by the Taliban.

A spokesman for the Pakistani armed forces, General Babar Iftikhar, told the BBC they were "complete lies" and called it "irrational propaganda from India".

"Pakistan has nothing to do with what is happening inside Afghanistan, be it Panjshir or anywhere else."

Pakistan has long been accused by the US and others of providing support for the Taliban, which it has always denied.

But parts of its military and intelligence establishment have kept links with groups in Afghanistan, like the Taliban.


*Does Pakistan have its own drones?*

Yes, it does.

In March 2015, Pakistan publicised the fact that it was using drones against militants operating in its own territory, in the North Waziristan tribal region.





Burraq drone on display at a military parade in 2015

It used the home-made Burraq drone which can carry surface-to-air, laser-guided missiles.
The Burraq drone was designed and and developed by the National Engineering and Scientific Commission in Pakistan.

There have also been reports that Pakistan has acquired longer-range drones with the help of Turkey or China, or both.

Last year, there were reports that Pakistan had bought the Chinese-made Wing Loong II, which a






CH-4 on display at a Beijing aviation show (file photo)

But there's particular interest in reports that Pakistan has acquired Chinese-made CH-4 drones, which can be used both for intelligence gathering and for attacks.

These are the same drones that Saudi Arabia is using to fight Houthi rebels in Yemen.

According to the defence journal Janes Defence Weekly, the CH-4 is a class of UAVs or unmanned aerial vehicles.

One type, the CH-4A, is mainly for surveillance and can stay in the air for about 30 hours. The second type is the CH-4B, which can carry up to 345 kg of explosives, but can only stay airborne for 14 hours.

It's not clear which version Pakistan might have and whether it's operational - and Pakistani officials have denied having any long-range drone capability.

In addition, Pakistan has a Shahpar 2 drone that can fly for up to 14 hours, and which can also be armed. It has other drones, but these are used for surveillance, and cannot be equipped with missiles.


*Could Pakistan have used drones in Afghanistan?*

At the moment, there's no solid evidence that it has, and some doubts about whether it would make sense to do so.
have shared an aerial image of what are said to be CH-4 drones.

This is from 12 July this year, and can be seen on Google Earth, where it shows an air base near Bahawalpur with what appear to be four drones.

While this might be useful for trying to assess Pakistan's drone capabilities, it doesn't mean they were used in the Panjshir region recently.

Justin Bronk, of the London-based Royal United Services Institute, doubts if they were.

He points out that the Chinese-made CH-4 uses a Chinese-operated satellite communications network to pinpoint long-range targets.

"The Chinese may be reluctant to facilitate any Pakistani cross-border violations," he says.

"In that case, the CH-4 would need a direct line-of-sight radio control link from a ground station, making it extremely difficult - but not impossible - to operate significant distances from the Pakistani border in rugged terrain."

There's also the question of what exactly Pakistan would gain by carrying out strikes now.

Islamabad-based defence analyst Dr Maria Sultan says: "Irrespective of the question of whether Pakistan has the [drone] capability or does not have it, there does not seem [to be] any strategic advantage in carrying out such a strike."

Justin Bronk adds that given the outcome of the struggle to control Afghanistan is already guaranteed, "it's not clear if strategically it would make sense at this point for the Pakistanis to intervene so directly."










Afghanistan: Could Pakistani drones hit the Panjshir Valley?


There are claims that Pakistan has used drones against anti-Taliban forces in Afghanistan.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Trailer23

Well, the theme has shifted from F-15 to JF-17.

Oh well, atleast The Thunder is getting some publicity courtesy of GD Bakwas & the gangu media - even though everyone outside of India knows its absolute crap.

So..., apparently the JF-17 have (now) dropped PGM's (*Precision Guided Munitions*) & carried out...eh..._'tabar-thoor hamlay'_. And the drones have carried out some of those very _'tabar-thoor hamlay'_. 





​@Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @The Eagle @Akh1112 @GriffinsRule @GumNaam @iLION12345_1 @masterchief_mirza @Mrc @Riz @PradoTLC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> *Could Pakistani drones hit the Panjshir Valley?*
> 
> *By Reality Check *
> BBC News
> 
> 
> View attachment 776530
> 
> 
> -Taliban forces have been resisting a push into the Panjshir area
> 
> *As the Taliban seek to consolidate their hold over Afghanistan, there have been claims that Pakistani drones have been helping them against anti-Taliban forces.*
> 
> We've been looking into these claims - which have been denied by Pakistan.
> 
> 
> *What are the claims about drones?*
> 
> Taliban fighters have been battling forces based in Panjshir province, north-east of Kabul, in what has been the last area of the country resisting the Taliban advance.
> Claims have emerged that in recent days, Pakistani drones have been used to help the Taliban, by targeting anti-Taliban positions.
> 
> One of the sources was an Afghan journalist, Tajuddin Soroush, who says he was told by Panjshir Governor Kamaluddin Nizami, "that Pakistan had bombed the Panjshir valley in Afghanistan with drones."
> 
> Other claims highlight that some targets were struck from the air, suggesting that only Pakistan had the capability to carry these out.
> 
> Some of these claims have been widely shared by social media accounts, to show what they say is evidence of Pakistani interference in Afghanistan's affairs.
> 
> Iranian and Indian media have had reports alleging Pakistani involvement, including in some cases using misleading photos said to show Pakistani military hardware.
> 
> The claims have been dismissed by Pakistan, as well as by the Taliban.
> 
> A spokesman for the Pakistani armed forces, General Babar Iftikhar, told the BBC they were "complete lies" and called it "irrational propaganda from India".
> 
> "Pakistan has nothing to do with what is happening inside Afghanistan, be it Panjshir or anywhere else."
> 
> Pakistan has long been accused by the US and others of providing support for the Taliban, which it has always denied.
> 
> But parts of its military and intelligence establishment have kept links with groups in Afghanistan, like the Taliban.
> 
> 
> *Does Pakistan have its own drones?*
> 
> Yes, it does.
> 
> In March 2015, Pakistan publicised the fact that it was using drones against militants operating in its own territory, in the North Waziristan tribal region.
> 
> View attachment 776531
> 
> Burraq drone on display at a military parade in 2015
> 
> It used the home-made Burraq drone which can carry surface-to-air, laser-guided missiles.
> The Burraq drone was designed and and developed by the National Engineering and Scientific Commission in Pakistan.
> 
> There have also been reports that Pakistan has acquired longer-range drones with the help of Turkey or China, or both.
> 
> Last year, there were reports that Pakistan had bought the Chinese-made Wing Loong II, which a
> 
> View attachment 776533
> 
> 
> CH-4 on display at a Beijing aviation show (file photo)
> 
> But there's particular interest in reports that Pakistan has acquired Chinese-made CH-4 drones, which can be used both for intelligence gathering and for attacks.
> 
> These are the same drones that Saudi Arabia is using to fight Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> 
> According to the defence journal Janes Defence Weekly, the CH-4 is a class of UAVs or unmanned aerial vehicles.
> 
> One type, the CH-4A, is mainly for surveillance and can stay in the air for about 30 hours. The second type is the CH-4B, which can carry up to 345 kg of explosives, but can only stay airborne for 14 hours.
> 
> It's not clear which version Pakistan might have and whether it's operational - and Pakistani officials have denied having any long-range drone capability.
> 
> In addition, Pakistan has a Shahpar 2 drone that can fly for up to 14 hours, and which can also be armed. It has other drones, but these are used for surveillance, and cannot be equipped with missiles.
> 
> 
> *Could Pakistan have used drones in Afghanistan?*
> 
> At the moment, there's no solid evidence that it has, and some doubts about whether it would make sense to do so.
> have shared an aerial image of what are said to be CH-4 drones.
> 
> This is from 12 July this year, and can be seen on Google Earth, where it shows an air base near Bahawalpur with what appear to be four drones.
> 
> While this might be useful for trying to assess Pakistan's drone capabilities, it doesn't mean they were used in the Panjshir region recently.
> 
> Justin Bronk, of the London-based Royal United Services Institute, doubts if they were.
> 
> He points out that the Chinese-made CH-4 uses a Chinese-operated satellite communications network to pinpoint long-range targets.
> 
> "The Chinese may be reluctant to facilitate any Pakistani cross-border violations," he says.
> 
> "In that case, the CH-4 would need a direct line-of-sight radio control link from a ground station, making it extremely difficult - but not impossible - to operate significant distances from the Pakistani border in rugged terrain."
> 
> There's also the question of what exactly Pakistan would gain by carrying out strikes now.
> 
> Islamabad-based defence analyst Dr Maria Sultan says: "Irrespective of the question of whether Pakistan has the [drone] capability or does not have it, there does not seem [to be] any strategic advantage in carrying out such a strike."
> 
> Justin Bronk adds that given the outcome of the struggle to control Afghanistan is already guaranteed, "it's not clear if strategically it would make sense at this point for the Pakistanis to intervene so directly."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan: Could Pakistani drones hit the Panjshir Valley?
> 
> 
> There are claims that Pakistan has used drones against anti-Taliban forces in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com



I am truly convinced that the drones were American drones and not Pakistani - and that the Americans took down the Panjshir valley resistence as they now want a winner in Afghanistan - not further instability.

They right now dont care if it is the Taliban or not - they will deal with who ever is in charge - they just want peace and stability in Afghanistan so that new terror groups do not grow in Afghanistan - and they can only do that if one side wins totally and then they work with them for their interests. That is why the Americans are telling the Indians to shut up about Afghanistan and are not listening to them other than "visual lip-service".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Ali_Baba said:


> I am truly convinced that the drones were American drones and not Pakistani - and that the Americans took down the Panjshir valley resistence as they now want a winner in Afghanistan - not further instability.
> 
> They right now dont care if it is the Taliban or not - they will deal with who ever is in charge - they just want peace and stability in Afghanistan so that new terror groups do not grow in Afghanistan - and they can only do that if one side wins totally and then they work with them for their interests. That is why the Americans are telling the Indians to shut up about Afghanistan and are not listening to them other than "visual lip-service".


Totally agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/09/06/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-updates/


----------



## farok84

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433325835646291968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Imtiaz

This area Panjshir, apparently its a land locked place. Why is it so important? Last couple of days even Iranian's are making comments about it.

Which makes me curious that why exactly is this province so important?


----------



## Meengla

Ali_Baba said:


> I am truly convinced that the drones were American drones and not Pakistani - and that the Americans took down the Panjshir valley resistence as they now want a winner in Afghanistan - not further instability.
> 
> They right now dont care if it is the Taliban or not - they will deal with who ever is in charge - they just want peace and stability in Afghanistan so that new terror groups do not grow in Afghanistan - and they can only do that if one side wins totally and then they work with them for their interests. That is why the Americans are telling the Indians to shut up about Afghanistan and are not listening to them other than "visual lip-service".



I am not sure any drones were even needed. The Taliban had the upper hand using overwhelming numbers and the newly acquired weaponry. Pakistan could not get involved because Pakistan was not needed--and neither were Americans. General Bakshi and Indians blaming the Pakistani drones and aircrafts is just making excuses for the fall of the over-rated Panjshir Resistance AND trying to put Pakistan in bad light. *And imagine the hype created now: The Taliban conquered Panjshir Valley which even the Russians couldn't conquer despite 9 attempts!!! *

But you are right: *Americans don't want a civil war in Afghanistan and I am almost certain the on-going CIA Director visit to first India and now to Pakistan is related to that.* Who knows what they have discussed in those meetings? Maybe allowing the Indian agents safe exit from Afghanistan in exchange for India leaving Afghanistan alone? The CIA Director visits to India and Pakistan is extremely important! I'd keep an eye on that.

But thank you General Bakshi for the fabulous promotion of Pakistan's JF-17 fighter which can fire PGMs!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435996424987152387


----------



## HRK

Hassan Imtiaz said:


> Which makes me curious that why exactly is this province so important?


because of its geographical location ... it is located just +100 - 130 km from Kabul less than 250 km from Tajikistan and 150-200 km from Pakistani border.

From Panjshir which is north of Afghanistan but unrest could be exported to Heartlands of Afghanistan especially to the political CG of Afghanistan and in case of Pakistan it could affect Northern Areas of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436025142598004739


----------



## Meengla

HRK said:


> because of its geographical location ... it is located just +100 - 130 km from Kabul less than 250 km from Tajikistan and 150-200 km from Pakistani border.
> 
> From Panjshir which is north of Afghanistan but unrest could be exported to Heartlands of Afghanistan especially to the political CG of Afghanistan and in case of Pakistan it could affect Northern Areas of Pakistan



Not only that but people like A. Saleh, while inside Panjshir, could continue to claim to be the legit leader of Afghanistan and that legitimacy could be granted by most of the world--and most of the world follows America's lead even now. Don't forget that even though the Taliban had controlled about 90% of Afghanistan by 2001 the world still recognized the Burhan ud din govt. Taliban never gained legitimacy except from only three countries. The tiny sliver of Panjshir Valley under Massoud Sr. continued to be a thorn on the Taliban side AND Panjshir Valley was used as the staging ground for the operation by NATO to topple the Taliban govt. 

But now, with the conquest of Panjshir, any 'govt in exile' led by Saleh and Massoud is a remote idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The caretaker head of cabinet is the white-bearded Mullah Hasan Akhund, a founding member of the Taliban who's on the UN's sanctions list.

The caretaker Minister of the Interior is Sirajuddin Haqqani. His face has rarely been seen except in a photograph, partially obscured by a caramel-coloured shawl, in a FBI wanted poster announcing a big bounty of $5m that's also on his head. His more recent claim to fame was an op-ed in the New York Times in 2020 calling for peace which failed to mention that the Haqqani Network named after his family is held responsible for some of the worst attacks on Afghan civilians. The Haqqanis insist there's no such network; they say they're part of the Taliban now.

The caretaker Minister of Defence, Mullah Yaqoob, represented by a black silhouette, is the eldest son of the founding Emir of the Taliban, Mullah Omar.

But, wait, this is just a caretaker cabinet.

At the press conference in Kabul, as a raucous chorus of questions rose from journalists in the room, it was said more posts might be announced in time. "We haven't announced all the ministries and deputies yet so it's possible this list could be extended," Ahmadullah Wasiq, deputy head of the cultural commission, told my colleague Secunder Kermani.

This may be the opening political salvo to reward and reassure their rank and file fighters, many of whom have been streaming into Kabul, to welcome the return of a "pure Islamic system".

It also appears as a carefully constructed compromise. Mullah Akhund suddenly emerged at the top, fixing in place rival political and military heavyweights including Mullah Baradar whom many predicted would take a leading role, instead of a deputy position.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436237245044953090

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Meengla said:


> Not only that but people like A. Saleh, while inside Panjshir, could continue to claim to be the legit leader of Afghanistan and that legitimacy could be granted by most of the world--and most of the world follows America's lead even now. Don't forget that even though the Taliban had controlled about 90% of Afghanistan by 2001 the world still recognized the Burhan ud din govt. Taliban never gained legitimacy except from only three countries. The tiny sliver of Panjshir Valley under Massoud Sr. continued to be a thorn on the Taliban side AND Panjshir Valley was used as the staging ground for the operation by NATO to topple the Taliban govt.
> 
> But now, with the conquest of Panjshir, any 'govt in exile' led by Saleh and Massoud is a remote idea.



Still means that Saleh needs to be “removed from office”/arrested Or whatever to end the political ambiguity


----------



## FuturePAF

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435996424987152387


Indian media, as with their usual lies is claiming, the Taliban are “Vandalising” the tomb of Masood. Although their own video points to the contrary.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436276618272591879
lesson is DO NOT KEEP afghanis. yalda ate Pakistan's salt................


----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commanders Conference (CCC) chaired by #COAS, at GHQ,

The Forum took comprehensive review of global, regional & domestic security. Forum was apprised on prevalent situation in Afghanistan, especially security along Pakistan-Afghan Border


----------



## Meengla

FuturePAF said:


> Indian media, as with their usual lies is claiming, the Taliban are “Vandalising” the tomb of Masood. Although their own video points to the contrary.



There needs to be some dedicated website/platform focused on exposing the Indian media lies; THEY are the one propagating so much lies but unfortunately a few things still make it to form perceptions. The video game clips to claim Pakistani fighter jets alone is so embarrassing for Indian media. And this Massoud Sr. grave charge is one more. There are countless more. They make such pathetic lies that even our friends at Bharat Rakshak Indian Forum are embarrassed--especially about the Pakistani fighter jets in Panjshir claim.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Meengla said:


> There needs to be some dedicated website/platform focused on exposing the Indian media lies; THEY are the one propagating so much lies but unfortunately a few things still make it to form perceptions. The video game clips to claim Pakistani fighter jets alone is so embarrassing for Indian media. And this Massoud Sr. grave charge is one more. There are countless more. They make such pathetic lies that even our friends at Bharat Rakshak Indian Forum are embarrassed--especially about the Pakistani fighter jets in Panjshir claim.



100% agree. Even if it has to be started by the government, private companies should be paid for funding and exposing disinformation to go on such a website, which can be referenced to foreign media and governments when we are accused of such BS

The Eastern European countries have a daily news show exposing that days Russian propaganda against them, which we should do via a online video show with daily reports in writing of the disinformation used against us.

this is similar to the BS the Soviet spread on the start of HIV through Indian media





Indians copy Soviet and Russian techniques
Here is a RAND study on their techhniques


https://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/research_reports/RR2200/RR2237/RAND_RR2237.pdf



here is the Eastern European effort to watch Russian “Influence operations”. We should model our effort on something similar to “Kremlin watch”








We map and expose Kremlin's subversion operations


Kremlin Watch is a strategic program of the European Values Think-Tank which aims to expose and confront instruments of Russian influence and disinformation operations focused against Western democracies. We are the only nongovernmental centre in the Czech Republic that systematically deals with...




www.kremlinwatch.eu





Lithuania experience and counter to the Russians








Countering Russian disinformation the Baltic nations’ way


European countries, especially the Baltic states of Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania, have confronted Russian disinformation campaigns for decades. Their experience may offer useful lessons as the US joins the battle.




www.pri.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436307038628425734


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Remnants of dislodged Panjsheris seen around barren hills.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436315226761306117


----------



## AmlaHashim

Brother of Amrullah Saleh, "Rohallah Azizi" was killed by Taliban yesterday according to his family. Reported by Geo TV & Express Tribune.


----------



## arjunk

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> I am not going to go into the vivid details, but the image below will suffice for now.
> *Sucking information the Indian way.*
> View attachment 776042



In case you're wondering why my fly is dead despite me promising to bring it back to life if Kabul fell within 30 days, this is why.


----------



## GumNaam

FuturePAF said:


> Indian media, as with their usual lies is claiming, the Taliban are “Vandalising” the tomb of Masood. Although their own video points to the contrary.


looks like they are trying to repair the tomb more than anything else...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

The Taliban have executed the brother of Amrullah Saleh, the former Afghan vice president who became one of the leaders of anti-Taliban opposition forces in the Panjshir valley, his nephew said on Friday.


The news that Saleh’s brother Rohullah Azizi was killed came days after Taliban forces took control of the provincial centre of Panjshir, the last province holding out against them. “They executed my uncle,” Ebadullah Saleh said in a text message. “They killed him yesterday and would not let us bury him. They kept saying his body should rot.” The Urdu language account of the Taliban information service Alemarah said that “according to reports” Rohullah Saleh was killed during fighting in Panjshir.

Saleh, a former head of the National Directorate of Security, the intelligence service of the Western-backed government that collapsed last month, is at large though his exact location remains unclear. The National Resistance Front of Afghanistan, which groups opposition forces loyal to local leader Ahmad Massoud, has pledged to continue opposing the Taliban even after the fall of Panjshir’s provincial capital Bazarak.









‘Brother of Amrullah Saleh executed by Taliban’


KABUL: The Taliban have executed the brother of Amrullah Saleh, the former Afghan vice president who became one of the leaders of anti-Taliban opposition forces in the Panjshir valley, his nephew...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Indian fake news factory is doing overtime these days, their silly network is too obvious. Below a TV series Images are being used to make up a false narrative.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436685930627223555

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Some NA propaganda image.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Some NA propaganda image.
> View attachment 777188



Lmao god-damn.. In my time I have seen many wars and lies but the NRF takes the cake in the department of lies to the fact that the International media doesn't even take them serioues now. They even released news of saying Jinns of the mountains were fighting on our side I kid you not.. Here is another one that is even crazier there was claims amongst them that angles were fighting longside them and released tweets and reports on it.. This has to be the most deluded entity I have ever come across.

They have officially retreated from the valley and into the twitter valley.. They exist solely online

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Titanium100 said:


> They exist solely online


They have the whole Indian Online Army with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Some NA propaganda image.
> View attachment 777188



More fantasies from NRF, meanwhile the reality. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436041917083504664

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

PanzerKiel said:


> The Taliban have executed the brother of Amrullah Saleh, the former Afghan vice president who became one of the leaders of anti-Taliban opposition forces in the Panjshir valley, his nephew said on Friday.
> 
> 
> The news that Saleh’s brother Rohullah Azizi was killed came days after Taliban forces took control of the provincial centre of Panjshir, the last province holding out against them. “They executed my uncle,” Ebadullah Saleh said in a text message. “They killed him yesterday and would not let us bury him. They kept saying his body should rot.” The Urdu language account of the Taliban information service Alemarah said that “according to reports” Rohullah Saleh was killed during fighting in Panjshir.
> 
> Saleh, a former head of the National Directorate of Security, the intelligence service of the Western-backed government that collapsed last month, is at large though his exact location remains unclear. The National Resistance Front of Afghanistan, which groups opposition forces loyal to local leader Ahmad Massoud, has pledged to continue opposing the Taliban even after the fall of Panjshir’s provincial capital Bazarak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Brother of Amrullah Saleh executed by Taliban’
> 
> 
> KABUL: The Taliban have executed the brother of Amrullah Saleh, the former Afghan vice president who became one of the leaders of anti-Taliban opposition forces in the Panjshir valley, his nephew...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenews.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 777058


The taliban have denied it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

They planned "Isolation of Pakistan",

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Titanium100

RescueRanger said:


> More fantasies from NRF, meanwhile the reality.



This is a true report.. 60% of the refugees who came left for their cities and Panjshir always had low population under 100k it is back to silenc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436778082271219712


----------



## ghazi52

*ISI chief hosts regional intelligence chiefs meeting on Afghanistan*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
9:41 PM | September 11, 2021

On Saturday, Director-General Inter-Services Intelligence (DG ISI) Lt Gen Faiz Hameed hosted a meeting of regional intelligence chiefs to discuss evolving situation in Afghanistan.

According to sources, the meeting was attended by spy chiefs of China, Russia, Iran, Tajikistan Turkmenistan, Kazakhstan, and Uzbekistan in Islamabad.

The meeting also discussed the measures required for peace and stability in the region following the Taliban takeover in Afghanistan.

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid has asked the international community to recognize the Taliban’s government in Afghanistan, assuring them that the group would address the issues various countries have put forth.

Last week, Lt Gen Hameed visited Kabul to meet with the Taliban representatives and discuss matters related to the safe evacuation of foreign nationals, border management, and security in the region, sources had said at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436944240832090112A:- how old is this ?
B:- if new why posted at this time ?
C:- if it's old please share the link of the old video.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437101865435635718

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Taimoor Khan

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437101865435635718



Great gesture by Taliban.

The amount of violence, personal losses, propaganda they have faced in last two decades of fighting, really need big balls to go soft on your enemies when you are in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Meengla

Taimoor Khan said:


> Great gesture by Taliban.
> 
> The amount of violence, personal losses, propaganda they have faced in last two decades of fighting, really need big balls to go soft on your enemies when you are in power.



"big hearts" would be more appropriate, but I get your point!
Contrast that with what was done to the Taliban by the American-lackeys after 9/11. Dostum's suffocation of hundreds of Taliban prisoners to death in freight trucks is only one of the known incidents of what the Taliban faced.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hello dear 
@GeneralBakshi

@dpkpillay12
From Pakistan 




11:51 AM · Sep 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437474486392066048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437474486392066048



The lyrics of the song/rubai is meaningful.

Os ye jan gatalay de. Na kri cha parwa talib (now hes won the war, doesn't care abt anyone)
Os ye makhi la ra nashay, na kri pa cha sarpa talib (dont dare come infront of him now, doesn't hesitate on anyone)


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghan servicemen in Uzbekistan shifted*

*The Frontier Post*
*
TASHKENT (TASS): * Uzbekistan evacuated to another country a group of Afghan servicemen and ci-vilians who were detained in August after illegally crossing the state border of the republic. Foreign Ministry spokesman Yusup Kabulzhanov announced this to TASS on Monday.

“Due to the well-known events in Afghanistan, a gr-oup of former military personnel and representatives of the civilian population of Afghanistan crossed the state border of Uzbekistan and was detained. On Sept-ember 12-13, all Afghan citizens in Uzbekistan were evacuated to another country,” he said.

Earlier it was reported that in mid-August, the airspace of Uzbekistan was illegally crossed by 22 planes and 24 helicopters of the Afghan government forces that flew from the Afghan Mazar-i-Sharif, in which there were a total of more than 500 armed Afg-han soldiers who fled from the Taliban. While escorting the air intruders, the Mi-29 of the Air Force of Uzbekistan and the Afghan Embraer 314 collided. The pilots of the crashed planes ejected and survived.

Other aircraft landed at the airport in the city of Termez, which is 11-13 km from the Uzbek-Afghan border. After identification and other mandatory procedures, the Afghans were accommodated in an isolated area of the covid center located a few kilometers from the border. As an informed source in Termez told TASS, all the servicemen who fled to Uzbekistan were officers of units commanded by the only Afghan Marshal Abdul Rashid Dostum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438529089304870912


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438537978456989697


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438855153327620103


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439110793245642753


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439625233686843393

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## boca120879

Assalamu'alaikum warahmatullahi wabarakatuh to Muslim
& Good day to Other

NRF ambushed IEA foot soldiers.
IEA counter attacked,
chased the NRF militia towards their hideouts.
Some NRF killed & captured.



Spoiler: NSFW





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438919881613787137


----------



## Goritoes

Indians betrayed their allies in Panjshir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

India all time loser in this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440006249752444929

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440686981869043728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Finally a Western media exposes Indian media! This video needs to be more prominently placed on this forum and should go viral! I am distributing it to my American friends using text messages. Everyone should do their part!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HRK

Meengla said:


> Finally a Western media exposes Indian media! This video needs to be more prominently placed on this forum and should go viral! I am distributing it to my American friends using text messages. Everyone should do their part!


@The Eagle .... it should go on twitter account of the pdf ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

September, 1996 Taliban soldiers fire a rocket at retreating forces of Ahmed Shah Massoud September 26, 1996, north of Kabul.

The Afghan government headed by President Burhanuddin Rabbani fled the capital once Taliban forces broke through front lines on the eastern part of the Kabul. Massoud's forces retreated to their native* Panjshir Valley.

    *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

HRK said:


> @The Eagle .... it should go on twitter account of the pdf ...



Please propagate this as far as deep as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441340089041240067


----------



## ghazi52

We will isolate Pakistan, number one priority......

.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fall of Panjshir*


https://nation.com.pk/Columnist/masud-ahmad-khan
*Masud Ahmad Khan*
September 27, 2021


A valley runs along the Panjshir River about North East of Kabul. It is 76 kilometers long, 15 kilometers wide and at places, it narrows down considerably. Panjshir is not just one valley but 21 sub-valleys connected with the main valley located in the Hindukush range. The population of the valley is around two lacs. The Khawak Pass connects it with the Baghlan province and the Anjuman Pass connects it to the Badakhshan province. Jabal Siraj connects Panjshir valley with Bagram and Kabul.

The rugged nature of the terrain and high grounds are difficult to overcome which gives defenders a dominating position. Panjshir is also important because of opportunities to mine emeralds, silver and other minerals. The major towns in Panjshir are Anawa at the South and Anjuman guarding the North. In Afghanistan, the largest ethnic majority after the Pashtuns is theTajiks who are 26 percent of the population. They are of Iranian descent as majority are Sunni Muslims and some are Ismaili Muslims. They have an ethno-linguistic affinity with Central Asian Republic of Tajikistan.

In 1975, Panjshir came to prominence when an abortive coup took place against Daud under Gulbandin Hikmatyar and Commander Ahmad Shah Massoud. After the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, the Panjshir valley became a center of anti-communist resistance and Ahmad Shah Massoud became a prominent leader. Soviet and Afghan forces launched several attacks but were unable to defeat the resistance forces under their charismatic leader. The Mujahideen leader, Ahmad Shah Massoud, fought the former Soviet troops from 1979 to 1989 and later resisted Taliban from 1996 to 2001. He formed the Northern Alliance against Taliban and held out Panjshir valley and other provinces. He was assassinated in September 9, 2001 reportedly by Al-Qaeda.

In 2001 Panjshir was made the smallest province of Afghanistan. The Taliban were not able to capture the Panjshir valley because all ethnic communities fought them with foreign support. It was India which gathered Hazaras, Uzbeks and Tajiks under the banner of the Northern Alliance. Tajikistan allowed India to run a field hospital at Farkhor and under this garb, Tajikistan became a logistic base for RAW’s covert operations. India’s ambassador to Tajikistan, Muthu Kumar, was the chief coordinator for the supply of weapons, ammunition and logistics to Northern Alliance. Kabul fell to the Taliban’s forces on August 15 this year without a fight and the Afghan government collapsed in 11 days. They captured all of Afghanistan, less Panjshir valley. Panjshir was last bastion against the Taliban.

This time, Panjshir became a symbol of resistance. A force was raised and named the National Resistance Force (NRF). The NRF comprised of Ahmad Shah Massoud’s forces, around 12,000 active soldiers, thousands of deserted soldiers of the Afghan National Army (ANA) and 3000 soldiers claimed by Amrullah Saleh.

In the past, the Taliban were unable to control and capture the Panjshir valley. This time, they adopted a different strategy by going for district headquarters, border crossings and later started capturing provincial capitals. They had already captured the province bordering Panjshir to include Badakhshan, Takhar and Baghlan. The Taliban were controlling all exits and entries to the valley, thereby cutting all the supplies. They continued with their advance towards the capital Bazarak. This time, the NRF was unable to put up a resistance against the onslaught of the advancing Taliban. Moreover, this time there was no foreign support, therefore the NRF fled to mountains and Tajikistan after defeat.

The fall of Panjshir took many by surprise, especially India. Its media was quick to accuse Pakistan and claimed that our special forces backed by tanks, APCs, armed helicopters and drones were actively supporting the Taliban. TV channels showed fake footage of Pakistan drones attacking Panjshir. Afghanistan rejected these called claims of outside help in the fall of Panjshir and called them completely baseless and a propaganda.

According to a recent article published in New York Times by Jim Huylebroek who rejected the Indian claims regarding Pakistan’s involvement in Panjshir battle, there is a state of mourning in India as Indian influence and terrorist camps have been eliminated from Afghanistan. However, Pakistan has to remain vigilant as India will not remain quite nor refrain from using its proxies like the ISKP, TTP, Jamaat-ul-Ahrar (JuH) and East Turkistan Islamic Movement (ETIM) against Pakistan and Afghanistan.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442976875823857669


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443820437599891457


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Ahmad Massoud vows to continue resistance against Taliban rule


Massoud stressed that if his National Resistance Front gave up on resistance, Afghanistan would turn into a safe haven for international terrorists Resistance forces based in Afghanistan's Panjshir province will continue their fight against the Taliban (outlawed in Russia), said resistance...




www.mrsocialnews.com


----------

